# Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017



## porscher (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich eröffne mal den neuen Thread fürs Jahr 2017!


----------



## DKNoob (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

allen leuten hier im tröööt einen guten rutsch und bleibt gesund. 

und struuuunzi.. ich seh dich in der 2ten osterwoche.


----------



## strunz2 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> allen leuten hier im tröööt einen guten rutsch und bleibt gesund.
> 
> und struuuunzi.. ich seh dich in der 2ten osterwoche.



Das wird ja mal ne geile Sache!!!!
Dir und allen anderen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr
und jede Menge dänische Großtrutten!!!|wavey:


----------



## anschmu (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Schön das er schon eröffnet ist ... !
Wünsche allen ein gesegnetes Neues Jahr !
Wir sehen uns in und um Hvidesande !

Gruß Andreas


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin.. auch von mir allen ein gutes neues... viel Glück, Gesundheit und dicke dänische Forellen.. unser Urlaub ist auch schon gebucht 17.6-1.7 ging auf Grund von Pfingsten nicht eher... ich hoffe das Wetter ist dieses mal nicht ganz so Heis... damit ich auch ein paar Trutten ans Band bekomme  
Gruss Patrick 

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## anschmu (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Moin.. auch von mir allen ein gutes neues... viel Glück, Gesundheit und dicke dänische Forellen.. unser Urlaub ist auch schon gebucht 17.6-1.7 ging auf Grund von Pfingsten nicht eher... ich hoffe das Wetter ist dieses mal nicht ganz so Heis... damit ich auch ein paar Trutten ans Band bekomme
> Gruss Patrick
> 
> Knæk og Bræk



Schade . bin wahrscheinlich 29.5 eine Woche vor Ort , konnte mir vor Pfingsten noch ne Woche Urlaub sichern . War letztes Jahr auch Ende Mai Anfang Juni oben , da haben wir ordentlich gefangen . Wetter war super und die Teiche nicht so Überlaufen wie in den ersten Maiwochen .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ich war 2016 vom 3.6 2 Wochen oben erste Woche war noch  ok 2te  war kaum noch was zu holen... naja Daumen drücken... ohne Kinder muss man halt außerhalb von Ferienzeiten Urlaub nehmen. ... was eigentlich auch ok so ist nur dieses Jahr passt es leider garnicht

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## DKNoob (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ich war 2016 vom 3.6 2 Wochen oben erste Woche war noch  ok 2te  war kaum noch was zu holen... naja Daumen drücken... ohne Kinder muss man halt außerhalb von Ferienzeiten Urlaub nehmen. ... was eigentlich auch ok so ist nur dieses Jahr passt es leider garnicht
> 
> Knæk og Bræk



 hmm  papa zeigt dir schon wie es läuft gg,so wie ich auf facebook gelesen habe, hat stauning wieder neuen pächter.


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ja das kann ich bestätigen... bin gespannt was da nächstes Jahr wieder passiert... 

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## DKNoob (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ja das kann ich bestätigen... bin gespannt was da nächstes Jahr wieder passiert...
> 
> Knæk og Bræk



näääächstes??? du meinst dieses gg war der letzte besitzer überhaupt 1 jahr dA??


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

hups  natürlich dieses Jahr.... Ja ich glaube er hat den See zum 1.1 übernommen. Der See hatte aber immer eine Winterpause bis zum 1.3 oder so..

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## DKNoob (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

zitat:





> Kære alle
> Min familie og jeg er blevet de nye forpagtere af Stauning fiskesø, og vi glæder os til at åbne søen igen d. 15. marts. Jeg er født og opvokset på gården og kender derfor stedet rigtig godt.
> Ud over familien, vil der være andre medhjælpere, som I også vil få fornøjelsen af at møde undervejs.
> Vi håber I fortsat vil være glade for at besøge søen og vi glæder os til at følge med I jeres mange gode opslag her på Facebook.
> ...


naja die übersetzung lässt zu wüschen gg


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Wir werden sehen wasdraus wird... Ich denke Struuuuunnz wird dem See sicher einen Besuch abstatten.  

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## strunz2 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> hmm  papa zeigt dir schon wie es läuft gg,so wie ich auf facebook gelesen habe, hat stauning wieder neuen pächter.



Das war abzusehen. Was da im vergangenen Jahr gelaufen ist
kann man mit Tage (so heißt der eigentliche Besitzer) nicht
machen. Schon im Frühjahr stellten wir fest, dass es dem
Pächter wohl um die schnelle Krone geht. Aschenbecher
nicht geleert, Mülleimer nicht geleert, Bänke überall auf dem Gelände verstreut. Hatten da schon Bedenken. Das gipfelte dann im Herbst mit einem seit zwei Tagen nicht gereinigten Schlachtraum, ebenso lange stinkenden Fischabfällen und keinem Besatz.
Die Info auf facebook ist die Antwort auf meine gestrige Anfrage.
Es handelt sich bei dem neuen Pächter um die Tochter
des Besitzers. Mehr Info braucht es wohl nicht um die Vorgänge
zu erahnen.
Natürlich werde ich die Anlage anfahren.  Ich denke mal auch
Heiko ist nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## DKNoob (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Natürlich werde ich die Anlage anfahren.  Ich denke mal auch
> Heiko ist nicht abgeneigt.



gerne . bin dann dabei. wird mein erstes mal lol. #h#h wie gesagt laufe am 15 ein. denke vor montags wird das nix. aber wir tauschen vorher noch handy nr aus. whatsappen wir gg


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Und wie immer Berichten bitte  bin jetzt schon Heiß.... 

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## strunz2 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hilfe!!!
Wenn in Dänemark genauso viel Schnee liegt wie hier, sind die Trutten alle
ertrunken. Oh je Oh je!!!!


----------



## DKNoob (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

nönö....die haben alle skianzug an und fahren von der böschung slalom .. alles jut.


----------



## anschmu (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Will am 25.3 schon mal ne Woche antesten , hoffentlich sind die Teiche dann nicht zugefroren , will äh nur ein - zwei mal los und viel am Strand laufen . Muß mal raus aus dem Trott .


----------



## DKNoob (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

und ich rüste gerade auf gg

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FTM-TFT-Tube...8f2172b&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=201356506359..    für die kommende saison .lol


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ha was ist denn mit deiner Matchrute ? 

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## DKNoob (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

die bleibt weiter im geschäfft .. kriegt  meine frau zum angeln gg.


----------



## anschmu (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> und ich rüste gerade auf gg
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/FTM-TFT-Tubertini-New-Rainbow-Nr-4-4-10m-6-15g-Tremarellarute-Forellenrute/201356506359?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38052%26meid%3Db7bec93556a64898a5631244b8f2172b%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D201356506359..    für die kommende saison .lol


Hab mir den Shop gerade mal angesehen , bist du dort schon mal gewesen oder kaufst du online ?


----------



## strunz2 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



anschmu schrieb:


> Will am 25.3 schon mal ne Woche antesten , hoffentlich sind die Teiche dann nicht zugefroren , will äh nur ein - zwei mal los und viel am Strand laufen . Muß mal raus aus dem Trott .



Loch Nees ist immer noch offen und eisfrei!!!


----------



## Tim1983 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Loch Nees ist immer noch offen und eisfrei!!!



Moin,
bist Du gerade vor Ort?


----------



## DKNoob (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Moin,
> bist Du gerade vor Ort?



 nöö der schaut facebook. da postet der besitzer gerne fotos und statusmeldungen.



 und nein  anschmu kaufe online ein.


----------



## anschmu (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> nöö der schaut facebook. da postet der besitzer gerne fotos und statusmeldungen.
> 
> 
> 
> und nein  anschmu kaufe online ein.


Ach so , weil das bei mir in der Nähe ist , werd ich da mal vorbeischauen . Hab ne Rute vorm Kauf lieber erst mal in der Hand . Wie bist du denn mit der italienischen Marke zufrieden . Wollt mir noch mal ne Sbirorute zulegen !


----------



## DKNoob (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

also rute ist schon da.  klasse versand . liegt super leicht in der hand.. spitze junge junge da merkst sogar den biss vom kleinsten barsch .. hammer sowas von fein. freu mich damit im april an die seen zu fahren.


----------



## strunz2 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> also rute ist schon da.  klasse versand . liegt super leicht in der hand.. spitze junge junge da merkst sogar den biss vom kleinsten barsch .. hammer sowas von fein. freu mich damit im april an die seen zu fahren.



Da bin ich dann aber mal so was von gespannt!!!#h


----------



## DKNoob (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dann aber mal so was von gespannt!!!#h




jo bin heiss wie ne fritte lol. wird zeit das des losgeht.


----------



## Norgeguide (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo Freunde,
wer ist den so in der Woche vor Ostern da oben?
Wir haben ein Haus in Bjerregard und wollten mal so einige Teiche abklappern, aber keine Länderrundfahrt machen.
Also alles, was da so halbwegs in der Nähe ist.
Gruß Norgeguide#h


----------



## strunz2 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Werde ab 08.04. vor Ort sein. Haus befindet sich in Lodbjerg Hede.
Was verstehst du denn unter halbwegs in der Nähe?
Nimms mir nicht übel, aber wenn du zum Angeln kommst und nicht weit
fahren willst, hast du dir den falschen Ort ausgesucht. In unmittelbarer
Nähe findest du nur Nymindegab und nach Norden Klittens. Bessere Teiche in der Nähe sind Klövergaardens und Baekhuse, liegen aber schon knapp 20 bzw. knapp 30 Kilometer weg. Nach Norden sind Klegod und Sondervig auch 30 Kilometer. Die Anlagen entlang des Klit sind aber alle von Touristen
überlaufen und nur bedingt zu empfehlen. Die wirklich guten Anlagen liegen
im Norden! Nachfolgend die Entfernungen:
Oxriver 47 km
Stauning 44 km
Pilgaard 57 km
Baekmarksbro 76 km
Loch Nees 80 km
Bjerrely 69 km
Munkbro 82 km
So ich hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte. Stehe für weitere Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.
Wie gesagt wenn dein Holiday Schwerpunkt bei den Trutten liegt, hättest du
besser vor der Quartier Suche hier nachgefragt. Du musst am Nordzipfel
des Fjordes buchen. Von dort aus kannst du alle guten Anlagen in einer halben Stunde erreichen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Struuuuuuunz


----------



## Norgeguide (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo Strunz2,
das weiß ich ja alles, das war ja auch nicht meine Frage.
Aber was will man machen wenn die Frau ein Haus aussucht und sagt " das ist es".#c Da kannst du mit Engelszungen reden, aber nööö, Frau hat recht und ich kann zum Angeln.
Werde mich wohl hauptsächlich in Stauning und Klittens rumtreiben, aber mal sehen.
Gruß Norgeguide#h


----------



## strunz2 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Hallo Strunz2,
> das weiß ich ja alles, das war ja auch nicht meine Frage.
> Aber was will man machen wenn die Frau ein Haus aussucht und sagt " das ist es".#c Da kannst du mit Engelszungen reden, aber nööö, Frau hat recht und ich kann zum Angeln.
> Werde mich wohl hauptsächlich in Stauning und Klittens rumtreiben, aber mal sehen.
> Gruß Norgeguide#h


Kann ja nicht wissen was du weißt!!#h#h
Würde dann immer Stauning bevorzugen. Dort hat allerdings 
der Betreiber erneut gewechselt. Man muss schauen was sich dort tut!!
Gruß Strunz


----------



## DKNoob (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idYqZZa_Ngo&feature=youtu.be

für alle die es nicht länger aushalten können.. ein kleines feines video von loch ness. viel spass damit


----------



## strunz2 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Heiko, du musst ja heiß sein wie Frittenfett. 
Aber solche Tage brauchen wir. Wenn die auf Blinker einsteigen
gehen sie auf alles!!#h#h


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ja da können sich die freuen die Ostern  schon oben sind.... im Juni wird es wieder schwerst Arbeit 

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## minirummi (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo,
Ich hätte die Möglichkeit nächste Woche nen Abstecher Richtung Dänemark zu machen.
Da mein einfacher Weg aber schlappe 996 km sind
Wollte ich erst mal checken ob man auch jetzt schon gut fangen kann..
Z.B. in Loch Nees oder ox.
Ich bin sonst erst so ende April dort.....
Bitte um schnelle Antworten u. Tipps


----------



## anschmu (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

War um die Zeit auch noch nicht in HS . Aber ich glaube das die Teiche noch nicht besetzt werden . Kannst vielleicht die Betreiber direkt kontaktieren , ob die Gewässer offen sind und ob besetz wird . Die Naturseen haben ja noch genug Fischbestand . Die p&t werden da weniger haben . Versuch einfach mal anzurufen bei den Betreibern !


----------



## DKNoob (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

lochnees wurde heute 130 kilo besetzt wird super gefangen.. und ist zur zeit eisfrei.quelle lochnees seite auf facebook


----------



## minirummi (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hab gestern mal bei den Betreibern von Loch Nees angerufen.
Ging aber leider niemand ans Telefon.
20 min. später kam ein Anruf aus DK.....echt top....
Die Frau sagte auch, daß schon gut gefangen wird....
Ich glaub ich fahr mal hoch nächste Woche


----------



## DKNoob (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

na dann mal los freue mich auf deinen bericht.


----------



## strunz2 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

oxriver wird auch ganzjährig besetzt.


----------



## DKNoob (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

haben aber alle fleissig an der kronenschraube gedreht gg.

preise stauningreis pro Rute
- 2 Stunden DKK 100,-/15,00 Euro
- 3 Stunden DKK 120,-/17,00 Euro
- 4 Stunden DKK 140,-/20,00 Euro
- 5 Stunden DKK 170,-/24,00 Euro
- 6 Stunden DKK 200,-/28,00 Euro
- 7 Stunden DKK 230,-/33,00 Euro
- 8 Stunden DKK 260,-/37,00 Euro
- 9 Stunden DKK 290,-/40,00 Euro
Extra Stunden kosten DKK 50,-/7,00 Euro



oxriver:Stampevej 3 & 8

 Pr. Stang/Pro Rute/Per Rod	  	 	 	 
2 Timer/Stunden/Hours          90 Kr.	 	12 €	 
3 Timer/Stunden/Hours   	120 Kr.	 	16 €	 
4 Timer/Stunden/Hours   	140 Kr.	 	19 €	 
6 Timer/Stunden/Hours   	160 Kr.	 	22 €	 
8 Timer/Stunden/Hours	        200 Kr.	 	 27 €	 
Dagkort/Tag/Day		        260 Kr.	 	 36€	 


klittens riser

Tid	Pris per fiskestæng
2 timer	   80,- kr.
3 timer	   110,- kr.
4 timer	   130,- kr.
6 timer	   200,- kr.
10 timer	   300,- kr.
Dagkort	   350,- kr.

obwohl bei klittens waren die preise schon letztes jahr so.


----------



## strunz2 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Also in Stauning gelten diese Preise seit 2015!!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hehe Ox war auch 2016 schon so

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## DKNoob (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

naja ich glaub beim ausfüllen war zu dunkel gg.
 aber so ist mal die preisliste hier lol.


----------



## troutscout (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idYqZZa_Ngo&feature=youtu.be
> 
> für alle die es nicht länger aushalten können.. ein kleines feines video von loch ness. viel spass damit



moin heiko, beeindruckendes video, jetzt weiss ich, wie es bei mir aussehen könnte, es aber noch nie getan hat|kopfkrataber so wie der kollege da seine trutten drillt, hätte ich mal locker angst, dass mir dir schnur oder sonstwas reißt. watt brauch man denn dafür für ein tauwerk? 

glück auf!


----------



## strunz2 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hehe Ox war auch 2016 schon so
> 
> Knæk og Bræk



Ja, meine ich auch!


----------



## raf (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idYqZZa_Ngo&feature=youtu.be
> 
> für alle die es nicht länger aushalten können.. ein kleines feines video von loch ness. viel spass damit


 
Hmm nettes Video. Was fischt der junge Mann denn dort für ein Montage ?
Bzw was sind das für ein Blättchen an seiner Montage ?
Diese scheinen frei auf der Schnurr zur laufen.

Kann mir da jemand helfen ? 


Mfg


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hi 
das sind der Microblinker Fidusen und der Durchlaufblinker Præst... habe ich in D noch nicht gesehen. Wenn die mir in HS über den Weg laufen packe ich mal welche ein.. gefischt hat er die mMn am Spirolino 
LG Patrick

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## raf (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi
> das sind der Microblinker Fidusen und der Durchlaufblinker Præst... habe ich in D noch nicht gesehen. Wenn die mir in HS über den Weg laufen packe ich mal welche ein.. gefischt hat er die mMn am Spirolino
> LG Patrick
> 
> Knæk og Bræk




Danke . Das mit den Durchlaufblinker finde ich spannend.Hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## minirummi (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo  live aus Dänemark.
Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht von Loch nees u. Ox
Jeweils immer von zwei Anglern wurden gefangen :
Mittwoch 4 Stunden Loch Nees  gesamt 2 Trutten je ca 1,5kg
Danach 4 Stunden  Ox gesamt 4 Trutten alle ca 1,2kg
Donnerstag  4 Stunden Ox gesamt 7 stück.
Danach  nochmal 4 Stunden verlängert und nochmal 5 Stück verhaftet.  alle ca 1.2 kg 
Hab bei den zweiten 4 Stunden nur den Aufpreis von 4 auf 8 Stunden bezahlt.  Der sehr nette Besitzer war damit ohne Einwände einverstanden. 
Heute 4 Stunden Loch Nees  gesamt 8 Trutten zwischen 1.5 und 3.5 kg.
Danach um 4 Stunden verlängert wie in ox.
Das kam leider nicht so gut an
Die Besitzern ließ uns nochmal 20 Euro nachzahlen
Bitte in Loch Nees auf das Madenverbot achten,  auch wenn euch der Verkäufer im kitten  sagt daß Bienenmaden mit Teig ein Guter Köder für Loch Nees ist.
Alles in allem haben wir an 3 Angelhaken  31 Trutten gesamt ca 50 kg erbeutet .
Auch die aNieren Angler haben  gut gefangen
Fazit : beide Anlagen sind auch schon im Februar top besetzt. .....


----------



## troutscout (2. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

hey Patrick, klär mich auf, was ist mMn? und was für schnürchen braucht man für solche Torpedos...wie gesagt, das war ja kein drill, sondern einholen, da hätte ich viel zu viel angst dass der fisch ausschlitzt oder das band reißt....;-)
 glück auf
 Meinolf



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi
> das sind der Microblinker Fidusen und der Durchlaufblinker Præst... habe ich in D noch nicht gesehen. Wenn die mir in HS über den Weg laufen packe ich mal welche ein.. gefischt hat er die mMn am Spirolino
> LG Patrick
> 
> Knæk og Bræk


----------



## sCoPeXx (2. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hoi Meinolf m M n ist die Abkürzung meiner Meinung nach. 
Schnüre kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen aber bei nem Blinker würde ich sagen das es Geflecht ist. 0.15  oder 0.19 evtl. ich persönlich hätte auch Angst das mir die Fische aussteigen ...würde so auch nicht Drillen lieber vorsichtig aber sicher  

Gruss Patrick

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## troutscout (3. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

oh mann, ich dachte schon "Gott bist du wieder rückständig" kennst noch nicht mal die gängigen Abkürzungen fürs equippment ;-) dank dir schon mal...ich seh es genauso, lieber vorsichtig dafür aber weitestgehend sicher! spielt die farbe der geflochtenen eigentlich irgendeine rolle, ich höre mal so mal so! :vik:



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hoi Meinolf m M n ist die Abkürzung meiner Meinung nach.
> Schnüre kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen aber bei nem Blinker würde ich sagen das es Geflecht ist. 0.15 oder 0.19 evtl. ich persönlich hätte auch Angst das mir die Fische aussteigen ...würde so auch nicht Drillen lieber vorsichtig aber sicher
> 
> Gruss Patrick
> ...


----------



## DKNoob (3. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ich angel mit meiner monofilen .. bremse einstellen dann macht das ganze richtig spass..


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

genau  muss ja auch kribbeln 

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## Naish82 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Mit 0,15er oder 0,19er Geflecht auf Forelle? 
Nicht wirklich, oder? Gehe mit Max 0,18er auf Hecht, und auch dass nur wenn ich bigbaits ab 80gr an der Multi Fische...

Wenn geflochten, dann 0,08-0,10 + FC Puffer würd ich sagen...


----------



## anschmu (4. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Mit 0,15er oder 0,19er Geflecht auf Forelle?
> Nicht wirklich, oder? Gehe mit Max 0,18er auf Hecht, und auch dass nur wenn ich bigbaits ab 80gr an der Multi Fische...
> 
> Wenn geflochten, dann 0,08-0,10 + FC Puffer würd ich sagen...



Genau so angele ich auch mit 0,08 geflochten und 10-15 gr sbiro max. 3m Vorfach . Immer erfolgreich . Meist mit Kunstmade oder Teig


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ich bin Freund von Mono 0.18 und 0.22  nur bei Kunstködern  greife ich zur geflochten... 

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## porscher (4. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

https://www.billigtfiskegrej.dk/end...ndegrej-blink-mikro-bombarda-fidusen-sort-gul


----------



## anschmu (4. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



porscher schrieb:


> https://www.billigtfiskegrej.dk/end...ndegrej-blink-mikro-bombarda-fidusen-sort-gul



Werd ich im Mai mal schauen bei Kott !


----------



## troutscout (5. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

...ich im April. Bin vor Ostern vor Ort. 

#h





anschmu schrieb:


> Werd ich im Mai mal schauen bei Kott !


----------



## DKNoob (5. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



troutscout schrieb:


> ...ich im April. Bin vor Ostern vor Ort.
> 
> #h



 nur 1 woche oder bist 2 wochen  vor ort.?? ich bin ab dem 15.4 für eine woche vor ort.


----------



## troutscout (5. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

leider nur eine woche heiko. wir werden uns auf der autobahn zuwinken können. im sommer ist es dieses jahr nicht möglich...#c



DKNoob schrieb:


> nur 1 woche oder bist 2 wochen  vor ort.?? ich bin ab dem 15.4 für eine woche vor ort.


----------



## DKNoob (5. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



troutscout schrieb:


> leider nur eine woche heiko. wir werden uns auf der autobahn zuwinken können. im sommer ist es dieses jahr nicht möglich...#c



oh schade hätte mich gefreut.ja  in den Sommerferien fahre ich ja nicht mehr, kinder sind ja aus dem groben raus.gehen ihre eigenen Wege.bin dann mal gespannt was du zu berichten hast. fahrt auf jeden fall Loch Ness an .. netter Besitzer und guter fisch.ca 50 km  von Sondervig entfernt.. ist nen kleiner ritt aber lohnt sich.


----------



## troutscout (6. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

in der tat, dass wäre echt cool gewesen mal wieder ein pläuschen über das leben und die trutten zu halten  na ja aber so besteht die Möglichkeit einen "frustfreien" Urlaub zu haben....denn dann brauch ich nicht zugucken, wie du eine nach der anderen rausziehst. Loch Ness...mal schauen. du weisst doch, ich bin eher der 20 km Fahrer. vlt. mal ox...we will see....ich glaube boardie norgeguide ist zu der zeit unterwegs, vlt. trifft man sich ja! Glück auf!:m

 p. s. hab mal für die feine spinnfischerei aufgerüstet. 0.08 geflochtene und ne spro rute mit 2 - 8 g. werde einfach mal den "fidusen-kram" ausprobieren...werde berichten!



DKNoob schrieb:


> oh schade hätte mich gefreut.ja in den Sommerferien fahre ich ja nicht mehr, kinder sind ja aus dem groben raus.gehen ihre eigenen Wege.bin dann mal gespannt was du zu berichten hast. fahrt auf jeden fall Loch Ness an .. netter Besitzer und guter fisch.ca 50 km von Sondervig entfernt.. ist nen kleiner ritt aber lohnt sich.


----------



## Norgeguide (7. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Tach Tach,
jupp ich bin von 07.-14.April vor Ort. Haus in Bjerregard.
Klittens wird wohl mein Hauptfischfanggebiet werden.#:
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
Gruß Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## troutscout (7. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

kjupp....auch mein hauptziel! bin allerdings im urlaub und nicht der jenige mit dem "früher-vogel-fängt-den-wurm"|gutenach

lass uns mal schauen und über das board im kontakt bleiben. können ja über pn mal den kontakt tauschen, dann muss hier keiner vorm board sitzen. fischen und fisch fangen und ein bissi schnacken, kann nicht schaden!#6



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Tach Tach,
> jupp ich bin von 07.-14.April vor Ort. Haus in Bjerregard.
> Klittens wird wohl mein Hauptfischfanggebiet werden.#:
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
> Gruß Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## prinz1980 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ich bin ab dem 15.4 für eine Woche da, direkt in HS. Ich werde so einiges mal probieren, Loch ness und Brandung stehen auch auf meiner Liste.


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Heute eröffnet Stauning... die Saison geht solangsam los.... freue mich schon auf mehr Input...  

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## DKNoob (18. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

bin schon heiss wie frittenfett


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Du startest ja schon in 28 Tagen  

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## DKNoob (19. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

joo hehe powerbait ist auch aufgefüllt hab mal wieder 30 glas bestellt.  preis 2,99€ pro glas.


----------



## eyevissa (19. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Schick auch mal ein Hallo in die Runde. Les schon lang hier im Forum mit und find die Beiträge immer ganz interessant. Fahr seit 15 Jahren ein- bis zweimal im Jahr an den Fjord und hab auch so ziemlich an jedem Teich schon geangelt. Am 15.4. geht's wieder los, vielleicht treff ich ja mal ein Forumsmitglied am Wasser. Würd mich über einen Austausch freuen... Beste Grüße aus dem Münsterland...


----------



## DKNoob (19. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

bin ab dem 15.4 vor ort.  gg. strunz schon eine woche eher .. der wird uns schon mit input füttern. gegen eine session hab ich nix dagegen.. bin für alle schandtaten bereit wenn es ums angeln geht.


----------



## strunz2 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> bin ab dem 15.4 vor ort.  gg. strunz schon eine woche eher .. der wird uns schon mit input füttern. gegen eine session hab ich nix dagegen.. bin für alle schandtaten bereit wenn es ums angeln geht.



Heiko,
ich hab doch keine Ahnung, weißt du doch.
Na wir werden den Trutten schon das Fürchten lehren!
Es wird jetzt Zeit. Mich juckt der Hafer!


----------



## DKNoob (20. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Heiko,
> ich hab doch keine Ahnung, weißt du doch.
> Na wir werden den Trutten schon das Fürchten lehren!
> Es wird jetzt Zeit. Mich juckt der Hafer!



ich hoffe es. schien ja ganz gut in stauning gelaufen zu sein. verfolge das ja auf fb. lochness genau so.

was mich intressiert die haben wohl ein spinnerplätten/blinkerplättchen auf der hauptschnur.bzw auf der vorfach schnur.. weiss da jemand etwas darüber?? das andere hast von mir per pm bekommen . strunz:vik:


----------



## DKNoob (20. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*






das ist der durchlaufblinker wo mit in lochnees gefangen wird. bekommt man in vielen farben gekauft  heisst trutta flex 8 gramm schwarz/gelb

quelle steht ja auf dem bild
w*w.meerforellenblinker.de


----------



## eyevissa (20. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ich hoffe es. schien ja ganz gut in stauning gelaufen zu sein. verfolge das ja auf fb. lochness genau so.
> 
> was mich intressiert die haben wohl ein spinnerplätten/blinkerplättchen auf der hauptschnur.bzw auf der vorfach schnur.. weiss da jemand etwas darüber?? das andere hast von mir per pm bekommen . strunz:vik:



Der Start in Stauning sah auf FB tatsächlich gut aus, da könnte man sich gleich ins Auto setzen...


----------



## DKNoob (21. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

morgen werden 280kg in lochnees gesetzt. der ballert zur zeit fisch rein. ist ja die hölle.


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hui ich hoffe das im Juni noch genug drin sind ich werde Nees definitiv testen... Gerne mit dir Heiko  

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## DKNoob (21. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hui ich hoffe das im Juni noch genug drin sind ich werde Nees definitiv testen... Gerne mit dir Heiko
> 
> Knæk og Bræk



logo bin dabei.#6


----------



## strunz2 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hui ich hoffe das im Juni noch genug drin sind ich werde Nees definitiv testen... Gerne mit dir Heiko
> 
> Knæk og Bræk



Werde aber schon vorher vor Ort sein.
Muss mir überlegen, ob ich noch was drin lasse!#c#c#c


----------



## strunz2 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Gerade in Nees gesetzt: 25 Stück zwischen 7 und 10 kg!!!


----------



## DKNoob (22. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

joo lässt er heute abend um 21  uihr frei. ich krieg tränen in den augen..auf  nr 3 stand heiko drauf.also finger wech .lool


----------



## strunz2 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

sind schon einige gefangen, ich glaub  eine war schwarz-gelb:
:c:c#q#q


----------



## sCoPeXx (23. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Mit nem Fetten BVB Logo aufm Rücken  da kommt sicher noch was Rein bis Ostern ...

Knæk og Bræk


----------



## DKNoob (23. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

*pfft*

das die dinger jetzt schon beissen kurios .. müssen die brüder hunger gehabt haben.


----------



## anschmu (23. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Macht mich heir nicht Wahnsinnig !!! Bin erst die letzte Maiwoche oben . Nicht das ihr mir die Teiche leerfischt :q:q:q .
Werd Loch Ness und ein bis zwei Teiche neu probieren . Auch wenn mir Loch Ness von der Anlagen nicht zusagt werd ich mal 2 Stunden opfern um mir ein Bild vom See zumachen und mich von der Fischqualitaet überzeugen lassen ! Zu große Trutten sind mir einfach zu fett !


----------



## eyevissa (23. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Den Videos bei FB zufolge ist der Besatz in Loch Nees von vorgestern auch schon wieder raus... Scheint doch schon recht voll zu sein, und dass Mitte März...


----------



## strunz2 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



eyevissa schrieb:


> Den Videos bei FB zufolge ist der Besatz in Loch Nees von vorgestern auch schon wieder raus... Scheint doch schon recht voll zu sein, und dass Mitte März...



Der Besatz erfolgte gestern um 21 Uhr!
Natürlich ist ein Teil schon wieder draußen. Nach den Bildern zu
urteilen ca. 30%! Aber so ein Höllenbetrieb war da nicht.
Es wurden auch schon wieder 100 kg nachgesetzt.


----------



## Förde-Fischer (30. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Heute in Loch Nees gewesen. Zur Premiere 3 schöne Trutten in 2 Stunden. See war ordentlich besucht, aber nicht überlaufen. Ging alles aber nur passiv auf Grund. Morgen geht's nach Bækmarksbro. Mal sehen, was da so geht...


----------



## anschmu (31. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Förde-Fischer schrieb:


> Heute in Loch Nees gewesen. Zur Premiere 3 schöne Trutten in 2 Stunden. See war ordentlich besucht, aber nicht überlaufen. Ging alles aber nur passiv auf Grund. Morgen geht's nach Bækmarksbro. Mal sehen, was da so geht...



Bericht bitte vom Baekmarksbro . Hab mir den Teich immer nur mal angeschaut , aber nie aktiv beangelt .


----------



## Förde-Fischer (31. März 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Für mich der schönste Forellensee, den ich bisher beangelt habe. Heute in 4 Stunden 4 Fische, drei davon über 3 kilo. Da ist nicht soviel los, aber immer Fisch im See. So ist jedenfalls meine Einschätzung. Zudem vom Preis her top und eben sehr geil gelegen. Dazu immer sauber und alle angelstellen gepflegt. Von mir also nur Lob für Bækmarksbro


----------



## anschmu (2. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Förde-Fischer schrieb:


> Für mich der schönste Forellensee, den ich bisher beangelt habe. Heute in 4 Stunden 4 Fische, drei davon über 3 kilo. Da ist nicht soviel los, aber immer Fisch im See. So ist jedenfalls meine Einschätzung. Zudem vom Preis her top und eben sehr geil gelegen. Dazu immer sauber und alle angelstellen gepflegt. Von mir also nur Lob für Bækmarksbro


Hab mir mal die Internetseite angeschaut und werde im Mai , wenns da nicht klappt im August mal den See beangeln . Auch Loch Ness werden mal 2 Stunden gewidmet. Obwohl mir Loch Ness von der Anlage nicht zusagt ist mehr ne Tourianlage ! 
Hab auch mal wieder die Bjerrelyseite angeschaut , der Besitzer hat im hinteren Bereich eine Schutzhütte errichtet , in der man so wies beschrieben ist für 100 Kronen pro Person auch Übernachten kann . Auch seine beiden Ferienwohnungen sind nicht zu teuer !
Werd ihn Ende Mai mal ansprechen über die Modalitäten , vielleicht kann man ja mal ein verlängertes Wochenende dort verbringen ! Hab ja auch schon mal nen Tagesausflug nach Bjerrely gemacht , aber 1100 km für ein paar Forellen ist schon sehr anstrengend |supergri


----------



## strunz2 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Förde-Fischer schrieb:


> Für mich der schönste Forellensee, den ich bisher beangelt habe. Heute in 4 Stunden 4 Fische, drei davon über 3 kilo. Da ist nicht soviel los, aber immer Fisch im See. So ist jedenfalls meine Einschätzung. Zudem vom Preis her top und eben sehr geil gelegen. Dazu immer sauber und alle angelstellen gepflegt. Von mir also nur Lob für Bækmarksbro



In vielen Dingen hast du recht. Der See ist super gelegen, selten
hochfrequentiert und im Vergleich sicher günstig!
Nur beim Besatz hast du sicher Glück gehabt, denn es war gerade
besetzt worden und das erstmals nach 5 Tagen. 
Ich würde mich bzgl. des Besatzes immer vorher informieren,
sonst erwischt man auch mal ganz andere Tage!!!


----------



## eyevissa (2. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Der Bericht über Baekmarksbro klingt gut. Ganz gern ziehe ich einen wenig besuchten See den hochfrequentierten Gewässern vor, zumindest wenn die Truhe schon ein bißchen gefüllt ist  Kann man ja auch gut mit einem Besuch bei Loch Nees verbinden,  dann lohnt auch die Fahrstrecke ...


----------



## DKNoob (2. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ich nehm alles mit gg die truhe kann garnicht voll genug sein. zur not kommt ne 2te hinzu.hahahahhhaha.. struuuunz hast ja nimmer lange.


----------



## eyevissa (2. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ich nehm alles mit gg die truhe kann garnicht voll genug sein. zur not kommt ne 2te hinzu.hahahahhhaha.. struuuunz hast ja nimmer lange.



Hab zwei Hunde im Kofferraum, da kann ich nur begrenzt Fische mitnehmen... #c


----------



## strunz2 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



eyevissa schrieb:


> Hab zwei Hunde im Kofferraum, da kann ich nur begrenzt Fische mitnehmen... #c



Deshalb fährt man ja mit Anhänger


----------



## eyevissa (2. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Deshalb fährt man ja mit Anhänger



Das stimmt schon, schlauer ist es, aber auch so fürchterlich langsam...:g


----------



## DKNoob (2. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



eyevissa schrieb:


> Hab zwei Hunde im Kofferraum, da kann ich nur begrenzt Fische mitnehmen... #c


frau und kinder in dk lassen und dann hast platz im auto.


----------



## lucabenji (3. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo,
 planen gerade an Pfingsten für eine Woche,
 wie ist eigentlich Lodbjerg Hede der See sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus und es wurde ein Ferienhaus direkt am See gebaut.
 War jemand von Euch dort am See angeln?
 Wir waren vor einigen Jahren mal dort, aber da war alles verkrautet, aber jetzt sieht es ganz gut aus.
 LG


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hi Luca,
Ich habe den See eins zwei mal angefischt aber ohne Erfolg... Fisch ist drin hübsch, gut gelegen.... Die anderen Fischer haben auf Fliegen gut gefangen... Ich sage immer Versuch macht Klug... 

LG Patrick

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lucabenji (3. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo Patrick, wann warst du dort?
 war der See verkrautet?
 LG


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

vor 2 3 Jahren im September... ja aber okay. Man konnte ohne Probleme fischen.

Gruß Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## iceage (3. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo Luca

Waren im Juni und Oktober da,da war der See entkrautet.
Sind neue Besitzer da,wir haben mal besser gefangen mal 
schlechter.Wir sind Ende April wieder oben,aber diesmal 
hauptsächlich Loch Nees und Stauning...#h

Gruss iceage


----------



## strunz2 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Hallo,
> planen gerade an Pfingsten für eine Woche,
> wie ist eigentlich Lodbjerg Hede der See sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus und es wurde ein Ferienhaus direkt am See gebaut.
> War jemand von Euch dort am See angeln?
> ...



Vor 15 Jahren war das eine Top Adresse! Wir haben immer ganz 
in der Nähe Quartier. In den letzten Jahren blieben wenige
Versuche mehr oder weniger erfolglos. Kontrollen unsererseits
belegen dies durchgehend. Auch wenn der See seit zwei Jahren
wieder weniger verkrautet ist fällt das Schleppen immer noch schwer! Ne ne, lieber ein paar Kilometer fahren!!!


----------



## troutscout (4. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Vor 15 Jahren war das eine Top Adresse! Wir haben immer ganz
> in der Nähe Quartier. In den letzten Jahren blieben wenige
> Versuche mehr oder weniger erfolglos. Kontrollen unsererseits
> belegen dies durchgehend. Auch wenn der See seit zwei Jahren
> wieder weniger verkrautet ist fällt das Schleppen immer noch schwer! Ne ne, lieber ein paar Kilometer fahren!!!


 
 das kann ich leider bestätigen. eigentlich ein schöner see, der mit fischen seinerzeit (letztes Jahr) prall gefüllt schien....schleppen ging aber an manchen stellen echt grenzwertig. da waren wir bei klittens immer besser aufgehoben. aber wie der stand dieses jahr ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen... tight lines!:m


----------



## DKNoob (4. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ja bevor der ausgebaggert wurde war er top zwar verkrautet  aber gefangen wurde gut .jetzt ist er mehr oder weniger ein eldorado für fliegenfischer.ich fahre lieber ein paar kilometer.

und auf die berichte von klittens bin ich mal gespannt. war letztes jahr bei life noch zu hause und haben bierchen geschlürft. morgends um 9 uhr lool.


----------



## strunz2 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ja bevor der ausgebaggert wurde war er top zwar verkrautet  aber gefangen wurde gut .jetzt ist er mehr oder weniger ein eldorado für fliegenfischer.ich fahre lieber ein paar kilometer.
> 
> und auf die berichte von klittens bin ich mal gespannt. war letztes jahr bei life noch zu hause und haben bierchen geschlürft. morgends um 9 uhr lool.



Ich kann ab Samstag aus dem Fenster den Teich befischen.
Werde also Heiko folgend die Fliegenpeitsche mitnehmen
und mal einen Versuch starten, dann werden wir ja sehen.|wavey:


----------



## DKNoob (4. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Ich kann ab Samstag aus dem Fenster den Teich befischen.
> |wavey:


 hehe lese ich da schadenfreude heraus 

 warte ab  ich komm ne woche später #h#h


----------



## strunz2 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> hehe lese ich da schadenfreude heraus
> 
> warte ab  ich komm ne woche später #h#h



Nix Schadenfreude, gönne immer jedem alles!

Hoffe dann schon jede Menge Infos zu haben!!
und dann einiges zu lernen!!!!!!!!
Habe am Freitag noch ne neue Sportex in den Fingern gehabt,
ich glaube das muss vorher noch!


----------



## DKNoob (4. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

zu lernen?? ich bin ein otto normal angler habe aber immer so ein bisschen glück im rücken gehabt. gg.sportex  ja feine angeln. aber eher zum spinnfischen oder?. ich hab mir mal 2 tremarella ruten gegönnt bin auf die aktionen der ruten gespannt. wenn da ein fisch drann hängt. joo ich erwarte sehnsüchtigauf die  berichte von dir. ob hier oder über whats.


----------



## strunz2 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Keine Spinnruten
spirolinorute 3,6 oder 3,9 mtr 10-30 gr.
Sportex exclusiv sf 3601 oder 3901


----------



## DKNoob (5. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ahh ok. hatte mich schon gewundert gg . mist meine polbrille ist wech. muss ich mir nachher eine neue bei ebay auf die schnelle bestellen. grrrr. meine imkergabel ist heute angekommen zum  filetieren eine schöne breite . mit holzgriff 13 takken . die billigen mit dem kunstoffgriff finde ich mist. denke die brechen schnell.man ich kann es kaum erwarten. am teich zu sitzen die flasche bier aufzumachen und laufen lassen. herrlich.ahja und ne schöne frikadelle zu fangen . hehehe


----------



## strunz2 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Genau! Habe gerade Getränke eingekauft, muss jetzt nur noch pro Bier einen Fisch fangen, dass nenn ich dann erfolgreich!:k


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

6 Fische reichen?  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (5. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> 6 Fische reichen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



du musst im sixxpack rechnen wir in kisten lol.


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hey Gemeinde... Ich hatte eben die Idee eine Ringkøbingfjord Forellensee Gruppe in Whatsapp zu gründen.. . würde intersse bestehen ? Man könnte besser diskutieren und würde hier den Thread nicht so voll spamen... 
Bei Interesse PN an mich 
Gruss Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (5. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

also meine nummer hast ja. ich waere dabei.


----------



## troutscout (5. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hey Gemeinde... Ich hatte eben die Idee eine Ringkøbingfjord Forellensee Gruppe in Whatsapp zu gründen.. . würde intersse bestehen ? Man könnte besser diskutieren und würde hier den Thread nicht so voll spamen...
> Bei Interesse PN an mich
> Gruss Patrick
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



hey patrick, 
hab dir ebenfalls ne pn geschrieben ;-)

glück auf 
meinolf


----------



## eyevissa (5. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hey Gemeinde... Ich hatte eben die Idee eine Ringkøbingfjord Forellensee Gruppe in Whatsapp zu gründen.. . würde intersse bestehen ? Man könnte besser diskutieren und würde hier den Thread nicht so voll spamen...
> Bei Interesse PN an mich
> Gruss Patrick
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



Hallo Patrick,

schöne Idee, Nummer hab ich rübergeschickt

Beste Grüße

Andre


----------



## strunz2 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hey Leute was fürn Quatsch. Wochenlang schaut man hier rein und keiner meldet sich und dann so was. Seid doch froh wenn in der Schiiiiiiit Zeit
überhaupt jemand was postet. Mann als wäre der Thread überlastet, so ein 
Unsinn. 

Ha übrigens in drei Tagen gibt es hier andere Infos!


----------



## anschmu (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Kein Interesse ! Mein Handy ist so schon den ganzen Tag am tackern :r


----------



## DKNoob (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hey Leute was fürn Quatsch. Wochenlang schaut man hier rein und keiner meldet sich und dann so was. Seid doch froh wenn in der Schiiiiiiit Zeit
> überhaupt jemand was postet. Mann als wäre der Thread überlastet, so ein
> Unsinn.
> 
> Ha übrigens in drei Tagen gibt es hier andere Infos!



struunzi entspann dich gg. ist ne lustige runde. patrik und meinolf kenne ich ja schon persöhnlich wobei mir eyevissa auch irgendwie bekannt vor kommt.es wird ja keiner dazu gezwungen und  berichte posten hier im forum wird ja eh passieren. aber schon ganz lustig auf whats.


----------



## sCoPeXx (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

sehe ich ähnlich... Ist schneller detaillierter und persönlicher. Man kann sich ja auch mal easy offtopic unterhalten 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

wie gesagt wer möchte darf gerne mitmachen.. wer nicht mag muss hier halt auf die berichte warten. und struunz wir tauschen eh über whats.


----------



## strunz2 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Natürlich macht es im Einzelfall Sinn sich über Whats App auszutauschen. Dies sollte aber für private Dinge gelten. Der Thread sollte aber doch für alle da sein. Ich denke das da einiges an Infos nur noch in der Gruppe laufen werden.


----------



## DKNoob (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Natürlich macht es im Einzelfall Sinn sich über Whats App auszutauschen. Dies sollte aber für private Dinge gelten. Der Thread sollte aber doch für alle da sein. Ich denke das da einiges an Infos nur noch in der Gruppe laufen werden.



 glaube ich nicht. ich werde weiterhin meine berichte hier posten. aber wenn man in dk ist ...vorort. kann man posten wenn sich an einen anderen see was tut. so kann man eventuell schnell reagieren und vorbei kommen. und ein pläuschen führen. gg oder bierchen trinken.oder einen die fische wegschnappen loool. *scherz* ich seh das entspannt. wenn du magst kann ich dich hinzufügen . ist ne lustige runde. wenn nicht.. auch gut..  wir beide tippern eh. #hund man kann jede whatsapp unterhaltung auf stumm stellen. so bimmelt es nicht.


----------



## DKNoob (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

morgen gehen in lochnees 250kg  rein und ostern 500 kg fisch alle so von 4-7 kg. have fun.


----------



## sCoPeXx (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ohaa... Davon wird bis Juni nicht viel drin bleiben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eyevissa (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> morgen gehen in lochnees 250kg  rein und ostern 500 kg fisch alle so von 4-7 kg. have fun.



passt, bin pünktlich zu ostern dort #6 :g


----------



## Norgeguide (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Stimmt,
morgen früh gehts los. Hab auch kein Bock mehr auf Arbeit hier.
Autos sind gepackt, man sieht sich oben, oder im Stau in Hamburg.
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## DKNoob (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

also strunz ist oben eyevissa ostern und ich ostern.. wer ist denn noch da??


----------



## prinz1980 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ich bin auch da!


----------



## strunz2 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> morgen früh gehts los. Hab auch kein Bock mehr auf Arbeit hier.
> Autos sind gepackt, man sieht sich oben, oder im Stau in Hamburg.
> Gruß
> Norgeguide#h



musst nachts fahren, haste auch kein Stau!


----------



## troutscout (7. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

morGEn geht's dann los....WIR sind die GEilsten #h hoffe man trifft den einen oder anderen! tight lines & gute fahrt allen!


----------



## DKNoob (7. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> musst nachts fahren, haste auch kein Stau!



 hehe stimmt normal.hat mich aber auch schonmal um 3 uhr nachts erwischt. durch einen unfall ...vollsperrung.war ich 18 std unterwegs und voll genervt. aber das ist ja nicht gang und gebe zum glück.der urlaub soll spass machen und deswegen allen eine gute fahrt.#h


----------



## strunz2 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Auch von mir: gute Fahrt und jede Menge Trutten!!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Gute Fahrt und lasst es Berichte regnen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norgeguide (7. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Guten Abend die Herrschaften,
schöne Grüße aus Dänemark. Habe heute schon mal die so genannten Turie-Seen angeschaut.
Heringe sind noch nicht da, keiner an der Schleuse zu sehen.
 Also viel Fisch war noch nicht zu sehen. Die fangen jetzt erst an zu besetzen ( Klittens,Sondervig,Argab etc.). Morgen früh aber doch den ersten Versuch wagen. Zum Wetter ist nicht viel zu sagen, morgen früh zieh ich mir ne lange Hose unter, wesste bescheid. Steife Briese aus Nord-West.
Wenn wat passiert, meld ich mich noch mal.
Gruß 
Norgeguide#h


----------



## troutscout (8. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

moin männers!! viele grüsse aus hvide sande!! Land of fishingfahrt hat soweit geklappt. an der grenze ein bissi gewartet. haus bezogen und eingekauft. auf dem rückweg mal bei klittens geguckt. 2 angler..wobei einer am ersten windgeschützten teich 2 ordentliche trutten verhaftet hatte. war dann gleich motiviert und hab mal meine klamotten genommen und bin auch los.

was soll ich sagen, eine trutte konnte ich auf einen goldenen kleinen spoon verhaften. es kamen auch noch ein paar angler. einer hatte als wir gingen 5 trutten. gefangen auf eine klassiche troutbombarde mit entweder weissen teich oder bienenmaden langsam am rand geschleppt. also es ging was.

der teich hat im übrigen den besitzer gewechselt. Leif hat ihn abgegeben. ist jetzt ein jüngeres pärchen drauf. war o. k. die waren auch nett. es wurde bis jetzt montags, mittwochs und freitags besetzt....also fisch ist drin.!!! glück auf bis später#6


----------



## eyevissa (8. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



troutscout schrieb:


> moin männers!! viele grüsse aus hvide sande!! Land of fishingfahrt hat soweit geklappt. an der grenze ein bissi gewartet. haus bezogen und eingekauft. auf dem rückweg mal bei klittens geguckt. 2 angler..wobei einer am ersten windgeschützten teich 2 ordentliche trutten verhaftet hatte. war dann gleich motiviert und hab mal meine klamotten genommen und bin auch los.
> 
> was soll ich sagen, eine trutte konnte ich auf einen goldenen kleinen spoon verhaften. es kamen auch noch ein paar angler. einer hatte als wir gingen 5 trutten. gefangen auf eine klassiche troutbombarde mit entweder weissen teich oder bienenmaden langsam am rand geschleppt. also es ging was.
> 
> der teich hat im übrigen den besitzer gewechselt. Leif hat ihn abgegeben. ist jetzt ein jüngeres pärchen drauf. war o. k. die waren auch nett. es wurde bis jetzt montags, mittwochs und freitags besetzt....also fisch ist drin.!!! glück auf bis später#6



Danke für den Bericht, jetzt juckt's noch mehr in den fingern... Hab heute schon mal die Vorfächer gebunden... Wünsch allen vor Ort viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## eyevissa (9. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Angelzeit.Ich hab das Gefühl, dass sich die Fänge in Dänemark gleichmäßiger über den Tag verteilen und nicht wie zuhause auf wenige Zeitfenster konzentrieren. Seht ihr das ähnlich? Wenn ja, liegt es an den tendenziell größeren Gewässern, wo der Besatz nicht so stark schwankt?


----------



## ClasicII (9. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Mir kommt es so ähnlich vor.
Zu hause am see meisst vom einsetzen bis mittags dann 2-3std. Pause u. Wenn man glück hat gehen die fische noch mal richtig ab.
In dk kommt es mir auch anders vor obwohl ich es vor jahren bei klittens schon mal hatte das die trutten nur am späten nachmittag in beisslaune waren.
Ich glaub mal das es in dk daran liegt das nicht regelmäßig besetzt wird?!


----------



## troutscout (9. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

im augenblick ist es denke ich so....es ist kalt und die sonne kommt raus und wärmt ein wenig. die teiche sind größer und der besatz gleichmäßiger. wenn es wärmer wird stehen die trutten ja dann immer nur noch dumm rum (im sommer)....gestern wurde zumindest am nachittag noch gut gefangen.


----------



## anschmu (9. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Also ich habe die Erfahrung , in den letzten 20 Jahren , gemacht die Trutten früh morgens bis 12h und abends gegen 16h am besten beissen .
Wir sind z.b. Bjerrely immer um 6h angefahren um noch gute Plätzen zu bekommen . Haben  eine 4 Stundensitzung gemacht und dann 2-3 Stunden Pause mit grillen und Siesta . Gegen nachmittag  noch mal 4 Stunden . In diesen Zeiten immer gut Fisch gefangen . In der Mittagszeit ging bei den anderen Anglern so gut wie nichts .
Diese Erfahrung habe ich an allen anderen Teichen auch beobachtet. Fahre auch nur die Naturseen an . Die künstlichen Touriseen lasse ich aus. Fahre nur mal zum Schauen kurz vorbei .
Auch Stampevej -Teich an der Halde, hat dieses Beissverhalten um so höher die Sonne rauskommt umso weniger Bisse . 
Früher sind wir auch meist 2 Teiche am Tag angefahren . Einer früh, einer spät hat sich immer gelohnt . 
Bei Gesprächen mit anderen Angler hat sich dieses Beissverhalten deutlich abgezeichnet . So das wir heute meist nur noch eine Sitzung machen und meist den gleiche Ertrag erzielen , wie wenn wir denn ganzen Tag angeln.
Da wir dies seit 10 Jahren aufzeichnen haben sich unsere Fängen immer gleich gehalten , mal mehr mal weniger .
Auch wenn taggleich Besetzt wird hat das auf das Fangergebnis keinen Einfluß , da sich der Fisch erst mal aklimatisieren muß und erst am nächsten Tag in beisslaune ist .


----------



## eyevissa (9. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So wie Du es beschreibst klingt es auch eigentlich vertraut, dennoch habe ich in DK oft auch gesehen, wie am frühen Nachmittag/Nachmittag gut gefangen wurde. In heimischen Gewässern ist zu der Zeit meist ordentlich Langeweile....


----------



## troutscout (10. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

war gestern nochmal bei klittens dambrug 2 stunden angeln. leider nix verhaftet#cging aber insgesamt wenig...wobei viele angler da waren. zumindest am ersten teich. hab alles ausprobiert nicht mal nen zupfer gehabt. hab mit boardie norgeguide noch darüber philosophiert, ob das der altbestand vom letzten jahr ist, da fischrutsche und das netz für den kanal unbenutzt aussahen. allerdings hatte am samstag ein anderer angler zu meiner frau gesagt, dass die neuen besitzer die fische nicht mehr im kanal hältern....ich weiss es nicht. 

werde heute nachmittag mal sondervig ansteuern...bericht folgt. |wavey: ansonsten ist der wind stärker geworden und kälter ist es auch geworden! trotzdem schön wie immer....schön hier zu sein.


----------



## DKNoob (10. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

du machst mir ja mut gg


----------



## troutscout (11. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

im augenblick schmeisst es dir den köder wieder auf land. klittens geht wenig bis garnix, klegod auch. sondervig läuft wohl besser, ist aber aufgrund der tatsache, dass alle ferien haben ziemlich voll. lochness und ox sind mir einfach zu weit zu fahren und morgens komm ich mit dem hintern nicht aus der kiste ;-)|kopfkrat


----------



## seebaer1959 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Gestern war ich in Ox. Bis auf 2 Bisse bei anderen im Kanal gab es keine weiteren Bisse. Ich konnte im langen Kanal eine Lachsforelle auf meine toten Maden fangen. War wohl ein Zufallsfang.
Gibt es noch andere aktuelle Infos über Fänge in oder um Hvide Sande?


----------



## Norgeguide (13. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo Freunde,
nu will ich auch noch mal meinen Senf loswerden.
Die Woche Dänemark ist schon wieder um, wo ist die Zeit geblieben. Heute hab ich noch mal Gas gegeben.
Habe im Urlaub nur zwei Teiche befischt, Sondervig und Ness.
Klittens wollt ich zwar anfahren, konnte aber keine Fische sehen. In Sondervig war es schon besser. Ich habe Angler mit Fisch gesehen und auch im Wasser Fische beim jagen beobachtet. Leider steht zu dieser Jahreszeit aber auch ein fest, du musst im Wind stehen um an Fisch zu kommen.
In Sondervig habe ich ingesamt 11 Fische gefangen, alle oben in der Ecke und in Zeitlupe schleppen. Bei einem Besuch bei Klittens habe ich den Boardi Troutscout kennen gelernt. Genau für solche Sachen ist dieses Board gemacht. Super netter Zeitgenosse kann ich nur sagen. Nach dem ich im Netz immer wieder was über Ness gelesen habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen der Anlage am letzten Tag einen Besuch abzustatten. Auch dort habe ich wieder im Wind gestanden im gegensatz zu allen anderen. Übrigends Windstärke 6 und 7 Grad kühl. Nachdem ich jedoch eine 6kg Goldforelle und 3 Fische von 2kg gefangen habe, kam schon der erste zum kontrollieren. Von wegen 3 Ruten im Wasser und Fische reißen und so. Es waren Dänen, ich bin höfflich und bleibe Freundlich. Nachdem ich aber in kurzer Zeit noch mal 4 Fische gefangen habe, ging das große Rennen los. Ich fischte mit zwei Ruten, eine auf Grund und eine zum Schleppen. Da wird sich dann halt mal zwischen gestellt, und geblinkert, das ging also gar nicht.Am ende hatte ich 9 Fische und war voll zufrieden. Zu der Anlage kann ich nur sagen, sehr gepflegt, sehr netter Betreiber, und tolle Fische.
Ich werde bestimmt noch mal wieder kommen , aber nicht wenn ein Feiertag ist, dann ist mir das da zu voll.
Alles in allem war es mal wieder schön hier, leider hatten wir mit dem Wetter etwas pech, aber naja. Allen die noch kommen, wünsch ich nen schönen Urlaub, und Troutscout ne sichere Heimfahrt.
Gruß Norgeguide#h


----------



## eyevissa (14. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Das liest sich ja doch noch besser als die zwischenzeitlichen Meldungen es vermuten ließen. Heut Nacht geht's los und ich hoffe auch, den einen oder anderen von euch vor Ort zu treffen. Klittens liegt in Wurfweite, da geht die nächsten Tage hoffentlich noch mehr... Danke allen für die Berichte und allen An- und Abreisenden wünsch ich eine staufreie, gut Fahrt!!!


----------



## seebaer1959 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> nu will ich auch noch mal meinen Senf loswerden.
> Die Woche Dänemark ist schon wieder um, wo ist die Zeit geblieben. Heute hab ich noch mal Gas gegeben...
> Alles in allem war es mal wieder schön hier, leider hatten wir mit dem Wetter etwas pech, aber naja. Allen die noch kommen, wünsch ich nen schönen Urlaub, und Troutscout ne sichere Heimfahrt.
> Gruß Norgeguide#h


Moin Norgeguide,
das hört sich ja gut an und macht Laune, doch noch mal raus zugehen. Mit dem Neid der anderen muss man eben rechnen, aber das hast Du ja gut gemeistert#6. Mit was für Köder hast Du denn geangelt? Was war am fängisten? Die Frage geht natürlich auch an die anderen Fischgenossen, die gerade hier vor Ort sind.
Grüße seebaer1959


----------



## troutscout (14. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ja kann ich nur bestätigen norgeguide...genau deswegen ist das board da. ich hoffe ihr seid gut heimgekommen und petri zu dem tollen fang gestern! es ist wohl so...willst du fisch musst du früh aufstehen und ggfs. etwas weiter fahren:cbeides im urlaub nicht so mein ding. aber da ist ja jeder selber bei. 
die anlagen sind voll....voll mit angelwilligen volk. ich hab einmal in klegod geangelt (null) ansonsten nur in klittens und immer nur 2 stunden nachmittags. erfolg war überschaubar, hab aber immer nett gequatscht (u. a. mit norgeguide). über techniken gefachsimpelt (mit dem spoon hab ich die erste gefangen, dann hatte ich eine perücke nach der anderen#q, neue nette besitzer in klittens mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt)...wie norgeguide schon sagte, du musst wetterfest sein, dann geht auch was. 

was in der regel funst ist auf grund gelegt mit auftreibenden power bait. ich hatte 50 - 70 cm vorfächer dran. bringt eigentlich immer fisch. ansonsten der klassiker von dknobb: schwimmender spiro, min. 2 m vorfach kleines blei 50 cm vor dem teig...langsam geschleppt. farben gehen alle.

so den letzten tag genießen soweit es das wetter zulässt und dann packen und das war's dann dies jahr mit hvide sande und dem ringköbbingfjord#h#halllen die noch hier sind eine schöne zeit noch, alle die noch kommen, eine gute und sichere heimfahrt! *tight lines* & glück auf meinol alias troutscout!


----------



## Norgeguide (14. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Zu Hause, zu Hause:c
was die Köder dort oben betrifft, ist die Sache mit dem Spiro ja schon gesagt worden. Grün, gelb und orange und mal mit schwarz als Kontrast drin, und laaaaangsam schleppen.
In Ness waren sehr viele mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.
Als Köder ist da ein Durchlaufblingker ( Trutta Flex) in Grün/Gelb und Grün/Rot in 6-8Gramm der Bringer. Es war auch an dem Tag das Dänische Zebco/Quantum Team vor Ort, die fischten alle so.
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## DKNoob (14. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Als Köder ist da ein Durchlaufblingker ( Trutta Flex) in Grün/Gelb und Grün/Rot in 6-8Gramm der Bringer. Es war auch an dem Tag das Dänische Zebco/Quantum Team vor Ort, die fischten alle so.
> Gruß
> Norgeguide#h



joo hatte ich ja ein paar seiten vorher schon drüber geschrieben über den trutta flex mit bild. bekommt man auch bei kott zu kaufen.aber solange sie auf schlepp und bait beissen.. alles supi.

ich fahre heute nacht los. freu mich schon wie bolle.#h


----------



## NorgeFan_27 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Nabend zusammen,

ich bin gerade aus dem (Familien-)Urlaub in Blavand zurück. Da ich zwei angelbegeisterte Jungs von 6+9 Jahren habe wollten wir natürlich auch mal unser Glück versuchen.
Mich alleine würde es eher Richtung Küste ziehen, für die Jungs aber ist ein Besuch am Forellensee ideal. Und es gibt ja auch wirklich schöne Anlagen in Dänemark.
Auf Grund der örtlichen Nähe hat es uns dieses Mal nach "Ho" verschlagen. Die Anlage wurde ja auch hier schön öfter mal erwähnt.

Die Anlage ist wirklich nett und sauber, gute Größe, wenig Müll. Gefangen haben wir in drei Stunden, jeder mit einer Rute, nix. 

Der See war wirklich sehr gut besucht. Als wir angekommen sind waren ca. 30 Angeler mit 50 Ruten am Start. Das wechselte dann im Laufe der Zeit. Gefangen haben nur die Angler, die schon früh morgens am Wasser waren.

Als ich dann nochmal im Raum für die Tageskarten war, viel mir eine Tafel auf. Hier hat der Betreiber für alle ersichtlich notiert was besetzt wurde. Es sind jeden Tag zwischen 12 und max. 20 Fische ins Wasser gekommen. Über das Prinzip von Put & Take - Anlagen kann man ja grundsätzlich geteilter Meinung sein. Aber 12 - 20 Fische pro Tag bei bestimmt der 5 - 10 fachen Anzahl an Anglern? Das Verhältnis scheint mir doch lächerlich zu sein. Mein Fazit: Nie wieder nach Ho.


----------



## anschmu (15. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



NorgeFan_27 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich bin gerade aus dem (Familien-)Urlaub in Blavand zurück. Da ich zwei angelbegeisterte Jungs von 6+9 Jahren habe wollten wir natürlich auch mal unser Glück versuchen.
> Mich alleine würde es eher Richtung Küste ziehen, für die Jungs aber ist ein Besuch am Forellensee ideal. Und es gibt ja auch wirklich schöne Anlagen in Dänemark.
> ...




Moin ist eigentlich egal wo du hinfährst , wird überall so gehandhabt . Mal fängt man mehr mal weniger . Der ganze Besatz wird äh nicht abgefischt , egal wieviel Besatz und wieviele Angler am Teich sitzen . 20 mal 800Gramm Forelle gleich 16 Kilo am Tag mal 7 sind 112Kilo die Woche , finde das ist schon ne ganze Menge .Muss ja auch bezahlt werden und verdienen muß der Betreiber ja auch . 
Kann auch Tage geben , da fängst du 5-10 Fische , dann ist alles wieder gut !
Hab dort auch mal geangelt und in 4 Stunden 12 Stück gefangen ! 
Hab auch schon an meinen Lieblingsteichen gesessen und nichts gefangen .
Ist zwar ärgerlich , aber so ist eben das Angeln .


----------



## strunz2 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Lieber Andreas, diese Quote geht nun überhaupt nicht und wird auch nicht so stimmen. Bei 30 Anglern am Wasser, das sind über den ganzen Tag ja noch
viel mehr  112 kg die Woche wäre ein Witz. In Loch wurden am donnerstag
400 kg gesetzt und morgen wieder 200 auch gestern 100 kg Großforellen
und mehr als 25 Angler gleichzeitig stehen da nicht.


----------



## anschmu (16. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Lieber Andreas, diese Quote geht nun überhaupt nicht und wird auch nicht so stimmen. Bei 30 Anglern am Wasser, das sind über den ganzen Tag ja noch
> viel mehr  112 kg die Woche wäre ein Witz. In Loch wurden am donnerstag
> 400 kg gesetzt und morgen wieder 200 auch gestern 100 kg Großforellen
> und mehr als 25 Angler gleichzeitig stehen da nicht.



Mit dem angepriesenen angeblichen Besatzzahlen bin ich in DK sehr vorsichtig geworden , alles was ich nicht sehe glaube ich nicht . Ne halbe Tonne Fisch muß auch bezahlt werden . 
Diese Erfahrung habe ich vor Jahren bei Palle beobachtet, der hat auch immer utopische Zahlen angeschrieben und was wir beim Besatz beobachtet haben war nicht mal annähernd das , was er besetzt hat. Teilweise nur Lug und Trug .
Am Oxriver -Kleiner Teich an der Halde- wird auch täglich  besetzt , was ich mit eigenen Auge gesehen habe . Dort stimmt die Gewichtsangabe auch nur annähernd . 
Wie gesagt wird äh nicht alles rausgefischt und es ist immer noch genug Fisch in den Teichen.
Und wenn man mal Schneider vom Teich geht , hat man meist die falsche Methode bzw. den falschen Köder benutzt .


----------



## seebaer1959 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Heute war ich in Klitten. 2 Stunden nichts, auch nicht bei den anderen Anglaern. Dann kamen Vater und Sohn, warfen die Angeln aus und hatten in kürzester Zeit zwei prächtige Forellen. Dann kam etwas später noch eine dazu. Ich bin dann nach 4 Std. als Schneider nach Hause gefahren. Anderen ging es ebenfalls so. So ist das nun mal am Put&Take. Reine Glückssache...
Grüße
seebaer1959


----------



## Benche (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



NorgeFan_27 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich bin gerade aus dem (Familien-)Urlaub in Blavand zurück. Da ich zwei angelbegeisterte Jungs von 6+9 Jahren habe wollten wir natürlich auch mal unser Glück versuchen.
> Mich alleine würde es eher Richtung Küste ziehen, für die Jungs aber ist ein Besuch am Forellensee ideal. Und es gibt ja auch wirklich schöne Anlagen in Dänemark.
> ...



Also meistens sind die Angaben nicht Anzahl der Fische sondern kg Zahl. Macht es bei deinem Fall nicht viel besser aber bei 12-20 könnten auch 40 Forellen gesetzt worden sein ;-)


----------



## strunz2 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



seebaer1959 schrieb:


> Heute war ich in Klitten. 2 Stunden nichts, auch nicht bei den anderen Anglaern. Dann kamen Vater und Sohn, warfen die Angeln aus und hatten in kürzester Zeit zwei prächtige Forellen. Dann kam etwas später noch eine dazu. Ich bin dann nach 4 Std. als Schneider nach Hause gefahren. Anderen ging es ebenfalls so. So ist das nun mal am Put&Take. Reine Glückssache...
> Grüße
> seebaer1959



Wenn ich das hier lese verschlägt es mir die Sprache.
entweder ihr könnt nicht angeln oder ihr sucht euch die falschen Anlagen aus. Ich habe mich diesbzgl. ja hier schon mehrfach geäußert. Die Anlagen entlang des Klit könnt ihr vergessen.
Ob Klittens, Klegod oder Sondervig alles  die selbe Sch....
Wir sind jetzt zu zweit 9 Tage hier und haben 96 Fische
gefangen. Ich habe heute Mittag die dritte 100 Liter Truhe 
vollgemacht. 70% der Fische sind filetiert.  Auch bei mir
waren zwei Schneider Turns dabei, dann gehts halt beim nächsten Mal besser. Im vergangenen Herbst hätt ichs ja verstanden, aber im Moment geht doch echt die Post ab.
Aber man sollte hier nicht nur reinlesen sondern auch mal
einen Rat befolgen. Ich habe mich zu allem, den Anlagen, den Methoden usw. mehrfach geäußert, aber wenn man nicht
bereit ist ein paar Kilometer zu fahren, dann muss man
halt die Beutelchen füllen und geht ohne Fisch nach Hause.
Ich möchte hier nicht den Oberlehrer spielen aber immer die
Schuld bei den Betreibern zu suchen finde ich einfach nicht mehr in Ordnung. Viele sind total bemüht und kämpfen um jeden
Kunden.

Zum Schluss noch eins: Stauning hat tatsächlich nachgelassen,
obwohl man immer noch seinen Fisch fängt: Gestern Morgen
6 in zwei Stunden.
Liebe Grüße von vor Ort
euer Strunz


----------



## seebaer1959 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier lese verschlägt es mir die Sprache.
> entweder ihr könnt nicht angeln oder ihr sucht euch die falschen Anlagen aus. Ich habe mich diesbzgl. ja hier schon mehrfach geäußert. Die Anlagen entlang des Klit könnt ihr vergessen.
> Ob Klittens, Klegod oder Sondervig alles  die selbe Sch....
> Wir sind jetzt zu zweit 9 Tage hier und haben 96 Fische
> ...


Moin Strunz,
ich muss doch mal antworten:
1. Wo fängst Du so viele Fische ( Baekmarksbro? Ness?). Mehr habe ich in Deinen Trötts nicht gelesen.
2. War mein Text nur ein Bericht. Wenn Du es besser weißt, gebe konkrete Tipps, damit auch wir es besser machen können. Das hilft dann allen hier Lesenden und das wäre recht konstruktiv.
Grüße
seeaer1959


----------



## ClasicII (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Mädels immer locker,hier gehts immer noch ums angeln und nicht um industrieellen fischfang.
Jeder so wie er will u.kann.
Sicherlich sind die pfüzen am klit mit vorsicht zu genießen.
Fakt ist aber es ist überall fisch drin und der muss nur gefangen werden.
Umgekehrt kann man genau so gut sagen....bzw.sich die frage stellen warum einiege "so weit"an irgend ein see fahren wo alle zwei drei tage fisch reingknüpelt wird.sind die dann zu doof an den anderen teichen was zu fangen?

Genau so ein Schwachsinn:
Der hat aber wenig eingesetzt,das wird bestimmt nix.

Oder der Evergreen..... Der hat die fische gefüttert,die beissen ********.

Zu 1.die frisch eingesetzten fische beissen nach dem einsetzen zu 85% nicht.

Zu 2. Fische fressen so lange was zu fressen da ist,egal wieviel die vorher gefressen haben.


Ich will mich da gar nicht von ausschliessen, wenn ich an fopu fahre will ich auch was fangen.


Ich kann euch nur ein tip geben..... Fliegenfischen.
Ich lass seit jahren schon mein ganzes forellengerødel zu hause u nehm nur noch meine fliegenrute mit.
Meistens reicht schon ein besuch in lodbjerg hede u ich hab mein forellen soll erfüllt oder auf einem sa. Wenn am teich kaum ein Angler ist, in klegod

"Zu zweit 9 tage 96 fische"
Warum zwischendurch nicht mal ein foto|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Also ich lese hier ja schon längere zeit mit aber diese quote bei deinem fachwissen ist ja eher untere durchschnitt.

Ich bin ab dem 20.5 oben,wer zu der zeit auch da ist bitte melden der mit mir mal los will.fotos werden hier zeitnah gepostet.


Dicke backen machen und hier zahlen in den raum werfen kann jeder.#c|bla:#h


----------



## strunz2 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



seebaer1959 schrieb:


> Moin Strunz,
> ich muss doch mal antworten:
> 1. Wo fängst Du so viele Fische ( Baekmarksbro? Ness?). Mehr habe ich in Deinen Trötts nicht gelesen.
> 2. War mein Text nur ein Bericht. Wenn Du es besser weißt, gebe konkrete Tipps, damit auch wir es besser machen können. Das hilft dann allen hier Lesenden und das wäre recht konstruktiv.
> ...



Ich habe dies alles mehrfach hier ausgeführt und keine Lust mehr mich ständig zu wiederholen. Schau in den Thread vom vergangenen Jahr (auch Osterzeit ab Seite 7) und du wirst all deine Fragen beantwortet finden.
Während ich schreibe meldet sich dann ja ein ganz Schlauer.
Classic was willst du?
industrielles Fischen oder Unterer Durchschnitt?
Weist doch gar nicht wo ich war und wie lange und womit.
Vielleicht auch mit der Fliege?
Ich wollte nur mal ne Lanze für so manchen reellen Betreiber brechen.
Und nochmal, mir geht es nicht um dicke Backe machen, schon gar nicht mit unterem Durchschnitt, deshalb habe ich auch überhaupt nichts geschrieben.
Eigentlich wollte ich erst zu Hause einen Bericht schreiben, aber dieses ständige Genörgel bzgl. den Betreibern geht mir irgendwann auf den S... .


----------



## eyevissa (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Sicher hat das Ganze mit Glück, Erfahrung und die richtige Wahl des Gewässers, der Methode usw. zu tun. Was bei wem richtig ist gibt das Forum ja super her. Ich war diese Woche u.a. vier mal am Klitten P&T (zugegeben auch aus Bequemlichkeit) und war mit drei Fängen zu der Zeit wohl auch eher gut bedient. Die meisten sind leer ausgegangen und Besatz hat niemand gesehen. Auch andere Boardies haben diese Woche die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Was mich verwundert ist dann die Werbung des Betreibers auf der Website: "In der Saison täglich Besatz". Ist nachts besetz worden??? 
Hab nun auch Stauning angesteuert und kann bestätigen, da geht immer was...


----------



## seebaer1959 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Ich habe dies alles mehrfach hier ausgeführt und keine Lust mehr mich ständig zu wiederholen. Schau in den Thread vom vergangenen Jahr (auch Osterzeit ab Seite 7) und du wirst all deine Fragen beantwortet finden.
> Während ich schreibe meldet sich dann ja ein ganz Schlauer.
> Classic was willst du?
> industrielles Fischen oder Unterer Durchschnitt?
> ...


Komisch, ich hatte doch die Ahnung, dass nichts konstruktives von Dir kommt. Keine Techniktipps und keine Örtlichkeiten. ClassikII hat es sehr gut beschrieben und ich kann ihm nur zustimmen. Schade, dass wir Freitag schon gen Heimat fahren. Sonst hätte ich Lust, mit der Rute und Fliege mal mein Glück mit ClassikII zu versuchen. Ich wünsche guten Fang, auch wenn es nur Lodbjerg Heede ist |supergri|supergri
Grüße
seebaer1959


----------



## eyevissa (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis für diejenigen vor Ort, die noch was ausprobieren wollen: Gefangen habe ich diese Woche hier auf Stand, auftreibend oder mit Pose/Pilot, 100-50(!) cm Tiefe und immer am Rand. Gelb, Orange, Schwarz und Weiss sind meine Teigfarben. Habe auch immer mal geschleppt, ultra langsam bis normal schnell, mit Pause und ohne, alle Farben, usw. Die wenigen Kontakte konnte ich nicht verwerten. Den "Nachbarn" am Teich ging es ziemlich ähnlich.... Vielleicht hilft es ja dem Einem oder Anderen noch...


----------



## strunz2 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



seebaer1959 schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hatte doch die Ahnung, dass nichts konstruktives von Dir kommt. Keine Techniktipps und keine Örtlichkeiten. ClassikII hat es sehr gut beschrieben und ich kann ihm nur zustimmen. Schade, dass wir Freitag schon gen Heimat fahren. Sonst hätte ich Lust, mit der Rute und Fliege mal mein Glück mit ClassikII zu versuchen. Ich wünsche guten Fang, auch wenn es nur Lodbjerg Heede ist |supergri|supergri
> Grüße
> seebaer1959



Schon interessant, ich soll schreiben und du bist dir zu schade in den 2016 Thread zu schauen. Aber jeder wie er mag!


----------



## DKNoob (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



ClasicII schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur ein tip geben..... Fliegenfischen.
> Ich lass seit jahren schon mein ganzes forellengerødel zu hause u nehm nur noch meine fliegenrute mit.
> Meistens reicht schon ein besuch in lodbjerg hede u ich hab mein forellen soll erfüllt oder auf einem sa. Wenn am teich kaum ein Angler ist, in klegod
> 
> ...



nunja lodbjerghede ist mittlerweile ein teich für fliegenfischer geworden.schön für denjenigen der  sich für die fliegenrute intressiert.hut ab meine rute ist es nicht und wird es auch nicht. ich bin der powerbait angler.desweiteren ist doch jedem selbst überlassen wie viele fische jeder mit nimmt.man zahlt dafür und wenn man fängt und die kapazitäten hat.. warum nicht. mache ich persöhnlich auch. zu den zahlen im raumwerfen und dicke backen machen ..muss ich strunz aber recht geben.. ich habe ihn hier oben getroffen .. und bilder über whats bekommen .. ich weiss wovon er redet.. . und zu klitttens ka ob der besetzt wird.war auch erst einmal da zum angeln.habe aber mit meheren leute geredet ..und sie es auch nicht wussten.


so morgen kriegt struuunz ne lehrstunde erteilt.:q:q


----------



## thorbs1887 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Geht es nicht beim angeln um soviel mehr als Fische fangen ?

Das nur mal so am Rande ...


----------



## DKNoob (18. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Geht es nicht beim angeln um soviel mehr als Fische fangen ?
> 
> Das nur mal so am Rande ...



also ich geh zum angeln um fische zu fangen.. wenn ich nicht deswegen angeln gehen würde.. hätte ich ein anderes hobby.

klar nette gespräche führen austauschen von anglerlatain und so weiter.. aber in erster linie ist man jäger und sammler.


----------



## Naish82 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Geht es nicht beim angeln um soviel mehr als Fische fangen ?
> 
> Das nur mal so am Rande ...




Vor allem wohl nicht am Forellenpuff... 

Wenn ich z.B. mit nem Kumpel zusammen los ziehe und wir mit dem Boot den Hechten nachstellen haben wir auch nen tollen Tag, sollte mal nix beißen.
Aber an nem kunstteich ohne jegliches Flair, unter Massen von anderen Anglern wo ich nach Stundentarif abrechnen muss?
Nee, da müsste dann auch was bei rumkommen, sonst nervt das ziemlich...


----------



## troutscout (19. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

erstmal Strunz2 Petri zu deinen tollen fängen!#hmachen schon ein bisschen neidisch, wobei ich nicht wüsste, wie ich den ganzen fisch nach hause bekommen sollte;+ während meiner zeit da oben wäre ich vlt. für den einen oder anderen tip dankbar gewesen, wobei es vermutlich bei den von mir angesteuerten fopus auf dem klit auch nichts geholfen hätte #c aber vlt. dem einen oder anderen...

 ich hatte es schon mal geschrieben, willst du eine höhere Quote haben, musst du halt fahren z. b. nach ness, tauning oder ox. das heisst ja nicht, dass du eine fanggarantie bekommst so wie strunz schon schrieb. ist aber im Urlaub nicht so mein ding, bin auch der bequemliche, deswegen fang ich vermutlich auch deutlich weniger. aber ich bin auf einer anlage, die ich in Deutschland so nicht habe. und das macht dann schon spaß, aber das ist halt meine sicht der dinge. 

 das mit dem besatz ist ja auch so eine Sache....das kannste glauben oder halt nicht....zu den Methoden haben die anderen ja schon was gesagt...stand pose o. auftreibend sind/waren die bringer. 

 also liegt es an dem angler selbst was er macht....ich für meinen fall habe ein paar nette stunden am Teich trotz wetter gehabt und gut ist. den einen oder anderen fisch konnte ich überreden, war schon mal mehr, kann es aber nicht ändern...

 so jungs nu "cool down" viele dicke fische euch da oben & tight lines#h


----------



## DKNoob (23. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

jo diesmal ein kurzer bericht über argab 

gibt es nix zu berichten.

oxriver

kaum platz gewesen .

lochnees 

da lief ein bissel auf schlepp die meisten wurden auf stand gefangen was nicht so meine angellei ist . habe knapp 20 trotzdem gefangen. aber war schwerst arbeit. 

 mein fazit. ich fahre nicht mehr im april zuuuuuuu kalt. sorry das ich nicht mehr schreiben kann gibt leider nicht mehr zu berichten .ich hätte gerne mehr geschrieben alles andere wurde ja schon ausführlich hier beschrieben... und zum struuuunz ist ein sehr angenehmer angelpartner der ahnung von der materie hat.  war nett mit ihnen herr oberlehrer  *scherz*


----------



## Norweger2000 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Danke für Dein Bericht, meinst Du das Oxriver zu voll gewesen ist ?


----------



## strunz2 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Nach 14 Tagen auch von mir wie besprochen Bericht:

Teilweise heftiger und in der zweiten Woche wechselnder Wind sowie
ständig wechselndes Wetter machten das Angeln nicht gerade einfach.
Dennoch mehr als 100 Trutten verhaftet.
Es gab einige gute Tage aber auch viele an denen wenig bis nichts ging.
Keinen Fisch auf Stand gefangen, alle geschleppt, in der Regel unter
der Oberfläche. Power Bait schwarz weiß, am letzten Tag gelb-schwarz.
Schwebender Spiro, Vorfach 2 Mtr.

Stauning hat stark nachgelassen, es wird jetzt unregelmäßig besetzt,
und sich auch sonst weniger gekümmert.
Oxriver, ein zweistündiger Versuch 2 Trutten, über Ostern völlig überlaufen!
Pilgaard: 3 Stunden eine Trutte: war katastrophal besetzt. Dafür waren wir
alleine am Wasser, war auch mal ganz nett!
Wer auch kleinere Forellen mag (600 - 1000 gr.)
sollte einmal Bovling anfahren. vier Stunden 21 Trutten! es sind auch größere bis 2 kg dabei. Vorher bei Facebook Besatz anschauen. 4 Std. für
100 Kronen.
Baeckmarksbro: 3 Stunden 7 Stück aber alle weißfleischig, kann ich nicht
brauchen.

Ansonsten Loch Nees: Wenn man die Fische gefunden hatte, hats gerappelt:
ist mir aber nicht immer gelungen! Von Schneider bis zweistellig war alles dabei. Größter Fisch: 6 kg. Und Andreas hier stimmen die Besatzangaben,
konnte mich selbst überzeugen. Auch Größe und Qualität der Fische ist top!
Dazu noch ne Anmerkung, habe lange mit der Besitzerin gesprochen, die Fische kosten momentan 35 Kronen das Kilo, Großforellen 45 Kronen.
Also, du buchst 4 Stunden für 150 Tacken, wenn der Betreiber die Hälfte
in Besatz investiert, darfst eine Trutte von 2 Kilo fangen, dann ist der
Durchschnitt erfüllt. Vor 10 Jahren zahlte Tage, der Eigner von Stauning,
noch 25 Kronen fürs Kilo, da kostete die Karte 100 für 4 Std.
Also bitte, nicht immer meckern, erst mal nachdenken.

Ja und dann hatte ich viel Spaß mit Heiko, auch wenn die letzten Tage
vom Ergebnis nicht immer top waren. Freue mich schon auf das nächste
Treffen vor Ort. Nun Heiko ist ja noch mehrfach oben und dann wirds auch gute Tage geben. Und dann gibts bestimmt auch wieder Lehrstunden, hihi.
Hat Super Spaß gemacht mit dir!!!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (23. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Danke  Struuunnzz... Noch 2 Monate.....  ber 35-45DKK  Pro Kg ist happig bei der Abnahme an Tieren... Aber man darf hier nicht vergessen das es Lebewesen sind... und der Züchter auch leben  will und eine 6Kg Trutte nicht von heut auf morgen wächst... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## strunz2 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ja, aber wie die Eignerin ausführte gehen viel mehr Fische in den Export
nach Deutschland. Da sind die Preise über die Mengen günstiger, wenn die Züchter einen 20 Tonner beladen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (23. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

DK Forellen  der Exportschlager

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aborre (23. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo zusammen,

nach knapp zwei Jahren stillem Mitlesen möchte ich mich nun doch endlich auch mal outen und etwas Senf zu diesem Thread dazugeben.
Zunächst einmal herzlichen Dank an Strunz2 für den versprochenen Bericht trotz etwas "verbalem Gegenwind" in den letzten Tagen. Vielleicht spielt bei dem einen oder anderem Posting auch ein wenig Neid mit...??? Wer weiß...
Ich werde am kommenden WE Richtung Sondervig durchstarten und für 14 Tage zusammen mit meinem Erzeuger u.a. die örtlichen FoPus unsicher machen. Selbstverständlich werden wir auch versuchen fleißig Wasserstandsmeldungen abzugeben, wie es mit den Trutten so läuft. Falls noch jemand um die Zeit vor Ort ist, gerne melden - zusammen angelt es sich meistens noch besser (und erfolgreicher) oder man kann sich zumindest absprechen . Wir werden jedenfalls erst einmal die Tipps von Strunz2 wahrzunehmen und dann mal sehen was so geht. Das Wetter soll ja langsam etwas besser werden.

Gruß und Petri

Aborre#h


----------



## sCoPeXx (23. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hi Aborre Herzlich Willkommen hier im Thread freue mich schon auf Berichte 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mark-->HH (24. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin, auch noch kurzes Statement von mir:
ich war letzte Woche oben und habe jeden Tag für 2h vormittags einen der Teiche Klegod oder Söndervig angefahren. Einmal war ich in Stauning für 3h. nachmittags.
Länger oder weiter kann/möchte ich nicht gehen, da es ja auch Familienurlaub ist und ich mich nicht zu lange verdünnisieren wollte.
Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen: in Klegod und Söndervig war es schwer, maximal ein, zwei Bisse in der Zeit und entweder extremst langsam geschleppt oder auf Stand. Die Kollegen, die ich sehen konnte, hatten auch nicht mehr als ich (meist 0-3 Fische). In Stauning war ich am letzten Dienstag und habe nach einem Platzwechsel nach einer Stunde 6 Fische am Stück verhaftet. Ein Kollege hatte in der gleichen Zeit über 10, der Rest 0.

Zu den Vorrednern, die konstruktive Kritik wollten: 
1. Ich habe meine Forellen mit Powerbait spring green/und der original garlic Farbe gefange (dieses blasse Grün) oder mit mit blau/garlic Farbe. Alle auf schwimmenden Spiro und Pilotkugel ca 60-80 cm tief. Ich habe auch anderes versucht (Spiroschleppen, Tremarella, Spinnfischen), aber das war für mich aber eindeutig das Mittel der Wahl.

2. feiner fischen! Gerade in DK am Puff sieht man immer wieder Leute, die z.B. ihr Meeres-/Hechtgeschirr einsetzen und (logischerweise) nichts/kaum fangen. Meine Schnur hat 0.18-0.20, ich habe dieses Mal nicht eine abgerissen und brauche auch keine 2 Stunden für den Drill.

3. In Stauning standen die Fische an dem Tag in der Ecke mit dem Fahnenmast, alles andere war scheint's Wasserwüste. Am Klit rotierten die Schwärme an der Kante entlang. Wenn es drei Leute weiter gerappelt hat, ging es kurz danach auch bei mir los.

Ich hatte am Ende der Woche 12 Forellen, alle um die 2,5-4 kg und zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Mehr kann es natürlich gerne immer sein... :q


----------



## Emil66 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Loch ness  wollen wir auch mal anfahren aber so wie Strunz schreibt ist wohl nicht ganz einfach zu befischen kann mir jemand Tipps für gute stellen am See sagen das wäre nett bin ja Anfänger funktioniert es an dem See auch mit der Wind Regelung immer da fischen wo der Wind drauf steht danke jetzt schon mal...


----------



## DKNoob (24. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Loch ness  wollen wir auch mal anfahren aber so wie Strunz schreibt ist wohl nicht ganz einfach zu befischen kann mir jemand Tipps für gute stellen am See sagen das wäre nett bin ja Anfänger funktioniert es an dem See auch mit der Wind Regelung immer da fischen wo der Wind drauf steht danke jetzt schon mal...


 du musst dort den fisch suchen  ganz oben links ist eine gute stelle in der bucht. am tipi oder gegenüber vom tipi. aber wie gesagt am besten suchen gehen.nimm dir ne hütte lass deine brocken da und lauf los so gross ist der teich nicht.


----------



## strunz2 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Der Gedanke mit dem Wind ist so schlecht nicht!!!


----------



## DKNoob (24. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Der Gedanke mit dem Wind ist so schlecht nicht!!!


jo  hast aber auch zu lange in der ecke geoxt :q:q:q
ich würde sagen relativ. wo du im wind gestanden hast  habe ich vorm tipi gefangen.. da ging im wind nur ne grosse hehehehe


----------



## strunz2 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> jo  hast aber auch zu lange in der ecke geoxt :q:q:q
> ich würde sagen relativ. wo du im wind gestanden hast  habe ich vorm tipi gefangen.. da ging im wind nur ne grosse hehehehe



Ja an dem Tag wars anders, da hatte der Wind auch mehrfach gedreht und wenn man gut gefangen hat versucht man es
natürlich zunächst wieder. Glaube aber immer noch, dass bei
stetigem Wind die Theorie viel Wahres birgt. Wenn es nicht geht
muss man halt was ändern.


----------



## Emil66 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Danke für die Tipps wer ist tipi


----------



## anschmu (25. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps wer ist tipi



Tipi sind die Indianerzelte am Teich !


----------



## DKNoob (25. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

durchs tor am haupteingang neben dem hälterbecken.


----------



## abax (27. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ich bin vom 12.5 14Tage in Sondervig im Urlaub. Heringe und P&T steht auf dem Plan. Ist jemand zum Zeitpunkt ebenfalls hier? Vll kann man zusammen losziehen?


----------



## troutscout (29. April 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Nach 14 Tagen auch von mir wie besprochen Bericht:
> 
> ...



wollte nur mal eben ein fettes Danke für den decidierten Bericht abgeben#6 top! das sind die berichte wo der amateur mal ein bissi wissen vom profi absaugen kann! VG!


----------



## anschmu (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Was ist denn schon wieder mit der webcam in Hvidesande . Fällt in letzter Zeit sehr häufig aus !


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Scheint ein allgemeines webcam Problem zu sein. Die in spodsbjerg, lange Land, steht auch noch auf 11.23uhr.......


----------



## DKNoob (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



anschmu schrieb:


> Was ist denn schon wieder mit der webcam in Hvidesande . Fällt in letzter Zeit sehr häufig aus !



ihr sollt nicht nur kucken  sondern auch hinfahren. ist ja als wenn ich im puff fahre  und nur kucke :q:q:q:q

*scherz*


----------



## strunz2 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Wer gerade oben ist, sollte Morgen nach Loch fahren!!!!
heute 250 kg Großsaiblinge eingesetzt


----------



## DKNoob (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Wer gerade oben ist, sollte Morgen nach Loch fahren!!!!
> heute 250 kg Großsaiblinge eingesetzt



auch goldforellen wurden besetzt.:vik:


----------



## strunz2 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Und die fangen jetzt andere! :c:c:c


----------



## Aborre (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Heute das erste Mal losgewesen. 
7 schöne Trutten durften mit nach hause, 3 haben kurz angefasst und sich wieder verabschiedet.
War ein sehr kurzweiliges Angeln mit hohem Spaßfaktor und kampfstarken Fischen. Vielen Dank auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal für die guten Tips von struunz.
Bei den derzeitigen Wetterbedinungen lässt sich festhalten:
- Der frühe Vogel fängt den Fisch
- Wer nichts tut, fängt auch (so gut wie) nichts. 

PS: Es wurde berichtet, dass es in Loch Nees heute wie beim Heringsangeln zuging. Wers mag sich mit dem Nachbarn 5 m Platz zu teilen, sollte da unbedingt vorbeifahren... Gefangen wurde aber wohl ganz gut.


----------



## strunz2 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hi Aborre,
wo warst du denn?
Habe mir gerade Bilder angeschaut, so schlimm wars in Loch nicht!!


----------



## Aborre (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Heute nochmal losgewesen.

Gleicher Puff, gleiche Zeit, gleiches Wetter und gleicher Köder, aber 3 Stunden nicht ein Zupfer;+;+;+.
Letzendlich sind es noch 3 schöne Trutten geworden, war aber ganz schön zäh. Gut funktionieren kleine Blinker.
Mein alter Herr konnte dieses Mal auch 3 Stück verhaften (ein Glück, der Urlaub ist gerettet).

Beim nächsten Mal werden wir wohl einen anderen Puff versuchen, das Kraut wächst hier ganz schön schnell und macht das Spinfischen nicht einfacher.
Heute galt also:
- Der späte Vogel fing den Fisch.
- Ausdauer und Vertrauen in die eigenen Fertigkeiten machen sich meist doch noch bezahlt.

Ach ja, wir waren in Bovling.


----------



## strunz2 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Leg einmal die Spinnrute beiseite und versuchs mit Power Bait!
Wenn es dann doch die Spinnrute sein muss, versuch mal nen Trutta Flex in grün gelb oder gelb bzw. weiß schwarz


----------



## Aborre (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Spinnrute muss sicher nicht sein, ich bin eigentlich erst in diesem Jahr damit angefangen die Teichforellen so zu beangeln. Davor 25 (!) Jahre lange fast ausschließlich PB...
Mit PB habe ich aus alter Gewohnheit auch beide Male angefangen und auch eine schöne F. damit verhaftet. Allerdings war dann Funkstille und dann hat es mit dem Blinker besser geklappt, zumindest am Dienstag.
Die richtigen Modelle habe ich schon, denke ich.
Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal zufälig hier zum Fachsimpeln, ich bin kommende Woche noch und im Oktober wieder oben.


----------



## strunz2 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Die von mir angeführten Modelle werden von den Einheimischen gefischt!!!!
Im Zweifel bekommst du die, allerdings für teures Geld, in Hvide Sande.
Wenn du im Oktober oben bist kann das was werden. Werde, falls
gesund, wahrscheinlich ab 21.10 vor Ort sein.


----------



## benzy (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Leg einmal die Spinnrute beiseite und versuchs mit Power Bait!
> Wenn es dann doch die Spinnrute sein muss, versuch mal nen Trutta Flex in grün gelb oder gelb bzw. weiß schwarz



Hallo,

mal nee Frage zum Thema Trutta Flex und die dänischen Put & Take Seen-welche Größe bzw. Gewichte fischt ihr da von den Trutta Flex- 8g,10g oder 12g?


----------



## strunz2 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

6 oder 8 gramm


----------



## benzy (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> 6 oder 8 gramm



mit 6g wird es in deutschen Onlineshops ja schon eng! Also noch 107 Tage warten und dann vor Ort kaufen!


----------



## DKNoob (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



benzy schrieb:


> mit 6g wird es in deutschen Onlineshops ja schon eng! Also noch 107 Tage warten und dann vor Ort kaufen!




 naja würde sagen googel dir einen da findest auch 6 gramm trutta flex blinker#h#h

nur ob da die gängigen farben dabei sind lassen wir mal hingestellt . ich denke die variieren auch .


----------



## Aborre (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Schade, bin schon eine Woche eher vor Ort...

Ich habe übrigens 2.5 - 3.5g Modelle gefischt in sw/ge oder rt/sw.
Sehr hoher Fun-Faktor mit ´ner 10g Rute am 20-er Vorfach (und bis jetzt nicht ein Abriss bis zu 2,0 kg Trutten).


----------



## strunz2 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

bekomme erst am 21. Ferien! Immer das gleiche, wer fährt schon in den 
Ferien wenn er nicht muss. Ich muss!!!!   Sch.....
Die ganz Großen wirst du glaube ich in Bovling nicht finden. Da hatten wir
übrigens am Gründonnerstag in 4 Std. 21!
Gönn dir mal Loch, da kann eigentlich jetzt nicht mehr Betrieb sein als
über die Ostertage und da war für jeden genügend Platz!
Und dann ganz fein, und dann .............. Adrenalin
Ha.  Meist nehm ich ne WinklePicker!!
So viel Petri euch noch!!!!


----------



## strunz2 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



benzy schrieb:


> mit 6g wird es in deutschen Onlineshops ja schon eng! Also noch 107 Tage warten und dann vor Ort kaufen!



www.angelsportbilliger.de    !!!!


----------



## Aborre (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So, heute sind wir dann doch mal zum Loch gefahren. 
Von der Sache her tatsächlich ein schöner See, eine saubere Anlage und super Fischqualität in guten Größen mit sehr guter Besatzmenge.
ABER: Mein Ding ist es trotzdem nicht. Angler über Angler und dementsprechend viele Tüdler zwischen Grund- und Spinnanglern, die willkürlich um den Teich wandern und in jeder sich bietenden Lücke meist ohne Nachfrage Ihre Spinner/Blinker baden.
Nicht falsch verstehen: Wer DIE kapitale Forelle fangen will und wem ein "bischen" Trubel am Wasser nichts ausmacht, der ist hier sicher richtig aufgehoben. Und wenn man einmal den Bogen raus hat, dann rappelt es auch. Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber etwas mehr die Ruhe beim Angeln und die Möglichkeit, mal die Stelle zu wechseln ohne den anderen auf die Füße zu treten. 

PS: Ich hatte zwei schöne fette Saiblinge, war also nicht unzufrieden mit der Ausbeute. Allgemein wurde nicht überragend gefangen (ca. 5-6 Fische einiger weniger Angler war am Vormittag top).


----------



## abax (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin, gestern sind wir in Sondervig angekommen und ich musste schnell mal für 2h zum P&T. Viel Wind und Regen. Zum Schluss konnte ich 5 Stück mitnehmen, alle mit Teig geschleppt.


----------



## abax (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Heute wieder für 2h in Sondervig gewesen. Der Wind hat gedreht und abgenommen. Forellen wollten heute nur auf Stand. Mit schleppen egal was keinen anfasser gehabt.


----------



## Aborre (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hier ein kleiner Abschlussbericht unserer Forellensee-Tour.
Am letzten Donnerstag bei bestem Wetter zweimal losgewesen. Morgens 4 Stunden Lodbjerg Hede. Ergebnis zu zweit 10 schöne Trutten an den beiden gegenüberliegenden Ecken des Sees. Dazu noch ein paar Aussteiger und Bisse. Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht mit feinem Geschirr und die Erkenntnis, dass man muss nicht immer 100km fahren muss um Erfolg zu haben. Allerdings war hier auch ne´ Menge los mit ca. 15 Anglern.

Abends dann testweise 3 Stunden nach Pilgaard gefahren (kannten wir von vor ca. 13 Jahren noch...). Hier war die Windecke vielversprechend, was sich durch viel Bewegung im Wasser andeutete. Tatsächlich ging es sofort los und wir konnten 5 Trutten erbeuten und noch einige Aussteiger und Anfasser verzeichnen. Besatz war also ganz gut mit sehr kampfstarken Fischen. 
@ Strunz: Vielleicht warst du einfach zu früh im Jahr da?
Besonders hervorzuheben war auch die Ruhe, wir waren die einzigen am Teich. 

Zusammenfassend war es für unsere Verhältnisse eine sehr erfolgreiche Tour (30 Trutten), die im Oktober fortgesetzt wird.
Auffällig war, dass an allen Teichen fast ausschließlich deutsch gesprochen wurde. Die Dänen müssen sich fast wie Aliens vorkommen...
Leider gibt es unter den (deutschen) Anglern sehr viele schwarze Schafe, die entweder eine Rute bezahlen und mit zweien angeln oder die die Zeit gnadenlos überziehen#q.
Mal sehen, wie lange sich die Betreiber das noch ansehen ohne zu reagieren...  (wenn, dann wahrscheinlich mit weiteren Preiserhöhungen...|uhoh.

Petri Heil
Aborre


----------



## strunz2 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

wie ich schon sagte! In Pilgaard muss man einfach auch Glück mit dem Besatz haben. Die Anlage ist wenig frequentiert und darum der Besatz sehr unregelmäßig. Es liegt nicht an der Jahreszeit, denn im vergangenen Jahr haben wir im März gut gefangen.
Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich Lodbjerg Hede wieder positiv entwickelt.
Auch wir wollten eigentlich mal wieder einen Versuch starten, aber der
Starkwind im April ließ dies einfach nicht zu. Die Bedingungen waren
schon bei den weniger Wind anfälligen Teichen extrem.
Na ja aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Freu mich, dass ihr erfolgreich 
wart.


----------



## Norweger2000 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Waren heute in bzw. am Oxriver:
- 4 std mit 4 Leuten 2 Fische
- bei uns saßen insgesamt 14 Angler und es ging kaum was.
- lag wahrscheinlich am Wetter, Sonne und kein Wind


----------



## anschmu (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So am Samstag gehts los , endlich wieder eine Woche Hvidesande . Werden mal ein bischen Hering und Forelle überlisten . Berichte folgen !


----------



## Norweger2000 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

War heute morgen nochmals los. Von 05:00 bis8:00.
Ca 20 Angler.
Beissphase war recht kurz, Fische wurden vereinzelt gefangen....|kopfkrat


----------



## thorbs1887 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin,
Wir waren letzte Woche vor Ort.
Brandung, viele kleine und ein paar zum mitnehmen.
Hering, war da zumindestens als wir vor Ort waren. Gab schnell in einer Stunde 100stk
Reich fuer Freunde und Familie 
Forellen gingen zu 80% morgens von 06-08h. 
In der daemmerung lief es bei uns deutlich schlechter.


----------



## anschmu (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin, sind seit Samstag mit drei Mann vorort .
Gestern schon mal No angetestet , mit neun Forellen, in 4 Stunden, schon die ersten Trutten verhaftet . Einige von Grund Aufwärts und einige auf Sbiro gefangen . Powerbait giftgrün läuft am besten . Habe auch wieder mit meiner alten Methode Sbiro 2 Meter Vorfach und gelber Kunstmade Erfolg gehabt . Wenn nichts läuft immer fängig . 
Heute noch mal No angefahren , mit mäßigem Erfolg von nur 3 Trutten in 4 Stunden . War auch 10 Grad kälter als am Samstag . 
Morgen früh gehts nach Bjerrely , der See ist einmal Pflicht im Jahr zum Forellenangeln in Dänemark . für mich einer der schönsten und gepflegtesten Seen in ganz Dänemark .


----------



## strunz2 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Mit Bjerrely hast du recht. Wo warst du in No. Ich nehme an Stampevej 8?


----------



## anschmu (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Mit Bjerrely hast du recht. Wo warst du in No. Ich nehme an Stampevej 8?



Ja.  Oxriver fahre ich nicht an ist mir zu künstlich


----------



## anschmu (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So , heute morgen waren wir in Bjerrely . Lohnt sich bald nicht mehr zum angeln . Er setzt nur noch Portionsforellen aus . Bekomme ich bei Netto in Deutschland 2er Packung für 2.99€ billiger .
Waren 9 Angler vorort . In der Zeit von 7h bis 11h insgesamt 11 Forellen. Magere Ausbeute !
Ein Angler hat sich bei ihm eine Wohnung genommen und in der letzten Woche insgesamz 10 Stück gefangen . Hat geschimpft wie ein Rohrspatz .
Der Besitzer verdient sein Geld in erster Linie mit der Vermietung seines Veranstaltungsraumes und setz nur noch sogenannte Ökoforellen aus , was immer das auch bedeutet .
Werde den Teich Ende August noch ein-zweimal anfahren und wenn dann nichts läuft nur noch mal zum Schauen !
Morgen oder übermorgen früh werden wir mal Baekmarksbro anfahren . dort sind die letzten 5 Tage laut Facebookseite 150 Kg Fisch ausgesetzt worden , wollte ich schon die letzten Jahre beangeln , blieb aber immer bei der Idee . Diese Woche werden wir es mal in Angriff nehmen . 
Heute Abend gegen 19h werden wir mal 2 Stunden in Kloster angeln ,allemal besser als vorm Fernseher sitzen .


----------



## strunz2 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo Andreas,
dass ist aber doch in Bjerrely schon seit Jahren so!
Sehr viele kleine!!
Baekmarksbro ist immer eine Reise wert. Dort sind aber auch viele kleine
dazwischen und im April waren die Fische weißfleischig!
Hätte da noch Bovling als Tip für dich, liegt ganz in der Nähe!!!
Was verstehst du unter Kloster?????


----------



## anschmu (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Den Teich hinterm Golfplatz


----------



## Naish82 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Wo ist denn in kloster ein Golfplatz? Meinst du holmsland klit Golf?
Dass wäre dann ja der Teich in Lodbjerg Hede...?!


----------



## anschmu (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn in kloster ein Golfplatz? Meinst du holmsland klit Golf?
> Dass wäre dann ja der Teich in Lodbjerg Hede...?!




Jow nennt sich Lodbjerg Hede . Ist Hinter Sondervig rechts rein Richtung Kloster !


----------



## strunz2 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hast du denn gefangen in Lodbjerg Hede?


----------



## anschmu (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hast du denn gefangen in Lodbjerg Hede?



Nein ein Abriss und einen Aussteiger , war auch nur 2 Stunden mal ausprobieren . War aber ganz gut besucht . 1o Angler und es wurden 9 Stück gefangen in den 2 Stunden . 
Wenn man in Sondervig wohnt ne schöne Option für die Abendstunden .


----------



## Bking1340 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hey Boardies,
Wir werden samstag einschlagen in bjerregard. Was ist denn so der see von dort aus der sich am besten empfielt? Also außer klegod! Mein neffe kommt übers we mit und ich will mit dem ne runde angeln!


----------



## DKNoob (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ich würd argab mal antesten soll gut besetzt werden zur zeit. ich schlage nächsten samstag auf.ab dem 10.6 gg


----------



## Bking1340 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Du meinst damit klittens put and take oder? Ich weiß nicht da waren wir letztes jahr und hatten 2 gefangen und die haben sowas von modrig geschmeckt ds war eckelhaft  woher weißt du das sie gut besetztens


----------



## DKNoob (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

jo klittens ist gemeint. hatte bekannte letzte woche vor ort.oder du bekommst news auf facebook.sind neue besitzer ,die wollen ja auch gerne das angler kommen.


----------



## strunz2 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo Andreas,
warst du in Baekmarksbro?


----------



## anschmu (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Bking1340 schrieb:


> Du meinst damit klittens put and take oder? Ich weiß nicht da waren wir letztes jahr und hatten 2 gefangen und die haben sowas von modrig geschmeckt ds war eckelhaft  woher weißt du das sie gut besetztens



Wie sollten die auch anders schmecken bei einem 1,50m tiefen künstlichem Loch !


----------



## anschmu (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> warst du in Baekmarksbro?


War nur Dienstag Nachmittag mal schauen . Wollte Mittwoch hinfahren , haben uns aber wegen des starken Windes für No entschieden . Werde aber im August dort mal aufshlagen . bovling hab ich mir auch mal angesehen , ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding . Da bleibe ich ich doch bei No und Bjerrely . 
Die Woche war sowieso sehr durchwachsen , Forellen haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen . Konnten dann noch ein paar durch sinkenden Sbiro überlisten . Honigwurm war diese Woche dann doch nicht so der Hit. War mehr Powerbait in allen Farben angesagt . 
Lodberghede ist noch mal eine Option für die frühen Abendstunden , wenn man in der Nähe wohnt .


----------



## DKNoob (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



anschmu schrieb:


> Wie sollten die auch anders schmecken bei einem 1,50m tiefen künstlichem Loch !



1,50M sorry  hast du da überhaupt schon einmal geangelt??1,50 m ist sondervig ..argabb ist schon bissel tiefer. und künstlich angelegt ist oxriver auch.. egal ob oben am waldrand oder die grosse anlage.. liegt halt nur im waldgebiet.aber darüber muss man nicht philosophieren ... hauptsache die fische beissen. gg wenn ich da bin.. #h#h


----------



## Bking1340 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Werde heute abend mein glück in klittens versuchen!


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

wir drücken dir die Daumen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## anschmu (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> 1,50M sorry  hast du da überhaupt schon einmal geangelt??1,50 m ist sondervig ..argabb ist schon bissel tiefer. und künstlich angelegt ist oxriver auch.. egal ob oben am waldrand oder die grosse anlage.. liegt halt nur im waldgebiet.aber darüber muss man nicht philosophieren ... hauptsache die fische beissen. gg wenn ich da bin.. #h#h



Na dannn sinds 1,80 #h . beangelt habe ich schon fast alle Teiche in den letzten 25 Jahren mal . Nur Oxriver noch nie und das wird wohl auch nicht passieren#h


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Wer nicht will der hat schon   wenn nicht soviel los wäre und die Sanitäreinrichtungen besser gepflegt wären die schönste Anlage die ich befischt habe... Aber da gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander und das ist auch gut so... in 14 Tagen bin ich schon oben... bin heiss wie Frittenfett...  Muss mir mal solagsam mal Gedanken machen was ich alles mitnehme.... Hab mir auch noch ne neue Shimano Trout Rute gegönnt 4m 3-10g 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Wer nicht will der hat schon   wenn nicht soviel los wäre und die Sanitäreinrichtungen besser gepflegt wären die schönste Anlage die ich befischt habe... Aber da gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander und das ist auch gut so... in 14 Tagen bin ich schon oben... bin heiss wie Frittenfett...  Muss mir mal solagsam mal Gedanken machen was ich alles mitnehme.... Hab mir auch noch ne neue Shimano Trout Rute gegönnt 4m 3-10g
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



toiletten sind renoviert worden .. 

johoo ich nur noch 1 woche#h ich teste mal vor dir an.


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Echt Heiko... war mir jetzt gar nicht mehr bewusst.... ich meine die letzten waren ok... kein Vergleich mit der Bruchbude von einst 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Echt Heiko... war mir jetzt gar nicht mehr bewusst.... ich meine die letzten waren ok... kein Vergleich mit der Bruchbude von einst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



schau auf den ihrer fb seite .. ist kurz vor ostern oder nach ostern fertig geworden.#h


----------



## strunz2 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo Andreas,
das verstehe ich nun überhaupt nicht. Was Klittens angeht kann ich ja noch 
nachvollziehen, aber Bovling? Sind zwei reine Naturteiche, genau wie
Baekmarksbro und sollten genau deinem Raster entsprechen. Bist du sicher,
dass du dir die richtige Anlage angesehen hast?


----------



## Sparky1337 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin,


War mal  in Lodbjerg sieht ziemlich verkrautete aus !

Wo bekommt man den seine fische?

Irgendwie sa alles nicht so toll aus...


Gruß


----------



## anschmu (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> das verstehe ich nun überhaupt nicht. Was Klittens angeht kann ich ja noch
> nachvollziehen, aber Bovling? Sind zwei reine Naturteiche, genau wie
> Baekmarksbro und sollten genau deinem Raster entsprechen. Bist du sicher,
> dass du dir die richtige Anlage angesehen hast?



Baekmarksbro ist ok , war nur den Tag zu windig ,als ich ihn anfahren wollte . Werde ich im August angehen .
In Bovling gibt es ja wohl nur die eine Anlage vorm Kindergarten rechts rein , laut Navi . Hat mir nicht so zugesagt , werde ich aber im August auch mal beangeln .


----------



## strunz2 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Jetzt frag ich mich warum! Mehr Naturteich geht überhaupt nicht!!!


----------



## DKNoob (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

naturbelassen oder nicht ..sind eh alles ausgebaggerte tümpel.egal solange  es von erfolgt gekrönt ist... 3 tage noch gg


----------



## anschmu (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> naturbelassen oder nicht ..sind eh alles ausgebaggerte tümpel.egal solange  es von erfolgt gekrönt ist... 3 tage noch gg



Ich schätze mal das du nur die Teichanlagen zwischen Nymindegab und Sondervig meinst ! SOnst gibt es viele Naturseen um den Fjord , die nicht ausgebaggert sind !


----------



## Bking1340 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hey Boardies,
Waren in klittens und war ne nullnummer! Der see ist komplett 1-1,5meter ums ufer total verkrautet.. Das macht kein spaß.

Oxriver: gestern als ich im schlachthaus in hvide sande war kam einer mit 5 großen truten eine davon ein monster von 5 -6 kilo. Seine frau war wohl ein tag davor hatte 10 stück. Läuft also scheinbar gut.


----------



## DKNoob (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

1-1,5meter null problem. hab eh nur grosse ruten von 4m heute  sind 150 kg in argab reingekommen. morgen werde ich erstmal klittens gegen nachmittag nach haus übergabe  antesten.

oxriver ist nächste woche am 17.6  fishkonkurrenz.


----------



## raf (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



anschmu schrieb:


> Baekmarksbro ist ok , war nur den Tag zu windig ,als ich ihn anfahren wollte . Werde ich im August angehen .
> In Bovling gibt es ja wohl nur die eine Anlage vorm Kindergarten rechts rein , laut Navi . Hat mir nicht so zugesagt , werde ich aber im August auch mal beangeln .



Also die Anlage in Bovling ist wirklich nicht dolle.
Der erste Teich ist garantiert ausgebaggert worden.
Der hintere Teich mit der Insel ist meiner Meinung nach natürlich.
Die Forellen fand ich immer modrig dort. Wobei ich immer im hinteren Teich gefangen hab.
Sehr überlaufen dort.Reinigungsplatz ohne fließendes Wasser usw.


----------



## strunz2 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



raf schrieb:


> Also die Anlage in Bovling ist wirklich nicht dolle.
> Der erste Teich ist garantiert ausgebaggert worden.
> Der hintere Teich mit der Insel ist meiner Meinung nach natürlich.
> Die Forellen fand ich immer modrig dort. Wobei ich immer im hinteren Teich gefangen hab.
> Sehr überlaufen dort.Reinigungsplatz ohne fließendes Wasser usw.



Reinigungsplatz stimmt!!
ausgebaggert glaube ich niemals!!!
Modrig kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Diskussion hatten wir hier
vor einiger Zeit schon mal. Wenn, dann liegt es am Lieferanten.
Die meisten Fische sind nach Besatz nur ein zwei Tage im Wasser.
In dieser Zeit nehmen die Trutten niemals einen Moder Geschmack an!
Und überlaufen? Na dann viel Spaß in Sondervig, Klittens,
Oxriver, Stauning, Loch Nees..... soll ich weitermachen???
Wir waren im April morgens 4 Stunden vor Ort. Den ganzen
Morgen mit uns vier Angler am Wasser und da war am Ox die Hölle los!!!!


----------



## raf (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Reinigungsplatz stimmt!!
> ausgebaggert glaube ich niemals!!!
> Modrig kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Diskussion hatten wir hier
> vor einiger Zeit schon mal. Wenn, dann liegt es am Lieferanten.
> ...


 
Na der erste Teich sieht doch aus wie eine künstliche Badewanne.
 Ich kann nur vom Herbst sprechen das es immer dort sehr voll war. 
Und ich möchte die Anlage zb nicht mit Ox vergleichen. Ox hat ja zb ein ganz anderen Ruf und Bekanntheitsgrad . Aber egal . Jeder so wie er es mag #6


----------



## strunz2 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Was hat überlaufen mit Bekanntheitsgrad oder Ruf zu tun? Wenn Angler
neben Angler steht, komm ich mir vor wie in Deutschland am Forellenpuff.
So wars im Frühjahr am Ox und eben nicht in Bovling!!
Nur so nebenbei, ich bin kein Verfechter von Bovling, sondern wollte lediglich Andreas, welcher Naturteiche bevorzugt und die Ruhe liebt, ne Alternative aufzeigen, nachdem er, zumindest was den Fang betrifft, in Bjerrely doch enttäuscht war.


----------



## anschmu (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Was hat überlaufen mit Bekanntheitsgrad oder Ruf zu tun? Wenn Angler
> neben Angler steht, komm ich mir vor wie in Deutschland am Forellenpuff.
> So wars im Frühjahr am Ox und eben nicht in Bovling!!
> Nur so nebenbei, ich bin kein Verfechter von Bovling, sondern wollte lediglich Andreas, welcher Naturteiche bevorzugt und die Ruhe liebt, ne Alternative aufzeigen, nachdem er, zumindest was den Fang betrifft, in Bjerrely doch enttäuscht war.


Ich werd mir Bovling im August mal in der Früh ansehen und beangeln .Werd gleich mal eine Zubereiten , falls ich dort fange und berichten . 
Finde auch das der kleine See ausgebaggert aussieht . Der Große scheint Natur .
Das mit dem modrig schmecken hab ich in No auch schon mal gehabt , vor Jahren im Hochsommer , scheint meines errachtens mit alles eien Rolle zu spielen . Hitze , Sauerstoffzufuhr und natürlich auch Besatz.
In den letzen Jahren waren die Forellen aber in Ordnung vom Geschmack.
Bjerrely werd ich natürlich auch wieder anfahren , ist halt nicht jeder Tag fängig . 
Und dies Jahr ist wohl mal wieder ein nicht so fängiges Jahr .
In No haben alle durch die Bank nicht das gefangen was letztes Jahr gefangen wurde .


----------



## DKNoob (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

kurzer bericht..von 16-18 uhr klittens gewesen..6 schöne forellen auf schlepp..aber das kraut ist der hammer 4-5 meter an manchen stellen ,da bringt auch keine 4 meter rute etwas.


----------



## troutnorge (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> kurzer bericht..von 16-18 uhr klittens gewesen..6 schöne forellen auf schlepp..aber das kraut ist der hammer 4-5 meter an manchen stellen ,da bringt auch keine 4 meter rute etwas.



Petri!!!

Bin mit Familie von Donnerstag bis Sonntag (dank einer Einladung) spontan in Bjerregard und wollte mich mind. zwei Mal in Klittens sehen lassen. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal. 
 Ich werde eher den "frühen Vogel" bevorzugen und in Hinsicht auf die Familie und den (leider) kurzen Aufenthalt vor dem Frühstück losziehen- also die Zeit um den Sonnenaufgang.

Fisch ist bestimmt gut drin? Welche Tiefe hast du geschleppt?

VG, Micha


----------



## Benche (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Schön Infos hier rein, bin ab 24.06, in Houvig :vik:


----------



## DKNoob (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

2 m vorfach 60 cm vorm haken blei am vorfach und ganz ganz langsam geschleppt.schwarz/gelb  und nur weiss lief.kommst ja im schönen wetter hier an. die letzten 3 tage ist hier starker wind gewesen.war in argab schwer zu angeln. gestern ox gewesen 4 stk in 2 std.auch auf weiss  und selbe montage.und zum treffen.. muss ich schauen vieleicht samstag früh.melde mich aber freitag noch einmal hier ob des klappt.


----------



## troutnorge (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Danke für den Tipp! Kannst du mir sagen, wie es sonst mit dem Kraut ausschaut oder ist es nur am Ufer ein Problem? Wollte eine zweite Angel auf Grund auslegen (Bodentaster).
 Warst du am rechten Teich oder dem am Parkplatz?

 Wenn alles klappt, wollte ich Freitag und Samstag so gegen 04:00 am Teich aufschlagen, damit ich zum Frühstück pünktlich auf der Ferienhausmatte stehe 

 Danke und VG


----------



## DKNoob (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

kraut an manchen stellen 4-5 meter vom rand aus gemessen.. im teich ist ok.

heute 2 std lochnees ,weil ox die besten stellen besetzt waren... 5 stk alle kurz unter der oberfläche geschleppt mit gelb


----------



## DKNoob (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

gerade aus argab gekommen..ich 8 kollege 1.an der krautkante entlang geschleppt.2m vorfach -schwimmender spiro -blei bei ca 80 cm übern haken. bild zu finden auf klittens put and take facebook. der rechte ist der noob,lol.


----------



## strunz2 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

War jemand am Ox beim Preisangeln?


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ist erst Samstag 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## troutnorge (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Habe das Bild gesehen. Sah sehr gut aus 
An welchem Teich habt ihr geangelt?
Werde morgen früh gegen 04:30 aufschlagen


----------



## DKNoob (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

hi wir waren an der nerzfarm ganz oben vor kopf habe dann links am kraut entlang geschleppt. heute gab es neuen fisch bei klittens.aber morgen wird der wind noch stärker als heute.ich war vorhin einmal kucken ob es sich lohnt. aber der wind bläst ja ohne erbarmen.


----------



## troutnorge (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hi, ja, der Wind ist heute ganz schön frisch unterwegs.
Meinst du den Teich am Parkplatz. Bin mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten leider noch nicht vertraut |uhoh:


----------



## DKNoob (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

wenn du ankommst und dann rechts parkst hast den see  vor augen nicht der kleine see  links. dann bis ganz nach oben direkt vor kopf.ich wollte morgen noch abwarten ,denke ich bin ab 14 oder 15 uhr am teich dann soll der wind nach lassen.bzw paar kmh weniger werden.


----------



## troutnorge (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ich werde mal schauen, wie die Verhältnisse sind, sonst greife ich auch später an


----------



## DKNoob (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

joo wenn du einen weissen astra mit schwarzen dach siehst und DO nummernschild bin ich da..wollte ab 13-14 uhr ca einlaufen.


----------



## anschmu (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin an alle die oben sind , berichtet mal was ihr so fangt und wo . Werde erst Ende August aufschlagen und dann in den frühen Morgenstunden , wenn das Weib noch schlummert zuschlagen und mal ein paar Seen testen , die ich im Mai/ Juni nicht angefahren bin , testen . Wie Blovberg - Loch Ness und Baekmarksbro . Auch den kleinen See in Norrenebel werde ich mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten .
Ist sonst noch wer Ende August - Anfang Sebtember oben ? 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## troutnorge (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> joo wenn du einen weissen astra mit schwarzen dach siehst und DO nummernschild bin ich da..wollte ab 13-14 uhr ca einlaufen.



Werde doch erst etwas später aufschlagen, so gegen 17:00. Vielleicht bist du dann ja noch da


----------



## DKNoob (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Werde doch erst etwas später aufschlagen, so gegen 17:00. Vielleicht bist du dann ja noch da


haben uns ja noch getroffen...war eine nette zeit hat mich gefreut dich kennen gelernt zu haben.fischerei war nicht so dolle, ich habe 3 stk in 4std.


----------



## troutnorge (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> haben uns ja noch getroffen...war eine nette zeit hat mich gefreut dich kennen gelernt zu haben.fischerei war nicht so dolle, ich habe 3 stk in 4std.



Ja, habe mich auch gefreut. Bis auf den Doppeliss ging nichts mehr. Morgen in aller Frühe wird noch Mal angegriffen. Dann sollte was gehen


----------



## DKNoob (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

und ging was?


----------



## troutnorge (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Bin nach Sondervig gefahren. Waren wenig Leute am und viel Bewegung im Teich. Auf die Schlepperei hatte ich eine, aber sonst war es vergebene Mühe. Pro Angler kam im Schnitt ein Fisch oder nichts. Bis auf meine ausschließlich auf Stand. War jetzt das erste und letzte Mal dort. Hat mir nicht gefallen. Im Oktober geht es ein Woche nach DK, dann aber eine andere Ecke.
Willst du morgen in Ness oder Ox angreifen? Eine schöne Woche wünsche ich euch noch!


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

wann warst du in Sondervig ? war heute morgen  um 8 auch kurz schauen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## troutnorge (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Da war ich schon weg. Hatte von 04:30 bis 07:30 gelöst  10:00 ging es Richtung Heimat


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

knapp verpasst... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Bin nach Sondervig gefahren. Waren wenig Leute am und viel Bewegung im Teich. Auf die Schlepperei hatte ich eine, aber sonst war es vergebene Mühe. Pro Angler kam im Schnitt ein Fisch oder nichts. Bis auf meine ausschließlich auf Stand. War jetzt das erste und letzte Mal dort. Hat mir nicht gefallen. Im Oktober geht es ein Woche nach DK, dann aber eine andere Ecke.
> Willst du morgen in Ness oder Ox angreifen? Eine schöne Woche wünsche ich euch noch!





mit patrick nach loch. ich war heute mittag 2std am ox wahnsinnig viel fisch gesetzt worden aber nix beisst.beim event am ox am samstag kamen 46 fische raus.gewonnen hat ein deutscher..so wie ich gesagt bekommen habe.knapp 360 kg wurden gesetzt.


----------



## troutnorge (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ja, irgendwie läuft gar nichts. Was würden einige hier in D gleich wieder brüllen: "Die sind gefüttert!" |uhoh:
 Ist vielleicht zu warm geworden, aber die Ursache werden wir wohl nie ergründen. Oder sind so viele Fische im Teich, dass sie sich gegenseitig behindern, wenn sie den Köder nehmen wollen.
 Ich hoffe, es läuft für euch in Loch besser!

 Die in Sondervig hatte ich übrigens auf deine "Lieblingsfarbe" gefangen


----------



## DKNoob (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

hihi.

so gerade vom ox gekommen.8 stk alle am kleinen teich am parkplatz auf grün knoblauch.


----------



## troutnorge (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Petri! Dann hast du ja der Forellenverbuttung in Ox ein wenig entgegen gewirkt :vik:


----------



## DKNoob (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

hehe jaa. heute loch 1ne heul.lol aber dafür 2 std ox 6 stk wieder am ersten teich .. schwarz -chatreu.


----------



## sCoPeXx (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So nun ist Donnerstag... und ich war 2 mal Heiko in Nees einmal 0 und gestern  3... jetzt regnet es ist erstmal... mal sehen wie sich das hier entwickelt ...LG Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## troutnorge (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Petri! Wenigstens in Ox läuft es. 
 Wollte ihr mal wieder Klittens antesten? Dem Kraut scheinen sie ja den Kampf anzusagen und gestern war wieder eine schöne Strecke drin. Bestimmt an der Stelle, an der ich den aktiven Sitzangler kennen gelernt habe


----------



## DKNoob (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Petri! Wenigstens in Ox läuft es.
> Wollte ihr mal wieder Klittens antesten? Dem Kraut scheinen sie ja den Kampf anzusagen und gestern war wieder eine schöne Strecke drin. Bestimmt an der Stelle, an der ich den aktiven Sitzangler kennen gelernt habe




hehe.

aber ich denke ich fahr lieber zum ox,da ist das wasser noch kühl. in klittens waren es am dienstag 24 grad wassertemperatur. wenn da die fische beissen nur aus einen grund...sie wollen in einer kühlen tiefkühltruhe landen.|supergri|supergri


----------



## Benche (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Die Woche ist es bedeutend schwieriger geworden. Wasser wird immer wärmer, wird halt Sommer.
Loch Nees tolle Anlage und voller Fisch aber beißen wollen sie nicht. Gestern waren 12 Angler in den 4 Std wo wir waren und nur eine wurde gefangen auf Fliege.
Söndervig wird besetzt , gefangen wurde nur vorne an beim Parkplatz neben dem Holzsteg.
Lodbjerg Hede ziemlich verkrautet.
Hvide Sande wurde geschlossen und steht zum Verkauf.
Oxriver haben wir 5 Dtück gefangen 1,2 bis 2kg. An den bekannten Dtellen, Einlauf, Zulauf,  am kleinen Teich vorne geht auch immer mal was.


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hi Zusammen....

So wir sind wieder in der Heimat angekommen... Im großen und ganzen bin Ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden... Insgesamt war ich 6mal los 2x Nees und 4x Oxriver insgesamt durften 23 Trutten mit nach Hause.. Die Fischerei hat sehr geschwankt an einem Tag Aktiv am anderen Passiv... das beste war aber das meine Frau auch gefallen an dieser Fischerei gefunden hat und auch gemerkt hat das es nicht immer leicht ist Fisch zu fangen... und diese Tatsache hat Sie wirklich motiviert doch noch mal eine ans Band zu bekommen... Ox wie immer gut Nees ist auch eine Reise wert .... 
Schade das 14 Tage so schnell rum sind... freue mich auf das nächste Jahr 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ferien und keiner am angeln ?? hmm kurios.


----------



## porscher (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

noch 2 wochen...


----------



## Saarsprung (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ab Samstag bin ich vor Ort, vorrangig aber am Salzwasser, wenn da nix geht versuch ich mal auf Forellen..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Colonel Z (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Bin bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen irgendwas zu schreiben, also jetzt alles auf einmal 

Am Montagabend war ich für 2 Stunden am Lodbjerg Hede Teich. Nix gefangen, aber andere Angler waren dort erfolgreich. Ich erinnere mich, dass irgendwann mal geschrieben wurde, dass dort eher Fliegenfischer anzutreffen sind, dem war aber nicht so. War auf jeden Fall gut was los.

Dienstag waren wir mit den Kiddies nach Loch Nees gefahren, um dort am Kinderteich zu angeln. War echt super für die beiden, beide haben 2 Forellen an den Haken gekriegt, danach mussten wir zum normalen Teich umziehen, da man am Kinderteich nur 2 Stunden oder bis zu 2 Fische angeln darf, Restzeit muss man an den großen Teich. Die Forellen sind dann auch abends direkt auf dem Grill gelandet, haben den Kindern dann natürlich noch besser geschmeckt, weil sie die selbst geangelt haben |supergri  
Loch Nees ist echt ne tolle Anlage, gefällt mir sehr!!!

Heute morgen war ich dann kurz für 2 Stunden, bevor der Rest der Familie aufwacht, am Ox. Ich war gegen 05.30 Uhr da, da war schon recht viel los. Zwar nix gefangen, war aber entspannend dort |supergri

Auf dem Rückweg bin ich mal bei dem Ringköbing Teich gucken gegangen, kannte den gar nicht, ist der recht neu? Wobei, sieht nicht so neu aus 

War alles stark verkrautet dort, und was ich so gesehen habe, ist der Teich wohl nicht so tief. Ganz hinten waren welche am angeln, bin da aber nicht hingegangen, musste rechtzeitig zum Frühstück zurück sein 
Hat jemand schon mal dort geangelt?


----------



## ClasicII (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ich habe an dem See in Ringkøbing im Mai mal ein versuch gestartet.
Leider ohne erfolg.Es war auch nicht gerade bestes Forellenwetter.
Von anderen habe ich immer wieder gehört das wenn die Vorraussetzungen stimmen das man dann den ein oder anderen Fisch ans band kriegen kann.
Wenn ich im September wieder oben bin werde ich den teich aber links liegen lassen.
Da gefällt mir das gesamtpaket nicht so gut#c
#h


----------



## DKNoob (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

bekannter schrieb mir...oxriver  ist zu zeit fängig. bevorzugt dunklerer teig.alles auf schlepp.und zu dem bauernhof .. dreckstümpel. wenn ich da schon den ausnahmeplatz mir anschaue  und den holzdeckel vom mülleimer anfassen müsste würd ich kotzen. zu lodbjerghede ist mit fliege am fängigsten. wenn es warm ist. und das war es im juni. gg .lass den teich aber auch immer links liegen.. meine teiche sind oxriver-klittens-lochnees. im september geht es bei mir auch wieder los.


----------



## troutnorge (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Bei mir geht es in 4 Wochen wieder los , aber dann in den hohen Norden Dänemarks - nach Lökken #h


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Probiere den Teich in Løkken mal aus und berichte  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## troutscout (2. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

noch eine woche ;-)


----------



## anschmu (5. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



troutscout schrieb:


> noch eine woche ;-)



Bei mir sinds noch 3 Wochen :q:q:q


----------



## Aborre (5. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Und bei mir noch 10...
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## iceage (5. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Bei uns noch 9 wochen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## porscher (14. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Bin am Samstag nach Hause gekommen. Hier ein kleiner status-bericht.
Insgesamt wurde 4 mal geangelt.1 x Kloevergaarden, 1 x Klittens und 2 x Sondervig. so und nun der Reihe nach:
Am Sonntag ab zu Kloevergaarden. Dort angekommen, niemand am Teich und nur 2 Camper auf dem ganzen Gelände. Am Freitag davor wurden laut Kalender 50 kg besetzt. Mit 2 mann jeweils eine 2-Stunden-karte eingelöst und ab zum Wasser. Dort angekommen gleich die erste Enttäuschung: der Teich ist komplett verkrautet. Alles probiert, nicht einen Biss gehabt.
Leider war in den kommenden tagen an den anderen anlagen auch nicht viel zu holen. Bei klittens wird seit samstag über einen 300 meter langen schlauch direkt fjordwasser in den teich gepumpt.


----------



## porscher (14. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Der neue Besitzer bei Klittens ist ein netter typ und spricht recht gut deutsch. er will zukünftig plattfische in den forellenteich besetzen. Aber aktuell geht den fischern fast nichts in die netze. Das war auch unsere erfahrung als wir mehrfach versucht haben im hafen bei den fischern plattfisch zu kaufen.


----------



## ClasicII (14. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Danke für dein bericht#6
Das mit Klittens u. den Schollen hört sich ja interessant an.
Hoffentlich hab ich ende September mehr glück.
Gruss


----------



## Michael_05er (15. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



porscher schrieb:


> Aber aktuell geht den fischern fast nichts in die netze. Das war auch unsere erfahrung als wir mehrfach versucht haben im hafen bei den fischern plattfisch zu kaufen.


Ich hoffe, das ändert sich schnell wieder. Ich wollte wenigstens ein paar Platten kaufen, wenn ich schon nix fange |uhoh:


----------



## porscher (15. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Wir haben sonst auch bislang immer platten im hafen gekauft. Für 100 kronen gabs 10 plattfische.


----------



## sCoPeXx (16. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Puuhh... allen Petri die Oben sind 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## strunz2 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

glaube nicht was ich hier lese!! schaut mal bei facebook unter Loch Nees


----------



## DKNoob (17. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> glaube nicht was ich hier lese!! schaut mal bei facebook unter Loch Nees



 da kannst du auch die a.. karte haben.. der neue see wurde mit 1400 kilo eröffnet.. da war klar das es rummst. es gibt auch viele die nicht soweit  fahren für die frikadellen gg so wie wir .. hehehe was der bauer net kennt das frisst der nicht


----------



## ClasicII (17. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Man muss einfach nur zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort sein
Aber wenn ich im raum Hvide Sande urlaub mache orientiere ich mich doch erstmal dort in sachen angeln oder sehe ich das falsch!?!
Jetzt mal ohne ironie.....hier sollte mal ein extra topic für loch ness erstellt werden|bla:
Gruss


----------



## strunz2 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Möchte mich nicht wiederholen. Aber wenns ums Forellenangeln geht
ist man in den Anlagen westlich des Fjordes am falschen Platz. Das gilt
für Hvide Sande, Sondervig, Klegod, Lodbjerg Hede und, Heiko möge mir verzeihen, auch für Klittens.
Es geht auch nicht um Loch Nees oder Oxriver oder irgendeinen anderen
See. Und natürlich sind 1400 Kilo Sonderbesatz ne Hausnummer. Und natürlich hat Heiko recht, auch dort muss der Fisch erst gefangen werden.
Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder auf facebook betrachte und dann soll woanders 
überhaupt nichts gehen, da hab ich meine Zweifel.


----------



## anschmu (20. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Möchte mich nicht wiederholen. Aber wenns ums Forellenangeln geht
> ist man in den Anlagen westlich des Fjordes am falschen Platz. Das gilt
> für Hvide Sande, Sondervig, Klegod, Lodbjerg Hede und, Heiko möge mir verzeihen, auch für Klittens.
> Es geht auch nicht um Loch Nees oder Oxriver oder irgendeinen anderen
> ...




Glaube ich auch nicht , werde ab 27.8 mal berichten , was an von mir besuchten Teichen so geht .Fahre aber nur früh morgen und hinundwieder mal abends für ein paar Stunden angeln , meist Stampevej 8 oder zum Bjerrely , werd aber mal schauen ob ich nicht ein paar andere beangeln werde .


----------



## DKNoob (20. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Möchte mich nicht wiederholen. Aber wenns ums Forellenangeln geht
> ist man in den Anlagen westlich des Fjordes am falschen Platz. Das gilt
> für Hvide Sande, Sondervig, Klegod, Lodbjerg Hede und, Heiko möge mir verzeihen, auch für Klittens.
> Es geht auch nicht um Loch Nees oder Oxriver oder irgendeinen anderen
> ...


ich sagmal sooooooooo wo ich mit meinen kindern gefahren bin war ich auch nur an den touriseen. das war einfach und kostete kaum sprit. aber wenn man nur mit frau oder mit kumpels unterwegs ist sollte man dochmal die paar kilometer investieren.. ja struuunziii  klittens ist kein einfacher see. viele gehen da ohne irgend etwas nach hause .. und nach dem die ganzen zuchtanlagen am fjord zugemacht haben wird das fangen der forelle immer schwieriger keine ahnung warum.ich fange am ersten tag erst einmal in klittens  an.. dan arbeite ich mich nach lochnees durch. mal schauen wie der neue see besetzt ist. ich hoffe aber auch darauf das des wasser nicht mehr ganz so warm ist wie zur zeit.weil dann kannst du noch so gut sein beim fangen... zu warm da lässt jeder die kinnlade nach unten fallen.


----------



## strunz2 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Lieber Heiko, das ist ja alles richtig. Aber dann geht es nirgends und dann nutzen auch 1400 kg Sonderbesatz nichts. Dort ging aber die Post ab und deshalb habe ich meine Zweifel, dass woanders überhaupt nichts gehen soll.


----------



## DKNoob (23. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Lieber Heiko, das ist ja alles richtig. Aber dann geht es nirgends und dann nutzen auch 1400 kg Sonderbesatz nichts. Dort ging aber die Post ab und deshalb habe ich meine Zweifel, dass woanders überhaupt nichts gehen soll.



mein lieber herr struuunzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. schonmal was von  forellen gehört ,die mal 1 woche nix zu fressen bekommen haben .. das macht der liebe gute besitzer  von sondervig gerne.. geht dort tagelang nix. wird für ein tag  besatz bestellt die paar tage nix zu fressen bekommen haben von der zucht.. dann fängst auch du in sondervig :q.na die teiche in strand nähe sind sehr flach und heizen sich  sehr schnell auf.. da hast mal ganz schnell über 20 grad im teich und was das  für die forelle bedeutet das denke ich weisst du selber.  da werden die brüder träge und haben null bock und dümpeln an der oberfläch herum.


 sind ja net alle so bekloppt wie wir beide  und eiern in einer woche 500-700 km runter nur um ordentlich fisch zu fangen. #6:vik:


ps:3 wochen noch :q:q:q


----------



## Aborre (23. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



> .. das macht der liebe gute besitzer  von sondervig gerne.. geht dort  tagelang nix. wird für ein tag  besatz bestellt die paar tage nix zu  fressen bekommen haben von der zucht..



Schon echt interessant, was ihr für Informationen habt. Habt ihr Privatdetektive auf die Teichbesitzer angesetzt oder woher weiß man sowas?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich frage mich nur, warum die Forellen, die schon tage- oder wochenlang im Teich sind, (angeblich) trotzdem nicht beißen. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "ein paar Tage nix im Zuchtbecken zu fressen bekommen" und "sind schon eine paar Tage oder Wochen im Teich ohne zu beißen"?  Sind die Zuchtbecken etwa kälter und merken die Forellen direkt nach dem Besatz nicht, dass sie nun im pipiwarmen Teich schwimmen und stürzen sich sofort auf alles, was sich bewegt oder was nach etwas Fressbarem aussieht??? 
Ziemlich wackelige Theorie finde ich oder vielleicht wieder was für den Privatdetektiv???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## DKNoob (23. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Aborre schrieb:


> Schon echt interessant, was ihr für Informationen habt. Habt ihr Privatdetektive auf die Teichbesitzer angesetzt oder woher weiß man sowas?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, warum die Forellen, die schon tage- oder wochenlang im Teich sind, (angeblich) trotzdem nicht beißen. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "ein paar Tage nix im Zuchtbecken zu fressen bekommen" und "sind schon eine paar Tage oder Wochen im Teich ohne zu beißen"?  Sind die Zuchtbecken etwa kälter und merken die Forellen direkt nach dem Besatz nicht, dass sie nun im pipiwarmen Teich schwimmen und stürzen sich sofort auf alles, was sich bewegt oder was nach etwas Fressbarem aussieht???
> Ziemlich wackelige Theorie finde ich oder vielleicht wieder was für den Privatdetektiv???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



 wieso privat dedektiv? ich fahre schon 17 jahre dorthin. sondervig teich war früher mein haus teich. also  wenn mir das net glaubst ist deine kiste. ich habe die erfahrungen aber schon des öfteren erlebt. es beisst tage lang nix an dem teich.. das spricht sich rumm. kurioser weise kommen dann mit dem fischwagen forellen die ungefähr 1-2 kilo haben.. 1 std nach dem eingesetzt wurde bissen die für ca 2-3 std danach war ende. hmm forellen gefangen .. keine pellets im magen.. forellen die schon paar tage drinne waren hatten noch pellets im bauch beweise. gab es auch besitzer war wech kollege hat eine forelle mit dem kescher rausgeholt(jaja nicht die feine englische) hat den fisch sofort sauber gemacht.. null pellets im magen.. fische die längere zeit im wasser schwimmen   da sag ich dir nur eins dazu..  mach mal ne bienenmade auf deinen haken.. du wirst sehen was du in sondervig fängst richtig jede menge köderfische. also futter haben die genug. und die temperatur ist an dem teich sehr ausschlaggebend.. weil er nicht tief ist. die tiefste stelle ist am anderen ende des 2ten sees auf der rechten seite  ist eine kleine kuhle.|wavey:

edit: es war mein hausteich da wurde noch 2 mal am tag besetzt.. aus dem kleinen hälter becken.. und konntest abends am steg fische ohne ende fangen.. ab ca 19 uhr nach dem die sonne unterging hielten sich die ganzen frikadelln dort im ersten see auf.

und das wasser in der zucht ist mehr mit sauerstoff angereichert.  als in  den stehteichen.. schau dir no oxriver an durch den strudel kommt sauerstoff in die anlage.


----------



## strandlaeufer (25. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moinsen,

sind zum Jahreswechsel in Hvide Sande. Lohnt es sich auch im Winter an den Forellenseen oder wird gar nicht besetzt?#c

Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## DKNoob (25. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> sind zum Jahreswechsel in Hvide Sande. Lohnt es sich auch im Winter an den Forellenseen oder wird gar nicht besetzt?#c
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen?



oxriver wird durchbesetzt . in den anderen seen wenn die besucherzahl hoch ist bestimmt auch.#h manchmal ist dort mehr los als im sommer.|supergri


----------



## strunz2 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Was für ein dummes Geschwafel bzgl. Privatdedektiv.
Wenn dich Heikos Erfahrungen und Ratschläge nicht interessieren
musst du ja nicht lesen.


----------



## DKNoob (25. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Was für ein dummes Geschwafel bzgl. Privatdedektiv.
> Wenn dich Heikos Erfahrungen und Ratschläge nicht interessieren
> musst du ja nicht lesen.




jo sind leider erfahrungswerte mein freund.leute bleiben in sondervig wech.. nächste besatz kommt(beisst fast sofort) spricht sich rum und schwupps leute sind wieder da. logisches konzept um geld zu verdienen. wenn die leute es nicht glauben möchten sollen sie mal bei jeden besatz dort angeln sie werden den unterschied feststellen. und struuunzilein mein bester.. 3 wochen noch dann ist der papa oben:k werde dir schicke bilder schicken. #h#h#h


----------



## anschmu (26. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So bin dann mal 2 Wochen oben ! Hab mir vorgenommen mal ein , zwei teiche anzutesten ! Werd dann berichten ! 
Meine Meinung zu Erfahrungsberichten : Wer sie nicht annimmt oder noch kritisiert soll es einfach besser machen. Ich hab mal gelernt ,man kann nur durch andere mehr Erfahrungen und Techniken lernen . Viele Angler sind ja heute noch Heimlichtuer , aber ich hab ja Augen und Ohren .
Hat ja wohl jeder schon erlebt , wenn man fragt , welcher Köder , welche Vorfachlänge ,erhält man eine Antwort und beim beobachten angelt der Kollege genau anderst herum . Hat wahrscheinlich Angst , das man mehr fängt . Sind halt meist die Trophäengeilen Preisangler , die solche Aussagen machen . 
Sicher ist es mir nicht egal wieviel ich fange , aber wenn ich nichts fange bin ich meist zu dämlich , weil ich an den falsche Stellen mit falschem Köder rumdümple . Ist dann halt Unvermögen . Und wenn einer mehr Glück hat wie ich , seis ihm gegönnt !


----------



## DKNoob (26. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



anschmu schrieb:


> So bin dann mal 2 Wochen oben ! Hab mir vorgenommen mal ein , zwei teiche anzutesten ! Werd dann berichten !
> Meine Meinung zu Erfahrungsberichten : Wer sie nicht annimmt oder noch kritisiert soll es einfach besser machen. Ich hab mal gelernt ,man kann nur durch andere mehr Erfahrungen und Techniken lernen . Viele Angler sind ja heute noch Heimlichtuer , aber ich hab ja Augen und Ohren .
> Hat ja wohl jeder schon erlebt , wenn man fragt , welcher Köder , welche Vorfachlänge ,erhält man eine Antwort und beim beobachten angelt der Kollege genau anderst herum . Hat wahrscheinlich Angst , das man mehr fängt . Sind halt meist die Trophäengeilen Preisangler , die solche Aussagen machen .
> Sicher ist es mir nicht egal wieviel ich fange , aber wenn ich nichts fange bin ich meist zu dämlich , weil ich an den falsche Stellen mit falschem Köder rumdümple . Ist dann halt Unvermögen . Und wenn einer mehr Glück hat wie ich , seis ihm gegönnt !



genau so schaut es aus.  petri und viel spass. lass mir noch was drinne |wavey:


----------



## LAC (27. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



			
				anschmu;. Viele Angler sind ja heute noch Heimlichtuer  schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mein freund, da gebe ich dir recht, ich dachte auch immer, der futterneid wäre nur bei fischen - muss wohl abgefärbt haben denn er ist auch bei einigen anglern.


----------



## anschmu (28. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hey, war gestern mal für 2 Stunden in No . Sind gesprungen wie verrückt , hat aber nichts gebissen . Werd morgen früh noch mal antesten .


----------



## anschmu (29. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hey , heute noch mal 4 Stunden No , sind wieder gesprungen wie verrückt nur nicht an meine Rute #q Hab von oben , von unten , Schleppen . Nichts . Aber ich gebe nicht auf |supergri


----------



## DKNoob (29. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hey , heute noch mal 4 Stunden No , sind wieder gesprungen wie verrückt nur nicht an meine Rute #q Hab von oben , von unten , Schleppen . Nichts . Aber ich gebe nicht auf |supergri



warst oben rechts am wald in der senke?? wo hast gesessen?? zu warm darf  der see nicht sein ist eigentlich tief genug.


----------



## benzy (29. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo,

wir waren Sonnabend Nachmittag 3 Stunden in No-ich 2-zusammen 3,6kg und mein Bruder auch 2 mit zusammen 3,2kg. Im Großen und Ganzen lief es sehr zäh und mühselig.Im Gespräch mit anderen Anglern haben wir gehört das es am frühen morgen noch sehr gut gelaufen ist.


----------



## anschmu (30. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



benzy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren Sonnabend Nachmittag 3 Stunden in No-ich 2-zusammen 3,6kg und mein Bruder auch 2 mit zusammen 3,2kg. Im Großen und Ganzen lief es sehr zäh und mühselig.Im Gespräch mit anderen Anglern haben wir gehört das es am frühen morgen noch sehr gut gelaufen ist.



Moin , ihr ward sicher am Oxriver , ich war Stampevej 8 !


----------



## benzy (30. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ja, wir waren am Ox! Anfang letzter Woche war ich noch in Stauning aber da habe ich mit meinen Bienenmaden nur die Sonnenbarsche dick gefüttert.


----------



## strunz2 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



benzy schrieb:


> Ja, wir waren am Ox! Anfang letzter Woche war ich noch in Stauning aber da habe ich mit meinen Bienenmaden nur die Sonnenbarsche dick gefüttert.



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sind Bienenmaden in Stauning
verboten!!:r


----------



## anschmu (31. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Man darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen !

War heute noch mal 3 Stunden in No . Das selbe Prozedere ,springen Dreifachlooping , nur an dei Rute will keine . 
Was solls hab noch genug Fisch vom Juni !
Aber ich lasse mich nicht unterkriegen , Samstag gehts wieder los !


----------



## outang (31. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

moin
,springen Dreifachlooping '
haha - das kenn ich auch- habs bei kronen kurt in rödekrö erlebt
da sprangen die wie verrückt, weil die viecher total verlaust waren und denen das fell gejuckt hat.
überall sprangen sie und NIEMAND hat da was gefangen ...
ist schon lange her und mit p+t bin ich genauso lange durch..

munter bleiben.....:q


----------



## ClasicII (31. August 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Mein opa hat immer gesagt:forellen die springen beißen nicht.
Evtl. ne kleine chance mit der Fliege.
Im nachhinein hat er eigentlich immer recht gehabt.
Bin ab dem23.9 für 2 wochen oben.
Vorher muss ich aber noch kräftig räuchern sonst darf ich nicht angeln|kopfkrat


----------



## anschmu (2. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So heute morgen mal 4 Stunden Bjerrely beangelt . Auch mau. Aber ist halt einer der schönsten  Seen in Dänemark . Nur Samstag und Sonntag solle man ihn meiden , zuviel Events mit zu vielen Leuten . 
Morgen früh werd ich mal Lodberghede antesten ist nicht so weit von Bjerregard . 
Montag werd ich ich noch mal Stampevej 8 versuchen , wobei ich denke das die Forelle doch mit Parasiten ( Läuse) behaftet sind , weil 3 Tage kein Biss hab ich dort noch nicht gehabt


----------



## outang (2. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

moin nochmal-

was nützt die schönste ansicht, wenn nichts geht und der grund offensichtlich ist.
um so verlaust zu sein muss in einem solchen gewässer schon einiges schieflaufen
aber der dumme angler zahlt ja so oder so
wenn man mal : karpfenlaus auf forelle gockelt - das sind genau die-
landet man zb hier :
https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6418

noch fragen ?

ich für meinen teil bin , wie gesagt , schon lange durch mit zuchtschweinen und p+t
ich durfte an der skjern mal so eine fischzucht aus  der die teiche beliefert werden anschauen.....|bigeyes

das war nicht schön - angegammelte, angefressene flossen , lethargische fische - kennen nur pellets als futter .
die pellets solltet ihr als köder verwenden- die kennen die wenigstens.
anderes beispiel-
irgendwann dies frühjahr hat nen kümo ne forellenmast in dänemark umgefahren - tonnenweise refos in der ostsee.
invasion
in dänemark hat die behörde dazu aufgerufen alle zu entnehmen - angler sollen es richten....
problem beim angeln war eben nur, dass die 0 !!! beutetrieb hatten.
bis mal jemand ne fliege als pellet gebunden hat-
schwups - hat gepasst.
klar- irgendwann entwickeln die zwangsläufig - aufgrund kohldampf - wieder ihre instinkte
was im p+t wohl gar nicht soweit kommt....
sorry - will euch euren spass ja nicht verderben, aber solange diese umstände in dk herrschen und der dumme deutsche angler sein powerbait mit knoblauch oder so geschmack für gute euronen im teich badet , ist doch alles in butter für kronen kurt + co.
ändern werden die forellen ihre sprungvorführungen erst, wenns denen wieder erträglich ist -
ich muss gestehen , dass ich mittlerwiele fly only fische -

und wie diese pelletz hergestellt werden , fand ich hier ganz schön eklig - ich esse keinerlei zuchtfisch !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwSxLdHlPl8

fangverbot für aal ist eu weit in arbeit......
zum schluss noch etwas humor-
hank erklärt den köderfischern den unterschied zum fliegenfischen---lool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6DYVBdo6TM

tight lines !
und
munter bleiben |bigeyes

im frühjahr sind die läuse noch nicht aktiv-
die larven schlüpfen erst bei temperatur-
nachdem sie im schlamm überwintert haben....
an der skjern hab ich mal die zucht für lax besuchen dürfen- also aufzucht und release-
die becken für die meerforelle waren leer und trocken-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAapyvJa0bs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daWVYhIhO20
für drei jahre angeordnet , weil die in den becken irgendnen parasiten nachgewiesen haben....biohazard...

wenn man den pellets genug knoblauch beimischt, spart man sich den bei der zubereitung :q:q:q
in diesem sinne  !
lutze


----------



## DKNoob (3. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

klar springen die fische wenn sie karpfenläuse haben. aber da jeder angler weiss  es gibt sie in jeden see  ist ja nix neues.ist der besatz sehr hoch sind die fische anfälliger als normaler bestand. desweiteren. ist es dort auch sehr warm gewesen.. es kann auch darann liegen das sie nicht beissen(ok nicht springen die dümpeln dann eher). hatte das problem letztes jahr im september gehabt. 3tens ist die laus für den menschen beim verzehr nicht giftig oder in der art. sieht halt nur ekelhaft aus wenn sie auf dem fisch krabbeln habe ich auch schon in skaven erlebt. und zu der lachszucht brauchst nur nach hvide sande(soll mit die modernste sein) fahren am propeller an der fjordseite.ich bin in 14 tagen vor ort und werde berichten.. wäre doch gelacht wenn man keine fische fängt. man muss halt mehr machen .gg irgendwann klappt es auch mit den forellen.

@anschmu hast mal mit nen streamer versucht?ich kann immoment nur raten ich tippe wirklich auf warmes wasser.versuch mal nur mit einen kleinen blei zu schleppen ohne pose ohne spiro oder kugel.


----------



## anschmu (3. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin , war heute früh mal in Lodberghede angeln . 3 schöne mit Sbiro und Teig . Aber der ist sehr verkrautet . War nur noch ein anderer Fänger , die anderen alle mit Null . 
ASchleppen ist nicht so mein Ding , aber Sbiri 1,2m Vorfach und grüner Glitzer haben dann doch zum Erfolg geführt . Allerdings nur immer knapp unter der Oberfläche gebissen . 
Morgen früh werd ich No noch mal antesten .


----------



## strunz2 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Das Vorfach ist zu kurz


----------



## anschmu (6. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Das Vorfach ist zu kurz



Kann sein , angel sonst auch immer mit 2m , aber der Teich ist so verkrautet da hatte ich ich Hänger . Also 1,2m war schon gut , da die Trutten beim absinken gebissen haben , konnte man bei zuschauen ! 
War gestern noch mal in No , wieder nichts . Werde morgen mal Rotwurm versuchen .


----------



## DKNoob (6. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



anschmu schrieb:


> Kann sein , angel sonst auch immer mit 2m , aber der Teich ist so verkrautet da hatte ich ich Hänger . Also 1,2m war schon gut , da die Trutten beim absinken gebissen haben , konnte man bei zuschauen !
> War gestern noch mal in No , wieder nichts . Werde morgen mal Rotwurm versuchen .



hast du mal an der grossen anlage geschaut ob sie dort beissen??bin ab dem 16.9 vor ort mal sehen ob was geht. wünsche dir aber weiterhin viel petri.#h


----------



## troutnorge (7. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Auf Wunsch ein Feedback von meinem Ausflug in den hohen Norden nach Lökken. Vier Teiche hatte ich in der näheren Umgebung zur Auswahl. Bin aber direkt bei dem in Lökken geblieben und war 3 Mal jeweils 2 Stunden los. Waren auch nur 5 Minuten vom Ferienhaus. 

Dort gibt es 3 Teiche, wovon einer der Kinderteich ist. In jedem Teich läuft ein großes Wasserrad – nenne ich es jetzt mal. Da standen die Fische und teilweise gar nicht mal wenige. Einhelliger Tenor bei der ersten Besichtigung und an den anderen Tagen: Beißt nichts oder sehr schlecht. 

Beim ersten Einsatz konnte ich mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Mind. jeder 2. Wurf auf PB knapp unter der Oberfläche geschleppt brachte in der ersten Zeit die Bisse. Oft aber nur „Anfasser“ und viele spitze Bisse. Sind dann zwar losgezogen, saßen aber nicht. Zwei Rellis konnte ich dann mit Mühe und Not an Land bringen. 

Der zweite Ausflug war nicht ganz so bissig. Da waren es am Ende 3 Forellen und habe ich auch mal mit TW-Stück durch die Fische treiben lassen. Brachte auch gleich einen Fisch, aber danach ging darauf nichts mehr. Grashüpfer hatte ich dort gesammelt, aber darauf wollten die Fische nicht.

Am besten war dann der Abschlussausflug, bei dem ich 9 Rellis zum Landgang überreden konnte. An dem Tag wieder alles auf PB. 

Fliege habe ich auch ausprobiert, aber das "laue" Lüftchen, was dort teilweise vorherrschte, vereitelte mir diese Angelei. Bin da noch in den Kinderschuhen, was diese Technik betrifft und muss nochmal auf die Wiese zum üben.

An sich eine schöne und gepflegte Anlage, aber die Größe der Fische dort war dann ein Wehmutstropfen. Im Schnitt wogen die nur um die 800 gr und waren auch zwei bis drei mit 500 gr dabei. Scheint das erste Jahr zu sein, dass dort so kleine Forellen gesetzt werden. Andere, die schon die letzten Jahre da waren, hatten es anders in Erinnerung. 

@Noob: Hau die Peitsche ab nächste Woche wieder ordentlich krumm. In Klittens scheint es tageweise ja gut zu laufen und in Loch so und so.


----------



## DKNoob (7. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



troutnorge schrieb:


> @Noob: Hau die Peitsche ab nächste Woche wieder ordentlich krumm. In Klittens scheint es tageweise ja gut zu laufen und in Loch so und so.




joo loogo. versuch mein bestes .. klar klittens wird meine erste anlaufstelle sein,ich denke am sonntag. werde berichten.. wenn du lust hast kannst mir per pm mal deine handynr. zu kommen lassen 
lade dich dann in unsere kleine aber feine whatsapp gruppe ein.. da gehen die bilder und news am schnellsten raus.

#6#h#h


----------



## Towelie (11. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo zusammen.

 Lese seit heute mal hier mit und habe mir 2016 und 2017 mal so gut wie komplett reingezogen.

 War dieses Jahr im April und im Juli in Hvide Sande und Umgebung unterwegs.

 April muss ich sagen war ziemlich sexy. Gerade Loch Nees war ziemlich gut. Sowohl auf geschleppten PB als auch auf aufreibenden. Versuche immer wenn man rein kommt auf der linken Seite den zweiten Platz zu bekommen. Ist der auf der "Zunge". Da kann man die Verengung gut absuchen und man kommt bequem in die Mitte oder auch mal drüber hinaus. Zur Not kann man auch mal vorne an den kleinen Steg neben das Boot werfen. 
 Ab und an sind wir auch am Ox. Bevorzugt oben am "Naturteich". Ist einfach schön ruhig da oben. Haben da auch immer ganz gut gefangen. Am liebsten haben wir da den Platz direkt am Parkplatz den Berg runter. Mein Kumpel schwört auf die Ecke hinten am Schilf. Der Erfolg gibt ihm da leider öfter mal recht. Auch hier die gleichen Angelarten. Gerne mal auf Stand mit auftreibendem Teig. Ich habe einfach keine Lust 4 Stunden am Stück zu arbeiten. Auch wenn man mehr fängt. 
 Naturköder verwende ich hier nur in Verbindung mit einer kleinen Kugel PB. Sonst hat man die ganze Zeit Kleinkram am Haken.

 Zur der Zeit sind beide Teiche natürlich gut besucht.
 Im Juli war bei beiden Teichen Garnichts los. 
 Wieso wissen ja viele Leute hier auch. Is einfach zu warm.
 Ich hab ja gehofft das ich einfach trotzdem einiges fange...habe ich nicht. #q Der Urlaub war trotzdem gut, weil grandioses Wetter war und wir uns einfach mehr aufs Grillen konzentriert haben :l+

 Das nächste mal geht's jetzt am 11.11. hoch. Mal schauen wie da so die Lage ist. Habe ich bisher wenig zu gelesen.
 Fänge sehen auf FB immer gut aus. Allerdings werden die Leute die nix fangen auch nicht unbedingt fotografiert. Es sei denn sie fallen mal ins Wasser oder so 

 So...Wall of text.
 Danke euch für die vielen Infos. 
 Wollte einfach mal was zurück geben. 

 Tobi


----------



## strunz2 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

kann dir für den November bestimmt helfen. Bin bis 04.11. oben.
Das man sich im Juli schwerer tut ist normal. Aber nichts, da habe ich meine 
Zweifel. Man muss dann halt mehr arbeiten und sollte auch nicht bei zwei
Varianten hängen bleiben.


----------



## Towelie (11. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Da meinte ich das nichts auch nicht wörtlich.
 Mir ist schon die ein oder andere ans Band gesprungen.
 Aber war halt unglaublich zäh. 
 Haben natürlich auch einfach mal mit Plättchen geangelt wenn immer nur einmal drauf gepackt wurde. 
 Wir haben schon das ein oder andere probiert. Aber
 war halt nichts konstantes dabei. Mal eine auf Methode a, eine auf Methode f usw.


----------



## DKNoob (11. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Towelie schrieb:


> Aber
> war halt nichts konstantes dabei. Mal eine auf Methode a, eine auf Methode f usw.



das hatte ich im juni auch schon gehabt. gg und wie du schon schreibst sehr zääh aber es geht was. #6man muss halt arbeiten.


----------



## strunz2 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

was soll ich denn nun glauben?
Oben steht: Ich habe ja gehofft, dass ich trotzdem einiges fange....
habe ich nicht.
Unten: Mir ist schon die ein oder andere ans Band gesprungen.


----------



## Towelie (11. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ist dir der Unterschied zwischen "einiges" und "die ein oder andere" ernsthaft nicht klar? 
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das da jemand einen schlechten Tag hat.


----------



## Emil66 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Linke Seite 2  Platz heisst was 2 Bank in loch ness wir fahren in den herbstferien gibt doch jetzt auch noch ein 2 See in loch ness wie ist der


----------



## Emil66 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Würde mich über Tipps und gute Plätze in loch ness freuen vielleicht noch fangmethoden wie hoch auftreiben und Farben wir blinkern fast nur deshalb fangen wir kaum was glaube ich


----------



## DKNoob (12. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Würde mich über Tipps und gute Plätze in loch ness freuen vielleicht noch fangmethoden wie hoch auftreiben und Farben wir blinkern fast nur deshalb fangen wir kaum was glaube ich


 moin also der erste see finde ich kommt es immer drauf an wie der wind steht. vorne am tipi wenn du zum catch and release teich gehst ist fängig.. die ganze kurve bis links zur hütte bzw kleiner brücke..rechts rum bis zur 2ten bank. dann oben die ecke wo es zum kindersee geht .also in der kurve kurz davor und die gerade danach. da kannst du in den kleinen übergang angeln wo sich beide seen zusammenfinden. viele blinkern und spinnern dort mit den spoons bzw durchlaufblinker bekomst du bei kott in hvidesande.alle farben alle grössen.mit powerbait würde ich nur schleppen 2meter vorfach schwarz/weiss schwarz/gelb laufen bei mir fast immer. oben links am propeller die ecke ist auch sehr fängig. kommt aber immer darauf an ob der wind da reinfegt.ist mir zumindestens bei meinen besuchen in loch aufgefallen.. den 2ten see kenne ich noch nicht.. werde ihn mir aber mal nächste woche anschauen.|wavey:

ps: in loch nie an einen platz bleiben .ruhig mal kescher und rute in die hand nehmen und um den teich laufen irgendwann findest du sie.
.


----------



## DKNoob (14. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

und gibbet was neues von der angelfront? am samstag lauf ich ein.. brauche inputs gg


----------



## DKNoob (15. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

doch sooooo viele hier die an den teichen rumgeistern??hehe muss ich mir wohl selber helfen.. :-(


----------



## thorbs1887 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Wuerde gerne etwas berichten, aber ich muss selber noch etwas warten das es wieder los geht und heißt Rute raus


----------



## DKNoob (15. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ja ich werde bescheid geben ob was geht. hab ja 14 tage zeit ein paar trutten abzugreifen.berichte werden folgen.

und struuuunzi ich lass mir den osbourne schmecken prost mein freund.das wird das erste sein wenn ich morgen  im haus einziehe.gg


----------



## strunz2 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ja ich werde bescheid geben ob was geht. hab ja 14 tage zeit ein paar trutten abzugreifen.berichte werden folgen.
> 
> und struuuunzi ich lass mir den osbourne schmecken prost mein freund.das wird das erste sein wenn ich morgen  im haus einziehe.gg



Trink einen mehr.  #h  auf mich.#h#h


----------



## DKNoob (15. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Trink einen mehr.  #h  auf mich.#h#h



logo ich trink auf alles #h#h


----------



## strunz2 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ja, dann pass auf, dass du nicht ins Wasser fällst


----------



## raf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ja ich werde bescheid geben ob was geht. hab ja 14 tage zeit ein paar trutten abzugreifen.berichte werden folgen.




Und wie ist die Lage im gelobten Land ?


----------



## DKNoob (21. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

viel regen die letzten tage . zwitsche zur zeit  zwischen ox und argab hin und her. gibt bis jetzt nix konstantes wo ich sagen kann das ist fängig. hoffe darauf das des wetter besser wird dann wird lochnees angefahren.12 sind es bis jetzt.


----------



## DKNoob (22. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

fazit nach einer woche  sondervig. 16 forellchen.. die meisten gefangen am oxriver.klittens habe ich glaube ich erst 3 stk. bei mir läuft der see überhaupt nicht. wird aber vereinzelnd gefangen..(mehr oder weniger gut) am kleinen see am parplatz auf bienenmaden. also nix für mich da ich kein stand angler bin.schleppteich am ox direkt am parkplatz läuft zur zeit ganz gut.bekannter war am waldsee habe ich mir auch ganz kurz angeschaut da wo anschmu war.. fische springen aber beissen nicht.wie gesagt war kurzer bericht.. lochnees wird auch noch angefahren..


----------



## DKNoob (25. September 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

kurzer bericht gestern besuch bei bekannten nahe kolding. waren wir auch für 2 std angeln..Seest Møllesø 4 stk und echt schön grosse fische anschmu das wäre was für dich. natur pur .


----------



## benno_O (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Wir sind heute in Stauning und haben da mit einem 
Deutschen geredet der schon seit 5 Tagen dort von morgens bis abends angelt. S3in Fazit: heute noch gar nichts am ganzen Teich, insgesamt hatte er in den 5 Tagen 5 Forellen. Die Besitzeren war noch nie vorort, keine Kontrollen und kein Besatz. Wir sind dann gleich weiter nach Loch Ness. Da war es richtig voll. Man hat auch sehr viele Fische springen und an der Wasseroberfläche gesehen und auch nur die ganz großen. Gefangen hat aber niemand was. Um 13uhr ca. Wurden schätzungsweise 100kg gesetzt. Wir waren dann no h bis 15:30 da aber niemand hat was gefangen. Einer hat früh morgens 3 Stück mit der Fliegenrute gefangen. Die anderen meinten gestern war es genau so.
 Wir werden morgen noch mal ein kleinen Teich bei uns in der Nähe testen....


----------



## ClasicII (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ja im moment ist es wie verhext und dann kommt jetzt noch dieses tolle wetter dazu:c
Bin jetzt die zweite woche vor ort.
2x Lodbjerg, 1x 2stück und 1x 1 jeweils auf fliege.
2x Klegod, 1x 3 auf fliege und 1x 1 auf PB.
LG


----------



## poldi82 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Vorgestern Abend in Sondervig = 1 Mini Barsch und ein schönes Rotauge
Gestern Mittag am Oxriver = 1 Forelle
Gestern Abend in Sondervig = 1 Rotauge

Jeweils zu zweit für zwei bzw. drei Stunden.

Läuft also echt zäh momentan....


----------



## benno_O (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Waren gestern in Norre Nobel an einem Teich. Wir haben in 3 Stunden 1 Forelle gefangen, sonst in der Zeit am ganzen Teich nichts. Heute waren wir in Bork, genau das gleiche. 3 Stunden 1 Forelle und 1 Aussteiger. Bei den anderen wieder nichts.

Das war es dann auch für dieses Jahr Angeln in Dänemark.


----------



## strunz2 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

das wars bestimmt noch nicht für dieses Jahr in Dänemark.
Noch 14 Tage und dann werden wir sehen ob nichts geht. 
Das hats noch nie gegeben, dass wir keine Trutten an den Haken bekommen.
Na, schaun mer mal.


----------



## Aborre (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Vielleicht müssen mal wieder ein paar "Speziallieferungen" besonders ausgehungerter Forellen her, die sofort auf alles beißen, was nicht schnell genug aus dem Wasser kommt  |thinkerg:|kopfkrat

Na ja mal sehen...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich bin in einer Woche vor Ort und werde den einen oder anderen P&T mal antesten. Laut FB soll ja zumindest in Loch Nees ordentlich was abgehen.


----------



## benno_O (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ja die Bilder habe ich auch gesehen, leider ging an dem Tag wo wir da waren recht wenig, was aber vielleicht mit am Wetter lag -> Dauerregen und Sturm. 

Ich kann nur sagen was ich gesehen habe und was uns auch die anderen Angler Vorort gesagt haben: Totehose.
Ich brauch keine Rekordfänge. Mir reichen 1-2 Fische pro Sitzung, mehr kann ich eh nicht verwerten. Wir haben viel probiert, sollte dieses Jahr halt nicht sein.


----------



## ClasicII (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So bin heute abgereist.
Kann nur sagen,egal an welcher anlage man steht das wasser ist extrem trüb.
Das war vor zwei wochen schon so als ich in hs aufgeschlagen bin und das hat sich durch den starken regen und wind der letzten tage nur noch verschlimmert.
Was ich so von anglern an verschiedenen anlagen gehört hab deckt sich mit meinen erfahrung der letzten 2 wochen.
Die forellen sitzen direkt am rand und wer tiefer als 1m fischt hat kaum chancen.
Merkt man aber schnell wenn nix beisst und die forellen immer auf die pilotkugel oder den spiro gehen.:q
Also im wahrsten sinne des wortes den ball flach halten dann wirds auch was mit den fischen.
Wünsche allen die noch da sind und hoch fahren werden viel glück#6


----------



## poldi82 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So langsam wird es deprimierend. Kennt wer nen Teich wo man nur seine Fänge zahlt? Für die Kohle die wir mittlerweile an den verschiedenen Anlagen gelassen haben hätte ich Kiloweise kaltgeräucherte Filets bekommen...

Es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht bereit bin für's angeln zu zahlen, aber es sollte doch auch Mal was hängen bleiben. Wenn es nur ums fischen geht, geh ich lieber in die Häfen, den Fjord oder die Vonå. Das ist wenigstens spannender...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## DKNoob (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

da hatte ich ja noch glück gehabt.. bekannter von mir war bis heute auch vorort.. die haben vor frust in die ruten gebissen.  vereinzelnd sind fische gelandet worden aber nicht wirklich der hit. ich habe die meisten fische am ox gefangen vorne am ersten see auf schwarz.. aber wir hatten auch kein dauerregen und keinen sturm.aber es war da auch schon sehr schwer fische zu fangen.. aber auch die fliegenangler waren dort nicht besser bestückt.auf der rückfahrt morgends um 4,20 habe ich noch den grossen bock geschossen. da lief mir doch ein reh vors auto..auto putt reh tod. passte leider nicht mehr ins auto.gg und für alle die irgendwann mal vor dem selben problem stehen.. in dänemark kommt die polizei nicht raus wegen wildunfall.. solange keine persohnen verletzt sind.und die meisten werkstätten am samstag in dk geschlossen sind.. aber für alle einen kleinen tip. in hvidesande n der alten Q8 tankstelle gibt es einen sehr netten mechaniker.. der auch am samstag die werkstatt öffnet gegen einen kleinen aufpreis.(telefonnummer findet ihr an der tür zum büro spricht sehr gut englisch und deutsch). wir waren froh das wir mit dem wagen am 9,30uhr den weg nach hause endlich antreten konnten.. und die versicherung in de alle kosten übernimmt ohne wildunfall schadensbericht,was man ja in de von der polizei bekommt. so wünsche alle die zur zeit vor ort sind oder bald oben sind viel fische die teiche sind voll.in sondervig waren sehr viele kleine forellen drinn so um die 600-800gramm  frikadellen.grosse sind aber auch vorhanden....

edit;kleiner tipp noch am ox. fahrt am teich 3 vorbei den kleinen hügel hoch an der gabelung links bis hinten hin fahren auto abstellen und an den kleinen teich richtung schilf werfen und langsam schleppen, ist  auch sehr fängig gewesen. an der ersten oder 2ten bank hab ich gesessen. viel glück.


----------



## poldi82 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Kilo-Teich fündig geworden...

Darf aber keine Werbung machen, da die Besitzer keinen Wert auf Touristen legen. Als ich den Grund hörte, war ich doch etwas beschämt. Die deutschen Touristen würden Fisch klauen, bzw falsch abrechnen. #q

|krach: Idioten |krach:

Wenn ich eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen, dann habe ich auch zu zahlen! Versuchen diese Deppen auch ner Nutte nen 5er zu geben, statt der vereinbarten 50? Ich könnte kotzen wenn ich sowas höre.

Das Bild zeigt das Ergebnis nach einer Stunde zu zweit. Danach hab ich statt der erfolgreichen Methoden PB und Bienenmaden, Spinner und Wobbler getestet und noch nen paar Barsche und eine Mini Forelle erwischt.


----------



## strunz2 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Komisch, dann gehts ja doch. Auch wenn das Bild ziemliche Hungerhaken
zeigt.


----------



## poldi82 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ja, die dicksten waren es nicht. 7 Stück = 4,5 kg. Hätte vom Gewicht her also auch nur eine gewesen sein können...

Denke Mal das die Besatzpolitik der anderen Anlagen eher zu hinterfragen ist... Sondervig z.B. hatte als ich das letzte Mal da war, drei Tage zuvor besetzt. Was recht dürftig ist wenn ständig der Parkplatz voll ist. Auch wenn nur wenig gefangen wird, summiert sich das ja. Aber die Touris kommen ja trotzdem und bezahlen die Zeit die sie da verbringen. |uhoh:

Was für den ein oder anderen, der mit Kind und Kegel anreist, sicher trotzdem okay ist... "Schatz ich geh angeln. Willst du mit den Kindern zum Strand?" 

Wenig Besatz + viele Touristen = hoher Gewinn 

Die Anlagen sind wahre Goldgruben...!


----------



## DKNoob (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

man  fängt immer seinen fisch nur wie bereit ist man dort zu investieren.. dh. an geld und kilometer.. die meisten die dort urlaub machen bleiben bei einer anlage in der nähe ihres hauses..ich für mein teil hab die 14 tage doch sehr viele kilometer runtergerasselt.irgendwo geht immer etwas. und bevor ich zum kilo teich fahre..verschenke ich meine ruten.. das soll jetzt nicht heissen.. das man dort nicht angeln soll. muss jeder selber wissen.. aber wenn ich mir die fische kaufen müsste ausser meine angelkarte kann ich auch  in die metro eiern.da sind die fische schon ausgenommen und fertig für die pfanne . gg


----------



## poldi82 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> wie bereit ist man dort zu investieren.. dh. an geld und kilometer..
> 
> Wir sind etliche Kilometer gefahren, haben uns mehrere Anlagen angeschaut und befischt. Aber an einem Tag über 80€ für zwei Personen geht halt nicht auf Dauer. Zumindest nicht ohne Fisch...
> 
> ...



Das soll weder wertend noch persönlich sein. So hat halt jeder seine Sichtweise. Also nix für ungut!

LG Jörg


----------



## DKNoob (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Das soll weder wertend noch persönlich sein. So hat halt jeder seine Sichtweise. Also nix für ungut!
> 
> LG Jörg



 nönö jörg alles jut. ich selber entscheide ja.. was ich investiere oder halt nicht. man hat halt da keine garantie um etwas zu fangen.. nach dem die fjord zuchtanlagen zugemacht haben. wurde es immer schlechter mit dem fangen.. um den fjord.ka warumm die einen lassen sich b ware kommen aus polen holland oder ka woher.. die anderen investieren lieber darinn um vernünftigen fisch zu bekommen. ich selber merke es ja auch.. ich war vom 16-30 september  vorort.. habe auch mit ach und krach meine truhe vollbekomen. ok ich war 2 mal am tag a 2 std  ich glaub in den 14 tagen 2mal 3std. am wasser. hab auch nur mit einer rute geangelt. ich bin ber auch nicht der typ der auf dem platz bleibt ich geh schonmal um den teich herumm  und schau wo der fisch steht.. das ging super an den kleinen schleppteich am ox brauchtest nur in die ecken schauen und konntest den fisch anwerfen.hast ihn lang genug genervt ging auch dieser hinterher. ich war an der ostsee seite angeln  dort waren fast nur dänen am blinkern und spinnern.. 2 std gemacht schöne 4 stk gefangen habe mich mit ein paar dänen unterhalten die fanden meine angellei sehr intressant ihnen gezeigt und schwupps haben auch sie den fisch am haken gehabt. klar wie gesagt bekannter war auch da.. ist ein super guter angler versucht auch mehere variationen mit bait wurm bienenmaden.. auch er hat in einer woche nur 18 stk gehabt.. wenn du an einen put and take gehst klar willst du auch fangen.. was meistens auch immer klappt ,die obligatorische eine muss immer sein schneider ist ekelhaft. der fisch der im teich schwimmt ist bezahlt.. also warumm soll ich nicht versuchen so viel zu fangen wie ich tragen kann. alle anlagen am fjord sind auf komerz ausgelegt. ich wünsche jeden der am teich geht jede menge fisch.. und wie du schon sagtest der ofen muss glühen. hehe.


----------



## Benche (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Bin ab nächster Woche mal in Bjerregard, also im Süden vom Ringköbingfjord, da gibts ja auch einige Seen.

Was könnt ihr da so empfehlen, Baekhuse hört sich gut an oder mal wieder Skaven, da war ich paar Jahre nicht mehr.


----------



## strunz2 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Liebe Leute, hier ist momentan aber sehr viel Frust im Spiel.
Es gibt immer mal Tage  oder auch Wochen wo es besser oder schlechter
geht und bei den Anlagen westlich des Fjordes hat es sich über die Jahre
wirklich immer weiter verschlechtert. Aber so negativ, wie hier jetzt alles dargestellt wird, ist das alles nicht. Immerhin haben wir zu zweit im Frühjahr in 14 Tagen noch 5 Truhen ( a100 Liter) voll gemacht. Bei aller Kritik sollte man bedenken, dass die Betreiber darauf angewiesen sind, dass die Kunden wieder kommen. Nur ein kleiner aber gut gemeinter Rat: Meidet die Anlagen wo fast ausschließlich Touristen angeln. Schon wenn ihr die Parkplätze anfahrt sollte  die Zahl dänischer Nummerschilder nach
Möglichkeit überwiegen.


----------



## strunz2 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Na, dann denk mal, nur nicht in die falsche Richtung!!!!


----------



## soapopera (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Na, dann denk mal, nur nicht in die falsche Richtung!!!!



Ich lese die Einträge hier gerne mit, aber was in aller Welt soll man bei so einer Aussage, in die falsche Richtung denken. 2 Mann 500 ltr. = 300 bis 450 kg Gewicht |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes;+


----------



## strunz2 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

na ja, wir haben bestimmt nichts verbotenes betrieben und das mit den Kilos 
kann schon hinkommen. Es gab übrigens auch da gute und schlechte Tage.
Aber es waren z. B. an einem Morgen in drei Std. 27!!


----------



## DKNoob (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



soapopera schrieb:


> Ich lese die Einträge hier gerne mit, aber was in aller Welt soll man bei so einer Aussage, in die falsche Richtung denken. 2 Mann 500 ltr. = 300 bis 450 kg Gewicht |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes;+




alles machbar.. habe auch schon vor 3 jahren von klittens 130 stk mit nach hause genommen. wenn es läuft dann läuft es.  das garnicht mal so unüblich.zur richtigen zeit am richtigen teich. dat rappelt. aber da gehört auch glück dazu.aber zur zeit ist ja nicht wirklich viel gefangen worden.. denke aber es wird besser werden.. denn schlechter geht nimmer#h


----------



## strunz2 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

mir geht es nicht darum die Klappe auf zu reißen. Aber immer wieder, wenn
mal ein paar Tage nichts geht, sind die Betreiber schuld, die angeblich
den schnellen Euro suchen. Ich kann es nicht mehr hören!!! Natürlich gibt es schwarze Schafe speziell in der Nähe der Touristenzentren. Aber es gibt
auch Betreiber die um jeden Kunden kämpfen. Ich schreibe das jetzt zum
x-ten Mal.  Und, man sollte auch ein bisschen angeln können.
Aber nochmal, ich weiß wovon ich rede und das gilt ebenso für Heiko.


----------



## soapopera (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> mir geht es nicht darum die Klappe auf zu reißen. Aber immer wieder, wenn
> mal ein paar Tage nichts geht, sind die Betreiber schuld, die angeblich
> den schnellen Euro suchen. Ich kann es nicht mehr hören!!! Natürlich gibt es schwarze Schafe speziell in der Nähe der Touristenzentren. Aber es gibt
> auch Betreiber die um jeden Kunden kämpfen. Ich schreibe das jetzt zum
> ...



Moin Jungs, dass ihr Fischen könnt, will ich ja gar nicht in Abrede stellen. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, 500 ltr.? Wie bekommt ihr das logistisch geregelt? Eine 215 ltr. Truhe hat die Maße 91,6 x118x69,8 das Ganze mal 2 plus 70 ltr. Fahrt ihr dort mit Sprinter oder Hänger hoch, in der Hoffnung diese Menge auch zu fangen? Versorgt ihr anschließend euer Dorf mit Lachsforellen? 27 Stück in 3 Std. Wow das ist ja über den Zeitraum ein kompletter Dauerdrill:vik:. Fahrt doch mal zu Kronen Kurt nach Rodekro - die Russen dort, haben Montageclips von aussen auf ihren Fahrzeugen um die Ruten bei Teichwechsel.....#a


----------



## DKNoob (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



soapopera schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, dass ihr Fischen könnt, will ich ja gar nicht in Abrede stellen. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, 500 ltr.? Wie bekommt ihr das logistisch geregelt? Eine 215 ltr. Truhe hat die Maße 91,6 x118x69,8 das Ganze mal 2 plus 70 ltr. Fahrt ihr dort mit Sprinter oder Hänger hoch, in der Hoffnung diese Menge auch zu fangen? Versorgt ihr anschließend euer Dorf mit Lachsforellen? 27 Stück in 3 Std. Wow das ist ja über den Zeitraum ein kompletter Dauerdrill:vik:. Fahrt doch mal zu Kronen Kurt nach Rodekro - die Russen dort, haben Montageclips von aussen auf ihren Fahrzeugen um die Ruten bei Teichwechsel.....#a



naja hänger.. hm ist bei mir noch net so weit aber anhänger ist bei struunz dabei.. . ich selber bin vor 2 jahren auch noch mit den anhänger gefahren.. mit 5 stero boxen an board gg. aber wie gesagt... alles ist möglich.. unsere zielfische sind halt nur die forellen.. da haben wir das ganze gedönse für mit.ich würde mich nie an den  hafen stellen oder an die mole weil der fisch intressiert mich nicht. ich denke mal .. soll nicht überheblich wirken.. da dies unser zielfisch ist haben wir eventuell bissel mehr dabei als manch anderer urlaubs forellenangler. ich nehme in den 14 tagen bestimmt 50 glas powerbait mit in allen verschiedenen farben.davon baller ich auch bestimmt  20 glas durch. wenn es gut läuft. aber wie gesgt zur zeit lief es nicht wirklich .. ich hatte echt mühe meine 100 liter truhe voll zu bekommen.


----------



## soapopera (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



DKNoob schrieb:


> naja hänger.. hm ist bei mir noch net so weit aber anhänger ist bei struunz dabei.. . ich selber bin vor 2 jahren auch noch mit den anhänger gefahren.. mit 5 stero boxen an board gg. aber wie gesagt... alles ist möglich.. unsere zielfische sind halt nur die forellen.. da haben wir das ganze gedönse für mit.ich würde mich nie an den  hafen stellen oder an die mole weil der fisch intressiert mich nicht. ich denke mal .. soll nicht überheblich wirken.. da dies unser zielfisch ist haben wir eventuell bissel mehr dabei als manch anderer urlaubs forellenangler. ich nehme in den 14 tagen bestimmt 50 glas powerbait mit in allen verschiedenen farben.davon baller ich auch bestimmt  20 glas durch. wenn es gut läuft. aber wie gesgt zur zeit lief es nicht wirklich .. ich hatte echt mühe meine 100 liter truhe voll zu bekommen.



Ääähmm ich geb es auf.......macht weiter so Jungs|muahah:


----------



## Horner Jung (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Mal ne ernste Frage: Habt Ihr ne selbst definierte Grenze ab der Ihr sagt: “Ist mal gut jetzt, reicht ja auch.“ oder “Ich hab 50 EUR Eintritt gezahlt und nehme für 200 EUR Fisch mit, reicht.“ oder wann ist Schluss? Sonnenuntergang, oder Arme abfallen?
Kann das immer nicht so verstehen.
Klar freue ich mich auch, wenn ich mal wo bin wo ich im Vergleich zu meiner überfischten Großstadt was fange. Aber ab irgendwann bekomme ich so ne Art schlechtes Gewissen. So was in der Art. 
Halbe Tonne (volumenmäßig) in 14 Tagen ....


----------



## strunz2 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Also ne halbe Tonne ist das nicht. so zwischen 300 und 400 kg geschätzt.
Und mit den Truhen: wir hatten 2    110 Liter Truhen und ein 60 Liter 
Gefrierfach. Nach einer Woche waren die voll, einer ist nach Hause gefahren und hat den Fisch mitgenommen. Am Ende der zweiten Woche waren sie wieder voll.
Schlechtes Gewissen? Warum? Jeden Tag zwei Turns Morgens drei oder vier Stunden Abends 2 Stunden. Macht ca 60 Euro am Tag. Zahlen also auch über 800,-. Warum also schlechtes Gewissen?
Außerdem erwischen auch wir genügend schlechte Tage, ich weiß aber es kommen auch gute!!! Schlechtes Gewissen.... am Forellensee,
selten so nen Quatsch gehört. Habe im Laufe der Jahre hunderten von Touri
Anglern zu Ihrem Fisch verholfen.  Schlechtes Gewissen.....????
Habe über Jahre diesen Thread mit allen Infos versorgt, und jetzt
schlechtes Gewissen????
Habe dutzende Mal daneben gestanden, als andere weit mehr gefangen
haben, weil sie an dem Tag besser waren. Schlechtes Gewissen????
Habe hunderte, nein tausende Euro in das notwendige Equipment
gesteckt.  Schlechtes Gewissen?????


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Horner Jung schrieb:


> Mal ne ernste Frage: Habt Ihr ne selbst definierte Grenze ab der Ihr sagt: “Ist mal gut jetzt, reicht ja auch.“ oder “Ich hab 50 EUR Eintritt gezahlt und nehme für 200 EUR Fisch mit, reicht.“ oder wann ist Schluss? Sonnenuntergang, oder Arme abfallen?
> Kann das immer nicht so verstehen.
> Klar freue ich mich auch, wenn ich mal wo bin wo ich im Vergleich zu meiner überfischten Großstadt was fange. Aber ab irgendwann bekomme ich so ne Art schlechtes Gewissen. So was in der Art.
> Halbe Tonne (volumenmäßig) in 14 Tagen ....




also jetzt hör mal auf. am fopu schlechtes gewissen zu haben ist ja mal lächerlich. jeder bezahlt dort die fische werden extra dafür besetzt. wo ist das problem.  du hörst auch nicht auf  wenn du 1 fisch gefangen hast.. wo ist die grenze?? jetzt wollt ihr das jemanden vorschreiben nur weil ihr es vieleicht nicht könnt.. betonung liegt auf vieleicht..  jeden angler den ich dort kennen gelernt habe  egal ob rentner oder junger unternehmer fahren alle zum forellenteich um dort erfolg zu haben. jetzt kommen da solche moral apostel und wollen jemanden die fangmenge festsetzten .lol und das am fopu.. mal im ernst. die 300-400kilo kommen ja net an einen tag zusammen..vor allem ich für meinen teil verschenke auch viele fische  wenn ich kein ladevolumen mehr habe aber nur weil ich genug fische habe höre ich auf zu angeln??(es ist mein hobby und liegt in der männlichen natur.. jäger und sammler.gg)ich denke mal . struunz und ich  hauen da mehr gelder  für die einheimischen rein als manch anderer moral apostel..ich für meinen teil fahre nur nach dänemark um dort zu angeln.. ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht was ich dort sonnst machen sollte nach 17 jahren dänemark besuch.ich habe aber auch  eine liebe frau die gerne an der frischen luft ist und mich dorthin begleitet.  also nur mal so angesprochen. und ich glaube nicht das ihr aufhört zu angeln wenn ihr mal 6-8 stk gefangen habt.. ok wenn eure zeit abgelaufen ist. weil das habe ich in den ganze jahren noch nie an einen forellenteich erlebt das jemand eher abhaut weil er ein limmit sich gesetzt hat..|supergri|supergri


----------



## soapopera (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin, eigentlich wollte ich die Aussagen von Strunz2 und DKNoob einfach mal so stehen lassen. Geht aber nicht. Strunz2 bist du jetzt etwas verschnupft, weil andere Menschen hierzu eine andere Meinung und auch eine andere Einstellung haben? Bei mir kommen eure Kommentare so an, wie soll ich es am besten sagen? Eventuell mit einem Werbeslogan: Alles muss raus, Gewinne, Gewinne, Gewinne. Du rechnest auf, was du nicht alles investiert hast und das muss jetzt wieder rein? Nun bei derzeitigen Preisen von 17.- Euro pro Kilo, kann man Vermutungen anstellen. Geht es bei euch eigentlich auch noch um die Hauptsache das Angeln? Fehlt nur noch das Geschrei nach Baglimits für Put&Take Seen in Dänemark, dank Aussagen die von Genossen wie euch kommen. Frei nach Dietmar Wischmeyer " Biomasse mit Internetanschluß"! Ich habe fertig!


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



soapopera schrieb:


> Moin, eigentlich wollte ich die Aussagen von Strunz2 und DKNoob einfach mal so stehen lassen. Geht aber nicht. Strunz2 bist du jetzt etwas verschnupft, weil andere Menschen hierzu eine andere Meinung und auch eine andere Einstellung haben? Bei mir kommen eure Kommentare so an, wie soll ich es am besten sagen? Eventuell mit einem Werbeslogan: Alles muss raus, Gewinne, Gewinne, Gewinne. Du rechnest auf, was du nicht alles investiert hast und das muss jetzt wieder rein? Nun bei derzeitigen Preisen von 17.- Euro pro Kilo, kann man Vermutungen anstellen. Geht es bei euch eigentlich auch noch um die Hauptsache das Angeln? Fehlt nur noch das Geschrei nach Baglimits für Put&Take Seen in Dänemark, dank Aussagen die von Genossen wie euch kommen. Frei nach Dietmar Wischmeyer " Biomasse mit Internetanschluß"! Ich habe fertig!



ich versteh nicht das du dich darüber aufregst??  wer was wieviel mitnimmt. bissel komisch das ganze oder meinst nicht(put and take  du weisst ja was das heisst?). wenn ich diese affen an der see  sehe die 30 eisfächer bei kott mieten um heringe nach hause zu bringen aber hier  leute verurteilen die angeln können. naja langsam wird es komisch.  aber bitte wo zahlst du 17€ das kilo versteh deine rechnerei nicht. die forellen kosten in dk 35 kronen das kilo. sind bei mir keine 17€


aber nichts desto trotz einen schönen tag dir gewünscht. #h

edit:ausserdem wen würden wir denn damit schaden  wenn wir soviel mitnehmen?? den betreiber sicherlich nicht. der fisch der im tümpel schwimmt ist bezahlt...  schade ich dir damit?? da muss ich erhlich sein.. leute die ich nicht kenne sind mir eigentlich egal. sorry das des so hart klingt. soll auch nicht abwertend sein.  aber mir egal.


----------



## soapopera (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo DKNoob, ich möchte dir das so einfach wie möglich erklären. Wenn ich zum Fischen gehe, dann entnehme ich die Menge, die meine Lieben und ich selbst verwerten können. In der Regel bin ich 3 - 4 mal im Jahr für eine Woche in Dänemark. Ich habe grundsätzlich eine Gefriertasche mit, die ich ansonsten auf Flugreisen nach Norwegen einsetze. In diese Tasche passen ungefähr 20 Kg Fisch. Ist die Tasche voll, dann ist genug. Also macht das im Jahr bei 4 Wochen ca. 80 Kilo Forellen. Das Ganze wird dann auf 6 Personen aufgeteilt. Nun muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht jeden zweiten Tag Forelle essen möchte. Wenn das bei euch so ist, dann sei es so! Du schreibst was von" Affen" an der See die sich irgendwelche Schließfächer mieten um dann hier Leute zu verurteilen, die angeln können. Zu diesen " Affen " gehöre ich nicht. Was macht ihr eigentlich anders? Wenn ich einen Put&Take anfahre und das mache ich, dann mit der Fliegen/Spinrute ausschließlich. So ist es mir auch möglich zuviel gefangenen Fisch schonend wieder zurück zu setzen oder an Menschen zu verteilen, die nicht so viel Glück oder wie du es ausdrückst Können haben. Die Summe von 17.- Euro kommt aus dem Internet Kilopreis von der deutschen See. Mir schadest du nicht, wenn du meinst hunderte von Kilos nach Hause zu schleppen. Mir gehen nur die Menschen auf den Nerv, die total unentspannt um die Teiche laufen und genau dort aufschlagen, wo gefangen wird um ja alles abzugreifen. Da wird nicht mehr auf Abstand zum Nachbarn geachtet, Leute werden verdrängt usw. usw.! Meine Liebste incl. Hund ist fast bei jedem Dänemarkurlaub mit dabei und glaub mir es gibt noch viele schöne Dinge die man dort so anstellen kann.


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



soapopera schrieb:


> Hallo DKNoob, ich möchte dir das so einfach wie möglich erklären. Wenn ich zum Fischen gehe, dann entnehme ich die Menge, die meine Lieben und ich selbst verwerten können. In der Regel bin ich 3 - 4 mal im Jahr für eine Woche in Dänemark. Ich habe grundsätzlich eine Gefriertasche mit, die ich ansonsten auf Flugreisen nach Norwegen einsetze. In diese Tasche passen ungefähr 20 Kg Fisch. Ist die Tasche voll, dann ist genug. Also macht das im Jahr bei 4 Wochen ca. 80 Kilo Forellen. Das Ganze wird dann auf 6 Personen aufgeteilt. Nun muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht jeden zweiten Tag Forelle essen möchte. Wenn das bei euch so ist, dann sei es so! Du schreibst was von" Affen" an der See die sich irgendwelche Schließfächer mieten um dann hier Leute zu verurteilen, die angeln können. Zu diesen " Affen " gehöre ich nicht. Was macht ihr eigentlich anders? Wenn ich einen Put&Take anfahre und das mache ich, dann mit der Fliegen/Spinrute ausschließlich. So ist es mir auch möglich zuviel gefangenen Fisch schonend wieder zurück zu setzen oder an Menschen zu verteilen, die nicht so viel Glück oder wie du es ausdrückst Können haben. Die Summe von 17.- Euro kommt aus dem Internet Kilopreis von der deutschen See. Mir schadest du nicht, wenn du meinst hunderte von Kilos nach Hause zu schleppen. Mir gehen nur die Menschen auf den Nerv, die total unentspannt um die Teiche laufen und genau dort aufschlagen, wo gefangen wird um ja alles abzugreifen. Da wird nicht mehr auf Abstand zum Nachbarn geachtet, Leute werden verdrängt usw. usw.! Meine Liebste incl. Hund ist fast bei jedem Dänemarkurlaub mit dabei und glaub mir es gibt noch viele schöne Dinge die man dort so anstellen kann.



 also 80 kilo fisch als filet ist auch nicht gerade wenig.würde ich mal behaupten.die ess ich noch netmal in einen jahr gg.aber wenn du mal die berichte ordentlich gelesen hättest. fange ich auch nur meine lade kapazität und verschenke auch meine fische die ich weiter fange.. ich fahre auch mehrmals im jahr nach dk  frag mich wo das problem liegt.. ?? ich für meine  teil werde weiterhin fische fangen  und auch mitnehmen. ob du mir da ein vortrag darüber halten möchtest oder nicht.oder bezahlst du mir meine angellei?? röchtisch nein. also um darauf zu sprechen zu kommen. hast du angst das leute dir den fisch wegfangen ?? weil du schreibst leute die unentspannt um den teich laufen. hmm. man sollte immer auf der suche gehen wo der fisch steht. aber zum glück kenne ich jeden teich in der nähe weiss wie ich dort zu angeln habe da sitze ich meistens schon an den besten stellen.. wenn ich laufe und suche werde ich bestimmt keinen anderen angler damit ärgern.. dann gehe ich 2 plätze weiter.. so was mich daneben zu stellen habe ich garnicht nötig. und wenn ein angler sich neben mir stellen würde und er kann angeln ist es doch wumpe ob er neben mir stehen würde. soll er doch auch fisch fangen. versteh dein argument nicht.aber 80 kilo fisch ist schon ne masse.a 20 kilo filet wovon ich mal ausgehe  weil ganz muss das aber eine grosse kühltasche sein.nunja egal. ich halte hier keinen angler romane darüber wieviel er zu fangen hat. und das ist auch gut so. zum glück sind nicht alle menschen gleich im leben..deine ansicht ist so.. meine ist anders.. also alles jut. frag mich aber immer noch das man sich so aufregen kann wie du über leute am forellenpuff. wenn sie ordentlich mit nehmen. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat es wird kein mensch dadurch geschädigt. also alles jut.und noch einmal.. wenn du die 300-400 kilo von strunz durch 2 leute teilst sind das dann auch nur noch 150-200 kilo pro persohn.also  dann rechne mal hoch.. forellen 3-4 kilo bei 200 kilo sind das ca 50 stk.+- 2-3stk also alles mal im rahmen.und das in 14 tagen pro persohn..sind knapp 3,6 fische am tag.


----------



## Emil66 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Jetzt hört mal auf zu streiten und gebt einem Anfänger wie mir tipps fahre am 28.10. Hoch und wollte loch nees und baekmarksbro befischen also her mit den guten stellen und Tipps über köder und fangmethoden bin nur 3km von loch nees entfernt also werde ich den wohl am meisten befischen dafür brauche ich gute stellen und köder Tipps und angelmethoden.....danke


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Jetzt hört mal auf zu streiten und gebt einem Anfänger wie mir tipps fahre am 28.10. Hoch und wollte loch nees und baekmarksbro befischen also her mit den guten stellen und Tipps über köder und fangmethoden bin nur 3km von loch nees entfernt also werde ich den wohl am meisten befischen dafür brauche ich gute stellen und köder Tipps und angelmethoden.....danke


in loch musst du schauen .. in den ecken.. am alten see direkt an den grossen tipi rechts und links oder auf der geraden am tipi. die ecke vorm kindersee ist auch sehr fängig.. oder die ecke am windrad..  aber du musst in nees aufpassen wie der wind steht. die halten sich wirklich im wind auf. so wie meine erfahrung von dem teich ist. köder... 4 meter rute 2meter vorfach schwimmender spiro 30 cm blei vorm haken .. habe gefangen auf nur schwarz schwarz/gelb Schwarz weiss(powerbait) . und nur schlepp geangelt. und ganz langsam.an den neuen teich in loch.. wenn du drauf fährst vorne die 2-3 hütte am rasen.. wirst schon sehen. die 2 hütte ist super. da kannst in die bucht angeln und auch in die mitte werfen. meine erfahrung an den neuen see.hoffe es hilft dir ein wenig.

edit noch nen kleinen tip.nimm dir rotwurm mit. den köderst du aufs vorfach machst dann dein powerbait am haken formst ihn das er sich im wasser dreht und lässt den rotwurm über den teig rutschen dann wenn du schleppst  dreht sich der wurm hammer mässig und ein grosser reiz für die forellen.


----------



## Emil66 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Neuer See 2 Hütte linke Seite oder rechte Seite danke auf jeden Fall für die Tipps


----------



## strunz2 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Bin vom 21. 10. - 04.11. selbst oben. Wenn du was wissen willst, schick mir
ne private Nachricht. bekommst dann Handy Nr. und Kfz Kennzeichen.
Werde aber in dieser Runde bestimmt nichts mehr mitteilen. Muss mich
hier dafür rechtfertigen ob und wie viel ich fange Da lach ich mir den Ar.... ab.


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Neuer See 2 Hütte linke Seite oder rechte Seite danke auf jeden Fall für die Tipps


 wen du mit dem auto am 2ten see ankommst. fährst den weg entlang wenn du auf dem gelände bist und links aus dem fahrer fenster schaust  genau auf deiner seite hast da noch 4-5 meter rasen vor dir oder anders du hast da 2 poller wo er fisch anliefert.. sind nicht zu übersehen.. rechts davon kommt die erste hütte du nimmst die 2te. #h

 und strunzi.. joo ist leider so. du und ich sind schon böse buben.. angeln den leuten ihren fisch wech 

na mal im ernst blödsinnig.


----------



## strunz2 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Eins noch für den Schlaumeier:
Meist läuft die Sache anders. Am Anfang suche ich mir nen stillen wenig
frequentierten Angelplatz. Ja und dann, wenn ich fange, rate mal was passiert?


----------



## Aborre (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Junge, Junge. Drei Tage mal Offline und schon den Shitstorm verpasst....
Obwohl ich sicherlich auch nicht immer der gleichen Meinung wie unsere beiden Platzhirsche bin (gerade "Flasche leer" kommt doch oft sehr "oberlehrerhaft" rüber; und wehe man sagt nicht "ja und amen Meister" zu seinen Posts...),  steht aber doch grundsätzlich außer Frage, dass die beiden wissen wovon sie reden.  
Ich würde es schon sehr bedauern, wenn einer oder beide sich hier nicht mehr äußern möchten, denn im Grunde profitiert doch jeder hier davon, der nicht seit 17 Jahren 3 - 4 Wochen pro Jahr in DK am FoPu angelt.

Zum Thema "schlechtes Gewissen wegen zu viel gefangen" kann ich den beiden jedenfalls nur beipflichten: Einfach nur lächerlich um nicht zu sagen grotesk sich darüber aufzuregen, dass manche am FoPu zu viel fangen. Das ist sicherlich das erste Mal, dass ich so ein Statement im Zusammenhang mit einem kommerziellen See höre, der ausschließlich mit Zuchtforellen besetzt wird, deren einziger Zweck es ist von Anglern gefangen und geschlachtet zu werden.
Bisher habe ich im Zusammenhang mit FoPus imer nur Leute sich beklagen hören, die ZU WENIG gefangen haben;+;+;+
Also haut aus Leute #:#:#:

PS: Ich bin ab Samstag vor Ort und werde berichten. Das Wetter soll ja besser werden, hoffentlich auch das Beißverhalten.


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Aborre schrieb:


> Ich würde es schon sehr bedauern, wenn einer oder beide sich hier nicht mehr äußern möchten, denn im Grunde profitiert doch jeder hier davon, der nicht seit 17 Jahren 3 - 4 Wochen pro Jahr in DK am FoPu angelt.
> 
> .


 ich mag dich auch leiden #h#h#hund zu dem beissverhalten.. drücke ich dir mal ganz fest die daumen.. freue mich auf deine berichte.


----------



## XL31 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Nachdem ich diesen Thread seit einiger Zeit verfolge, muss ich mich doch über so einige Beiträge sehr wundern und auch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich fahre seit über 10 Jahen mind. 3 x jährlich nach Sondervig. Wenn ich an einen FOPU gehe und eine Karte löse, möchte ich selbstverständlich auch möglichst viel fangen. Es gibt auch Tage, an denen ich ohne Karte am FOPU einfach nur das Gespräch mit anderen Anglern oder Bekannten wie z.B. Heiko suche. Ich halte es für vollkommen legetim, soviel Forellen zu fangen, wie ich verwerten kann. Schließlich werden die Forellen darfür eingesetzt. Da die Betreiber den Bestatz anhand der zuvor verkauften Karten bestimmen, sehen auch sie es gerne, wenn gut gefangen wird. Dies ist die beste Werbung für sie. Selbstverständlich fangen manche mehr als andere und es kann Neid aufkommen. 
In den meisten Fällen hat dieses aber mit Erfahrung und etwas Können zu tun. Daher sind auch Tips bezüglich guter Stellen, Köder und der Methode kaum abzugeben. Hierbei spielen zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle (Wetter und dessen Beständigkeit, scheint die Sonne, Tageszeit, Windrichtung, Luftdruck, Wassertemperatur, ist das Wasser klar oder eher trübe? usw.). Selbst wenn ich den richtigen Köder und die Methode gefunden habe, kann es sein, dass diese schon nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr fängig ist und ich etwas anderes ausprobieren muss. Hier kommt die Erfahrung ins Spiel, da es unzählige Kombinationen aus Tiefe, Schleppen, Stand, auftreibend, spinnen, verschiedenen Naturködern, Spinnern und PB gibt.
So ich hoffe, dass sich die Gemüter wieder beruhigen und freue mich schon auf den 21. Oktober. Dann bin ich wieder für eine Woche oben. Vielleicht treffe ich ja wieder Strunz2 wie zuletzt Ostern zusammen mit Heiko.
Petri und seht die Sache nicht so ernst. Es ist ja schließlich ein Hobby.#:


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



XL31 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich diesen Thread seit einiger Zeit verfolge, muss ich mich doch über so einige Beiträge sehr wundern und auch meinen Senf dazugeben.
> Ich fahre seit über 10 Jahen mind. 3 x jährlich nach Sondervig. Wenn ich an einen FOPU gehe und eine Karte löse, möchte ich selbstverständlich auch möglichst viel fangen. Es gibt auch Tage, an denen ich ohne Karte am FOPU einfach nur das Gespräch mit anderen Anglern oder Bekannten wie z.B. Heiko suche. Ich halte es für vollkommen legetim, soviel Forellen zu fangen, wie ich verwerten kann. Schließlich werden die Forellen darfür eingesetzt. Da die Betreiber den Bestatz anhand der zuvor verkauften Karten bestimmen, sehen auch sie es gerne, wenn gut gefangen wird. Dies ist die beste Werbung für sie. Selbstverständlich fangen manche mehr als andere und es kann Neid aufkommen.
> In den meisten Fällen hat dieses aber mit Erfahrung und etwas Können zu tun. Daher sind auch Tips bezüglich guter Stellen, Köder und der Methode kaum abzugeben. Hierbei spielen zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle (Wetter und dessen Beständigkeit, scheint die Sonne, Tageszeit, Windrichtung, Luftdruck, Wassertemperatur, ist das Wasser klar oder eher trübe? usw.). Selbst wenn ich den richtigen Köder und die Methode gefunden habe, kann es sein, dass diese schon nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr fängig ist und ich etwas anderes ausprobieren muss. Hier kommt die Erfahrung ins Spiel, da es unzählige Kombinationen aus Tiefe, Schleppen, Stand, auftreibend, spinnen, verschiedenen Naturködern, Spinnern und PB gibt.
> So ich hoffe, dass sich die Gemüter wieder beruhigen und freue mich schon auf den 21. Oktober. Dann bin ich wieder für eine Woche oben. Vielleicht treffe ich ja wieder Strunz2 wie zuletzt Ostern zusammen mit Heiko.
> Petri und seht die Sache nicht so ernst. Es ist ja schließlich ein Hobby.#:



geddi altes hühnerei.  willkommen mein grosser.noch einer der weiss wovon wir reden. gg
:vik:


----------



## Horner Jung (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



XL31 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an einen FOPU gehe und eine Karte löse, möchte ich selbstverständlich auch möglichst viel fangen. Es gibt auch Tage, an denen ich ohne Karte am FOPU einfach nur das Gespräch mit anderen Anglern oder Bekannten wie z.B. Heiko suche. Ich halte es für vollkommen legetim, soviel Forellen zu fangen, wie ich verwerten kann. Schließlich werden die Forellen darfür eingesetzt. Da die Betreiber den Bestatz anhand der zuvor verkauften Karten bestimmen, sehen auch sie es gerne, wenn gut gefangen wird. Dies ist die beste Werbung sie.#:



Guck mal, d a s ist doch mal ne Antwort auf meine Frage. Ich selbst war noch nie an nem Fopu, obwohl doch, 2015 in HS, fast vergessen. 
War ne einfache ernstgemeinte Frage ohne Hintergedanken, weil ich mir selbst nicht vorstellen könnte, mit so viel Fisch nach Hause fahren zu wollen. Wer mag kann sich also gerne wieder etwas beruhigen und muss nicht gleich mit “grotesk“ und “lächerlich“ um sich werfen. 
Wenn's also im Prinzip vom Deal und auch der Kalkulation des Betreibers her egal ist, ob ich den Fisch vom Tresen oder aus dem Teich nehme, dann ist doch alles gut. Wobei die Rechnung von 3.16 Fischen pro Tag oder was das war die Sache natürlich relativiert. Das war auch ne gute Antwort. 
Für mich wären die Massen halt nix. Angele selbst dort einfach am Fjord oder Küste für das Essen am selben oder für den nächsten Tag. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 

Ich bin selbst ab dem 21. in der Gegend, aber spotmäßig gibt's da wohl keine Überschneidung mit euch. Und wenn doch wär's vielleicht ebenfalls interessant.

In diesem Sinne also: Einfach jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Emil66 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Dknoob und Strunz werden gebraucht hier im Forum geben gute Tipps und haben einen Plan und lasst sie fangen Leute die sich daran stören sollen weg gucken oder aus dem Forum austreten ein hoch auf die BEIDEN!!!!!!


----------



## Emil66 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Lohnt es sich eigentlich den ganzen tag am teich zu fischen sprich von morgens bis abends oder beissen die Forellen nur morgens und abends........danke


----------



## DKNoob (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eigentlich den ganzen tag am teich zu fischen sprich von morgens bis abends oder beissen die Forellen nur morgens und abends........danke


also du kannst auch pech haben das sie garnicht beissen.auch wenn du eine tageskarte genommen hast. wenn man das wüsste würde ich in 14 tagen nur einmal angeln gehen dann den ganzen tag.

 nöö das denke ich kann dir keiner sagen.ich für mein teil habe die morgenstunden bevorzugt in nees


----------



## XL31 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eigentlich den ganzen tag am teich zu fischen sprich von morgens bis abends oder beissen die Forellen nur morgens und abends........danke



Ich habe meistens die besten Erfolge morgens oder gegen Abend. Diese Einschätzung kann jedoch auch sehr subjektiv sein, da ich zu diesen Zeiten meistens angeln gehe. Allerdings ist der Erfolg auch häufig vom Wetter abhänig. Oft ist morgens die Beislaune sofort vorbei, sobald die Sonne aufs Wasser scheint. Manchmals hilft dann aber ein dunkler Köder. Wenn dann noch das Wasser klar ist, benutze ich ein Flourocarbon-Vorfach. Allerdings habe ich auch schon an sonnigen Tagen um die Mittagszeit sehr gut gefangen. Leider ist auch hier keine pauschale Empfehlung möglich, denn sonst könnte ich mir viele Stunden ohne jeden Zupper sparen.


----------



## XL31 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eigentlich den ganzen tag am teich zu fischen sprich von morgens bis abends oder beissen die Forellen nur morgens und abends........danke



Leider bist Du zu einem falschen Zeitpunkt in DK. Zusammen mit Strunz2 werden wir sicherlich die FOPU´s in der Woche vor Deiner Ankunft leergefischt haben.|supergri:c


----------



## strunz2 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

so wirds kommen aber diesmal hab ich dann ein schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Horner Jung (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Aber musst Du doch nicht. Das war doch schon geklärt


----------



## DKNoob (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> so wirds kommen aber diesmal hab ich dann ein schlechtes Gewissen



hab ich auch immer wenn ich ne flasche veterano alleine getrunken habe ....hätte ja was abgeben können .:vik::vik: aber nein das ego geht mit einen durch.


----------



## strunz2 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Aber Heiko wir teilen doch, sogar den Veterano


----------



## DKNoob (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Aber Heiko wir teilen doch, sogar den Veterano




hehe das geddi trinkt auch veterano gg#6

logo schmeckt ja auch legger das olle zeuch.aber back to topic. 

hoffe ihr fangt alle was ,muss ja ne menge fisch in den teichen sein. und keine skrupel volker der fisch ist bezahlt.#h


----------



## Aborre (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Kurze Wasserstandsmedung nach den ersten beiden Tagen DK. Gestern früh entgegen der sonstigen Gewohnheit schon mal schnell für 4 Stunden los nach Baeckmarksbro. Bestes Wetter (bewölkt, wenig Wind), Teich bis zum Anschlag voll mit Fisch, viele Dänen am Wasser (spricht m.E. eher für als gegen einen FoPu), aber zu zweit nur eine Refo #c#c#c Die Forellen sind gesprungen wie die Weltmeister, aber richtig beißen wollten sie nicht. Es kamen ca. 10 Fische raus in den 4 Std von ca. 15 Anglern.
Ich habe wirklich alles probiert, aber mehr als zwei Anfasser waren nicht drin. Ernüchterung machte sich breit|kopfkrat.
Heute Nachmittag dann erst Lodbjerg Hede angefahren. Windstärke 4-5 und jede Menge Angler am Wasser.
Wir entschieden uns spontan einen anderen Teich anzufahren (Pilgaard). Diese Entscheidung erwies sich dann als goldrichtig.
Am Ende waren es 14 schöne Refos bis 4 kg. Hat richtig Laune gemacht und bestätigt die These, dass man schon etwas einsetzten muss (nämlich Sprit), um dann den Puff zu finden, an dem doch was geht.
An den Puffs, wo wir sonst noch zum Gucken waren (Sondervig, Loch Nees, Bovling,...) hielt sich die Begeisterung der anwesenden Angler doch sehr in Grenzen...
Morgen ist Sturm angesagt und somit erst mal Pause.

Bis denn
Aborre


----------



## ClasicII (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an.
Petri#6
Was du beschrieben hast kenn ich irgendwo her:q
Teiche voll mit Fisch die als ich vor ort war (bis vor einer woche)
Direkt vor deinen füßen stehen.
Was in Lodbjerg gut ging war entweder gaaaaanz langsam schleppen mit pb, ohne blei am vorfach u höchstens 1m tief.
Was noch besser lief, den pb stationär anzubieten. Dann aber höchstens 50cm tief ebenfalls ohne blei am Vorfach sprich kurz unter der wasseroberfläche.
Und das alles vorne an der rinne.
Sprich der platz vorne links am parkplatz wo die bank steht, links u rechts die plätze von der bank gehen auch noch.
Ca. 10-15m vom Ufer da fällt es steil ab.
Weiterhin viel glück.
Gruss


----------



## DKNoob (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Aborre schrieb:


> Wir entschieden uns spontan einen anderen Teich anzufahren (Pilgaard). Diese Entscheidung erwies sich dann als goldrichtig.
> Am Ende waren es 14 schöne Refos bis 4 kg. Hat richtig Laune gemacht und bestätigt die These, dass man schon etwas einsetzten muss (nämlich Sprit), um dann den Puff zu finden, an dem doch was geht.
> An den Puffs, wo wir sonst noch zum Gucken waren (Sondervig, Loch Nees, Bovling,...) hielt sich die Begeisterung der anwesenden Angler doch sehr in Grenzen...
> Morgen ist Sturm angesagt und somit erst mal Pause.
> ...



genau unser reden. ohne dem geht zur zeit nicht viel.zumindestens kann ich ja nur vom september reden.:m

warum das so ist  ist alles eine spekulationssache.. wetter -luftdruck und und und. hoffe du hast noch ein paar fängige tage .. viel spass noch #h


----------



## Aborre (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



> Dann aber höchstens 50cm tief ebenfalls ohne blei am Vorfach sprich kurz unter der wasseroberfläche.


.

Das kann ich bestätigen. Ganz oben spielt die Musik:vik:


----------



## sCoPeXx (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hi Zusammen... da ist man mal 2 Monate nicht online... und hier geht man sich fast an den Kragen... Bag Limit finde ich an nem FoPu unnötig solange man die Tiere auch sinnvoll verwerten kann  die 23 Forellen filetierenich. ..die ich mit gebracht hatte haben keine 2 Monate gehalten ... Allen die oben sind Petri 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aborre (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So, gerade zurück aus Baeckmarksbro. Die fast Totalpleite vom Sonntag lies uns keine Ruhe, obwohl ein paar Selbstzweifel sicherlich schon da waren. Knapp 10 kg Fisch (eine schöne BaFo von 2.7 kg lies sich u.a. zum Filetieren überreden) sind es dann geworden. Das Geheimnis des Erfolges waren ausnahmslos helle Köder beim aktiven Angeln sowie der gute alte Tauwurm kurz unter der Oberfläche angeboten. War aber trotzdem ganz schön zäh und harte Arbeit, viel ging ansonsten nicht raus bei den anderen Angelkollegen. 
Fisch ist nach wie vor ohne Ende drin, es tobt an allen Ecken und Enden.
Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, greifen wir Freitag nochmal an. 

Gruß
Aborre


----------



## DKNoob (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

lochnees wurde heute frisch besetzt. saiblinge über 6 kg und lachsforellen.. am 2ten see an der grossen wiese 3 hütte von links. vieleicht bleiben die ja stehen.. allen eine schöne zeit die heute gefahren sind und petri.


----------



## strunz2 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4884/u685oggc_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4884/9xcalmoe_jpg.htm

Nur damit nochmal einige verstehen, dass ich weiß wovon ich rede.


----------



## peppepoppy (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Petri zu der tollen Strecke (... und lass dich von den anderen nicht ärgern)
Wo ist es gewesen?
Bin ab Samstag auch vor Ort.
Evtl. trifft man dich dort.

VG
Peter


----------



## strunz2 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

loch nees


----------



## DKNoob (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4884/u685oggc_jpg.htm
> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4884/9xcalmoe_jpg.htm
> 
> Nur damit nochmal einige verstehen, dass ich weiß wovon ich rede.



hehe. so schaut es aus.mf#h

viel spass euch noch .. und genau wie ich gesagt habe in der mitte der wiese

räum den tümpel leer.


----------



## Emil66 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Schöne fische ist der Platz dort wo er einsetzt wo die beiden Stangen sind .....


----------



## sCoPeXx (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strunz2 schrieb:


> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4884/u685oggc_jpg.htm
> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4884/9xcalmoe_jpg.htm
> 
> Nur damit nochmal einige verstehen, dass ich weiß wovon ich rede.


Hübscher Saibling Petri 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Emil66 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Oder die andere Seite gegenüber von den Stangen......


----------



## strunz2 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ach der Platz ist egal. Der Wind entscheidet das Geschäft. Heute Morgen
übrigens 12!!!


----------



## strunz2 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Schaut mal auf Facebook.


----------



## Naish82 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Das ist aber keine besonders nachhaltige Fischerei...


----------



## strunz2 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Was verstehst du unter nachhaltig?


----------



## DKNoob (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine besonders nachhaltige Fischerei...



blubb


----------



## anschmu (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine besonders nachhaltige Fischerei...



Forellenpuff und Nachhaltig ist wie Licht ohne Strom :vik:
oder bin ich hier im falsche Film !


----------



## Naish82 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Dachte mit dem smiley hinter dem Beitrag die Ironie deutlich gekennzeichnet zu haben.
Die letzten Wochen ging hier ja übelst das gebashe gegen die „vielfänger“ an denndänischen puffs.
Und nach der geilen Strecke von strunzi wär mir das doch glatt nochmal nen kommentar wert...


----------



## DKNoob (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Dachte mit dem smiley hinter dem Beitrag die Ironie deutlich gekennzeichnet zu haben.
> Die letzten Wochen ging hier ja übelst das gebashe gegen die „vielfänger“ an denndänischen puffs.
> Und nach der geilen Strecke von strunzi wär mir das doch glatt nochmal nen kommentar wert...


 der smilie ist total schlecht zu erkennen . 

*ironie*hört sich gut an. aber du merkst es wird sofort drauf angegangen. |supergri  und wie anschmu schon sagte am puff nachhaltig angööln wäere sinnlos. gg


----------



## eyevissa (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Nach 10 Tagen am Fjord hier ein kleiner Bericht: Letzte Woche lief es um Stauning herum recht gut, nachdem man wusste dass die Forellen flach und meist in der Teichmitte stehen konnte man sie ziemlich regelmäßig aktiv geangelt rausziehen. Mit dem Sturm am Wochenende waren die Karten bei mir neu gemischt, die letzten zwei Tage standen sie am/im Ufer. Fänge sind nun nicht mehr so regelmäßig, macht aber auch nichts. Transportkapazitäten sind ausgeschöpft und vor Ort ist der Forellenhunger gestillt. Allen vor Ort noch viel Erfolg und dem Rest viel Spaß beim Buchen für 2018!!!


----------



## Danmark2k (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Petri :m
Das deckt sich mit unseren erfahrungen im Sept. anfang Okt.
Da war es aber relative pervers, die Fische standen direkt vor den Füßen es sei den man kannte sehr markante stellen am See dann konnte man auch mal weiter draussen eine Fangen.
#h


----------



## eyevissa (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Und extrem vorsichtig waren sie. Kleine Köder liefen deutlich besser und am Besten beim Aktivangeln so angeboten, dass gleich angeschlagen werden konnte. Die klassische Schleppmontage mit Bait wurde oft nur probiert und wieder ausgespuckt, der richtige Biss blieb aus.


----------



## Emil66 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Ihr schreibt immer 2 m vorfach und 30 cm bleischrott vorm haken nehmt  ihr schwimmende spiro oder halbsinkende oder sinkende...


----------



## anschmu (1. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt immer 2 m vorfach und 30 cm bleischrott vorm haken nehmt  ihr schwimmende spiro oder halbsinkende oder sinkende...



Musst du schauen ,wie der Fisch steht . Ich angele mit alle drei Varianten .


----------



## strunz2 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

schwebende spiros


----------



## Emil66 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Schwebende sind schwimmende


----------



## strunz2 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

richtiiiiiich


----------



## porscher (4. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So eine Woche ist wieder um. War aber nur 2 mal los. 2 Stunden Sondervig = 0 Fische. 17 Mann am See. In diesen 2 Stunden wurde nicht ein Fisch gefangen. Es wir weiterhin im Rhytmus Montag, Mittwoch und Freitag besetzt. Jeweils zwischen 150 und 175 kg. Dann habe ich das erste Mal den Teich in Ljodberg Hede getestet. 2 Stunden = 1 Fisch a 2,5kg.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen dass ich ausschliesslich mit Kunstködern(Spinner, Wobbler und Blinker) geangelt habe. Bei allen anderen Anglern die ich angetroffen habe, lief es auch schlecht. Der Teich direkt in Hvide Sande ist weiterhin geschlossen und steht zu Verkauf bereit.


----------



## eike (13. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo wir wollen am Wochenende den Put and Take in Pilgaard besuchen kann mir jemand Tipps geben fängige Stellen Köder usw......danke


----------



## Emil66 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Wir wollen auch nach Pilgaard für 3 Tage weil unsere andere Tour ausgefallen ist zu viel krank gewesen Tipps wären gut vielleicht gute Stellen  und Köder


----------



## DKNoob (15. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

sorry hab ich noch nie beangelt.


----------



## anschmu (18. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Wir wollen auch nach Pilgaard für 3 Tage weil unsere andere Tour ausgefallen ist zu viel krank gewesen Tipps wären gut vielleicht gute Stellen  und Köder



Moin Kann ich leider auch nichts zu sagen . Hab dort auch nur mal geschaut . Wie kommt ihr denn gerade auf Pligaard ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## eike (19. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ja wollten mal ein Teich anfahren der nicht so überlaufen ist


----------



## anschmu (19. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



eike schrieb:


> ja wollten mal ein Teich anfahren der nicht so überlaufen ist



Ok ,dann berichte bitte mal , was sich so getan hat ! Vielleicht kann ich dort auch mal angeln , obwohl der nicht so in mein Teichschema  passt


----------



## Rentner63 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo anschmu,

du bist ja viel in Dänemark, ich wollte 1 Woche jetz im Dezember an den Storkesöen  bei Ribe fahren hast du dort schon geangelt.

Gruß
Rentner63


----------



## strunz2 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Die Angelseen gehören sicherlich zu den besseren in Dänemark.
Ich warne allerdings dort Unterkünfte zu buchen. Die Preise halte ich
für dreist. Überhaupt wirkt alles sehr auf Kommerz getrimmt.


----------



## Rentner63 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

ich muss sagen,das ich mir das Hobby jetzt erst zugelegt habe.
Da ich jetzt in Rente bin, habe ich aus den Internet diesen See
gewählt.Für Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar.
Welches Gebiet wäre als Ausgangspunkt geeignet,um verschiedene Gewässer zu beangeln.
Danke


----------



## Emil66 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Weiss jemand was ist Stauning los ist hatte ja die Tochter übernommen da hatte man nix gutes gehört da wir ja Pilgaard ansteuern können wir Stauning mit anfahren Bekannte sagten das die Tochter es nicht macht weiss da jemand was ach ja und Skaven wollten wir auch noch anfahren Tipps werden gerne genommen zu Stauning und Skaven wollen im März oder April los


----------



## Naish82 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Es geht auch ganz ohne Satzzeichen.... #q


----------



## Benche (21. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

In Skaven war bisher immer viel Fisch drin, der Teich wurde dies Jahr auch komplett freigemacht von Büschen und Schilf.
Lieblingsstelle scheint direkt vorne am Haus beim Parkplatz zu sein.


----------



## Emil66 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Oh man manche Menschen haben Probleme  (naish82) schreib kein Diktat möchte nur Infos


----------



## strunz2 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

der beste Ausgangspunkt ist meines Erachtens Lodbjerg Hede. Von dort aus erreichst du innerhalb 5 km: lodbjerg hede put and take, ringkobing p. & t.,
Sondervig p.& t.. Innerhalb 15 km: Klegod p&t, Oxriver, innerhalb 30 km:
Klittens, Pilgaard, Stauning, und auch Loch Nees und Munkbro liegen innerhalb
von 50 km.


----------



## Rentner63 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo,

bedanke mich für die Info,werde nun schauen wo ich übernachte.
Gruß


----------



## anschmu (21. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Rentner63 schrieb:


> ich muss sagen,das ich mir das Hobby jetzt erst zugelegt habe.
> Da ich jetzt in Rente bin, habe ich aus den Internet diesen See
> gewählt.Für Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar.
> Welches Gebiet wäre als Ausgangspunkt geeignet,um verschiedene Gewässer zu beangeln.
> Danke



Hallo Storkesoen habeich auch nur mal geschaut auf dem Weg nach Hause , gucks ihn dir an und berichte mal .
Wenn du einen guten Ausgangspunkt fürs Forellenangeln suchst empfehle ich dir natürlich das Gebiet um den Ringköbingfjord , dort gibt es rund um den Fjord zahlreiche Seen . 
gruß Andreas


----------



## DKNoob (21. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Benche schrieb:


> In Skaven war bisher immer viel Fisch drin, der Teich wurde dies Jahr auch komplett freigemacht von Büschen und Schilf.
> Lieblingsstelle scheint direkt vorne am Haus beim Parkplatz zu sein.



auch um die kurve herum. hinten links. weiss nicht ob da die hütte noch steht? war auch immer fängig.#h



strunz2 schrieb:


> der beste Ausgangspunkt ist meines Erachtens Lodbjerg Hede. Von dort aus erreichst du innerhalb 5 km: lodbjerg hede put and take, ringkobing p. & t.,
> Sondervig p.& t.. Innerhalb 15 km: Klegod p&t, Oxriver, innerhalb 30 km:
> Klittens, Pilgaard, Stauning, und auch Loch Nees und Munkbro liegen innerhalb
> von 50 km.


 in der nähe sollte man schon sein. egal ob klegod oder sondervig. man sollte ruhig mal ein paar kilometer fahren. um fisch fangen zu können.


----------



## Emil66 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hat jemand schonmal in Ringkobing am Put  and Take geangelt und kann mir Tipps geben ich glaube Toftvej 2 ist der.....


----------



## ClasicII (22. November 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin!
Glaube der beste tip in dem fall ist an dem see vorbei zu fahren.
Hat extrem nachgelassen der See.
Habe schon länger nichts gutes mehr drüber gehört.
Gruss


----------



## Eddi05 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo in die Runde,
ich verbringe seit über 10 Jahren meinen Urlaub in der Gegend von Hvide Sande und geh gern in den bekannten Teichen angeln. 
Die Post's in diesem Forum verfolge ich mit Interesse.
In meinem letzten September-Urlaub habe ich im Oxriver mehrere Forellen
gefangen  (3) . Alle haben nach Erde geschmeckt, eine davon miefte nach dem Öffnen der Alufolie derart widerlich , dass ich sie gleich entsorgt habe. Kann jemand meine Erfahrung teilen??  Bisher haben immer alle Fische geschmeckt. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## anschmu (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



Eddi05 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> ich verbringe seit über 10 Jahren meinen Urlaub in der Gegend von Hvide Sande und geh gern in den bekannten Teichen angeln.
> Die Post's in diesem Forum verfolge ich mit Interesse.
> In meinem letzten September-Urlaub habe ich im Oxriver mehrere Forellen
> ...


----------



## minirummi (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Hallo an alle, 
Weiß denn jemand etwas über  die aktuellen  Fangzahlen am Oxriver und Loch nees ?
Ich wollte evtl. Nächste Woche noch mal nen 1000km Abstecher machen.
Dann sollte der sich auch  lohnen.....
Ich war noch nie so spät im Jahr  oben. Deshalb fehlt mir die  Erfahrung.....
Anfang September war ja eher schlecht in diesem Jahr. 
Wenn sonst noch jemand oben ist, könnte man sich ja auch mal treffen....


----------



## soapopera (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin, was für ein Zeitraum schwebt dir vor?


----------



## minirummi (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

So vom 17 -21ten finde ich  ganz gut. 
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. 
Ist denn sonst noch jemand oben zu der Zeit?


----------



## ClasicII (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Gestern stand auf der FB Seite von Loch Ness das Angeln zur Zeit nicht möglich ist da die Teiche zugefroren sind.
Gruss


----------



## minirummi (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Danke für die Info....


----------



## DKNoob (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

so leute wünsche euch eine besinnliche weihnachtszeit im kreise eurer familien,bleibt gesund wir sehen uns vieleicht 2018 in dänemark.

ps. juten rutsch wünsche ich euch auch noch. gg


----------



## anschmu (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Petri Fjordfreunde . 
Wünsche auf diesem Wege allen eine schöne besinnliche Weihnnacht und ein gesundes Neujahr .
Wir sehen und lesen uns im neue Blog 2018 den ich soeben eröffnet habe . 
Hoffe das ich es nächstes Jahr 3-4 mal nach Hvidesande schaffe !Um endlich auch  mal Otto zu besuchen . Durchgefahren durch Lydum bin ich ja schon oft , aber immer fehlte die Zeit und der Antrieb auch mal bei ihm vorbei zuschauen . Naja vielleicht passt es ja 2018 .
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal an einem der zahlreichen Seen 
                                                                                    Gruß Andreas


----------



## strandlaeufer (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Teiche in der 1. Januar-Woche geöffnet haben? Wir sind zum Jahreswechsel in HS und nach der Feier wollte ich mal mein Glück probieren.


----------



## DKNoob (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Teiche in der 1. Januar-Woche geöffnet haben? Wir sind zum Jahreswechsel in HS und nach der Feier wollte ich mal mein Glück probieren.


oxriver -lochnees. eigentlich alle. wenn sie denn eisfrei sind #h


----------



## strandlaeufer (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

Es soll ja "warm" werden. Glaube nicht, dass die Teiche zufrieren werden.


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*

@ anschmu
Andreas, ich bin ja selten hier auf den Seiten Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord, da ich nicht der Freund bin von diesen Anlagen. Auch Dir und den Bordies hier wünsche ich ein gutes Jahr und reichlich Fische. 
Ich habe ja die Forellen vor der Haustür im Fluss.
Komm kurz mal vorbei - es liegt auf dem Weg  - dann zeige ich Dir noch einige Put und Take Anlagen, die du nicht kennst.
LG 
Otto


----------



## anschmu (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



LAC schrieb:


> @ anschmu
> Andreas, ich bin ja selten hier auf den Seiten Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord, da ich nicht der Freund bin von diesen Anlagen. Auch Dir und den Bordies hier wünsche ich ein gutes Jahr und reichlich Fische.
> Ich habe ja die Forellen vor der Haustür im Fluss.
> Komm kurz mal vorbei - es liegt auf dem Weg  - dann zeige ich Dir noch einige Put und Take Anlagen, die du nicht kennst.
> ...


@ Otto , werd ich versuchen ! Will im Mai mal nach Lydum zum Put&take . Dort bin glaub ich noch nie gewesen ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



anschmu schrieb:


> @ Otto , werd ich versuchen ! Will im Mai mal nach Lydum zum Put&take . Dort bin glaub ich noch nie gewesen ! Gruß Andreas



Andreas, der hat ja eine beachtliche Größe. Komm vorher vorbei -bzw. kurz vorher anrufen ob ich da bin - wenn ja fahre ich mit und zeige ich Dir die besten Fangplätze. Um den 23. rum bin ich da, mein Freund Marko (Bordie Okram) ist dann auch da, wir wollen Heringe fangen.
Wann bist du denn im Mai in der Gegend?
Gruß Otto


----------



## anschmu (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



LAC schrieb:


> Andreas, der hat ja eine beachtliche Größe. Komm vorher vorbei -bzw. kurz vorher anrufen ob ich da bin - wenn ja fahre ich mit und zeige ich Dir die besten Fangplätze. Um den 23. rum bin ich da, mein Freund Marko (Bordie Okram) ist dann auch da, wir wollen Heringe fangen.
> Wann bist du denn im Mai in der Gegend?
> Gruß Otto



Moin , komme am 26.5 hoch !


----------



## LAC (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2017*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , komme am 26.5 hoch !


Alles klar - pn  kommt.
Gruß Otto


----------

